#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-12
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1484 ma/ (97 files in 10 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1485 ma/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): When m-a is disabled, don't try to run its apply script.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1937 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu8.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1938 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.27
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r273 timezone/lib/components/timezone.py: Timezone should import locale
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r259 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Make OEM_CONFIG_DEBUG=1 imply DEBCONF_DEBUG='developer|filter' for ease
<CIA-4> oem-config:  of debugging.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r260 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config): * Add a --debug option, equivalent to setting OEM_CONFIG_DEBUG=1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1939 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.28
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1940 ubiquity/ (80 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Use just one progress message for all target-config hooks, to avoid
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  uglinesses like "Running 32gnome_power_manager".
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1941 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * KDE frontend: In the partition create dialog, set the maximum partition
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  size before setting the value to avoid the value being incorrectly
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  clipped.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-13
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r274 timezone/ (d-i/update-control debian/control): build-depend on libxml-parser-perl for console-setup bits
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r275 timezone/lib/frontend/ (gtk-ui.py kde-ui.py): remove redo_step callback, no longer used
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r276 timezone/scripts/console-setup-apply: send output of update-initramfs to stderr to avoid confusing debconf
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r277 timezone/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Send SIGKILL to the window manager if it fails to exit within a second
<CIA-4> oem-config:  of receiving SIGTERM.
* pkt is away:    .
<cjwatson> pkt: please turn off public away
<pkt> cjwatson: sorry :-)
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r278 timezone/ (6 files in 2 dirs): merge from Anirudh
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r279 timezone/lib/frontend/kde-ui.py: fix exception when step not recognised
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r280 timezone/lib/frontend/kde-ui.py: remove redo_step again
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r281 timezone/ (3 files in 2 dirs): rename SysConf.ui back to lower case
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r282 timezone/lib/frontend/kde-ui.py: remove stray import
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r283 timezone/lib/frontend/kde-ui.py: whitespace
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r284 timezone/ (debian/changelog oem-config): merge from mainline
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r261 oem-config/ (70 files in 13 dirs): merge from timezone branch
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-14
<evand> cjwatson: Is it too late to add a string to the migration-assistant page that explains what the user has to do a little better than it currently does?
<evand> I believe it is as we're past string freeze, but I wanted to run it by you before I put it on the Feisty+1 agenda.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: have you an example of a preseed file with lvm automatic partitioning and expert_recipe ?
<cjwatson> evand: go ahead and put it in now
<cjwatson> saispo: sorry, don't have time at the moment
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no problem
<saispo> thanks for your answer
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> evand: feisty translations aren't quite really up and running yet anyway
<evand> great! (for me, anyway)
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r41 migration-assistant/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Prompt the user to umount partitions that are in use. Mount /home when necessary.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1486 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py): Dont crash Ubiquity when m-a is disabled.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1487 ma/ (85 files in 6 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<evand> cjwatson: is translating strings that aren't Gtk widgets something that's going to be dealt with in Feisty+1?
<evand> I investigated doing it for the "there are no OSes to import" message and noticed that the Install button does not get translated.  Or at least it appears that way in gtkui.py
<cjwatson> there are random TODO comments littered around for the ones that aren't translated
<evand> indeed
<evand> Can I get a second set of eyes on this?  Does this look ok? http://evalicious.com/ma.png
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r42 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Releasing migration-assistant 0.4.2
<cjwatson> evand: avoid "into Ubuntu"
<cjwatson> we have derivatives both inside and outside the archive, and modifying translated strings for that is hassle
<evand> cjwatson: ah, point taken.  I'll change that now.
<cjwatson> evand: instead of "press next", use something like "go to the next page" - note how the button is actually "Forward", and you don't want to have to stay in sync
<cjwatson> evand: otherwise looks fine
<evand> cjwatson: great, thanks for the tips.  I'm just making sure everything still works, I'll add those changes now and then let you know when it's ready to merge.
<cjwatson> righto
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r262 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu8,
<CIA-4> oem-config:  localechooser 1.37ubuntu1, tzsetup 1:0.14, user-setup 1.8ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r263 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r264 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.10
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r265 oem-config/debian/ (changelog control): * Make oem-config-kde depend on python-qt4, not python-kde3.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r266 oem-config/ (debian/changelog src/Makefile.am src/Makefile.in):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Don't install e-map.defs; it's not all that important and it causes a
<CIA-4> oem-config:  conflict with ubiquity-frontend-gtk.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r267 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1942 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): * Disable the intro message for beta.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1488 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade): Added more descriptive text to the Migrate page.
<evand> cjwatson: m-a at r42, ubiquity at r1488.  Ready to merge and upload.
<cjwatson> great, thanks, will do shortly
<evand> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> evand: m-a uploaded; wanna close the bugs?
<cjwatson> I've got another major item to do before upload
<cjwatson> (of ubiquity)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1943 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs): merge from Evan
<saispo> juste a little question, when preseeding partition, it's possible to set flags ? for example quota and acl on ext3 ?
<cr3> is there a way to have the alternate install drop to busybox at some point during the installation?
<cjwatson> cr3: alt-f2 to get a shell
<cjwatson> cr3: or do you mean in an automated way?
<cr3> cjwatson: in an automated way. I tried specifying break=premount in the kernel parameters but that didn't seem to work over a netinstall
<cjwatson> no, that's an initramfs-tools instruction and not applicable
<cr3> cjwatson: aha! thanks for the explanation, makes sense now
<cjwatson> BOOT_DEBUG=3 will give you shells at various points in the boot process
<cjwatson> can be useful in figuring out why the installer doesn't boot on a given machine
<cjwatson> that's the nearest equivalent to break=premount
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem I'm actually trying to solve is that I'd like to netboot, mostly using files from the alternate cd, and perform the following actions once booted into a minimal system: wget latest.iso; mount latest.iso /mnt; cp -a /mnt /root; reboot from /root
<cr3> some of those commands are pseudo shell, just to give an idea of the actions I'd like to perform
<cjwatson> isn't that more or less what ubiquity does?
<cjwatson> sounds like you want a noninteractive ubiquity frontend :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-15
<cjwatson> anyway, one approach to doing that with d-i would be to preseed the first few steps of the installer (locale/keyboard/network) and put the stuff you actually want to do in preseed/early_command
<cjwatson> maybe terminate it with reboot
<cr3> cjwatson: and that can be performed over the net somehow. the purpose for this is to be able to boot the desktop install without having to burn a cd
<cr3> cjwatson: if I add a custom d-i, somewhere after network has been detected and drives detected, could I somehow overwrite the installation process altogether, perform those actions I need and then reboot?
<cjwatson> that would be the procedure I described above
<cjwatson> well, you might have to force a hardware detection run but in practice disks should have been detected by that pointt
<cjwatson> point
<cjwatson> ultimately I'd like to be able to do boot-iso-from-hard-disk using grub2, but note that partitioning gets very difficult when you're relying on an image on the hard disk
<cr3> cjwatson: very cool! I can most certainly run all the shell commands I need in that early_command section, thanks!
<cjwatson> just a warning, I am unlikely to be able to support partitioning problems you run into by this method
<cr3> cjwatson: how so? for now, since grub doesn't seem to support iso9660, I'm simply using cp -a into a 800Mb partition at the beginning of the drive
<cjwatson> the disk is busy and therefore it is not possible to get Linux to re-read the partition table, so new partitions you create won't be usable
<cjwatson> (until a reboot)
<cjwatson> this is why both d-i and ubiquity try to avoid having anything mounted on the hard disk
<cr3> cjwatson: the new partitions will not be usable to the currently running install, but the d-i script should be able to cp -a onto a partition and then reboot from that partition, right?
<cjwatson> the device node won't appear until Linux has re-read the partition table
<cjwatson> so no, not unless the partition existed before you booted
<cjwatson> or unless you're using a separate hard disk to store the CD image from the one which you're partitioning
<cr3> I wonder what tools I could use from the installer to grab the files from an internal server without having to grab the iso locally
<cr3> wget -r might work, but I'm not sure if there are symlinks on the installation media and if that would work with wget
<cr3> I guess iso9660 is rather limited in feature set so wget -r could potentially work just fine
<cr3> I'm not sure if the -r option is supported by the version of wget on busybox
<cjwatson> it's not
<cjwatson> honestly, this isn't sounding like a test which will very accurately reproduce a normal installation
<cjwatson> lifeless did figure out how to NFS-boot the desktop CD; talk to him if you like
<cr3> ultimately, the original CD will be extracted integrally onto a partition from which the system will be installed. how is that different from a normal installation?
<cjwatson> Because the partition table on that disk will be *immutable* while a filesystem is mounted from it.
<cjwatson> Totally different. The installation really doesn't like unrereadable partition tables.
<cjwatson> Well, not immutable, but changes won't be reflected until you reboot.
<cjwatson> this is why e.g. the partitioner has to disable swap before committing partitioning changes
<cjwatson> but if the partitioner is running off a partition on the hard disk, it won't be able to do that
<cr3> doesn't the partitionner run from memory during the installation process?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's read into memory in order to execute it obviously, but you can't just go unmounting its root filesystem under it!
<cr3> there's something I don't understand, I thoutht the root filesystem was an initramfs?
<cjwatson> if you're booting (a version of) the desktop CD, then the ISO is mounted, a squashfs is loopback-mounted from that, and the eventual root filesystem is a unionfs of that squashfs and a tmpfs
<cjwatson> the root filesystem is an initramfs in d-i, but that's a very different environment
<cjwatson> doing the desktop CD with an initramfs / would have vastly increased memory requirements over the existing solution
<cjwatson> you'd have to unpack the entire CD (effectively) into memory before you could get started
<cr3> just in case there's misunderstanding, when I intend the desktop installation to proceed from a partition on the hard drive, I intend it to install onto the rest of the drive and not touch the partition containing the installation media
<cjwatson> I understand that, but it still won't work.
<cjwatson> Not unless you use a *separate* drive.
<cjwatson> A separate partition won't do because it's still inside a partition table which is going to be locked.
<cr3> I'm starting to understand the problem now, darn ;(
<cr3> cjwatson, I really appreciate you have taken the time to explain this to me, it would've taken me quite a while to figure it out on my own through trial and error
<cr3> mostly error :)
<cjwatson> not a problem, it's not an uncommon line of thought and it's not obvious at first glance why it doesn't work
<cr3> I'm gone. g'night and thanks a million!
<evand> cjwatson: Sorry about that, I left right after my message.  I'll close the bugs, but is there any paticular reason why I should instead of waiting and letting LP do it for me?
<evand> Just curious
<cjwatson> evand: because LP won't do it for you yet ...
<cjwatson> evand: the distro side of changelog-closes-bugs is implemented, but not the LP side
<evand> cjwatson: Really?  I could've sworn it's been closing them.  Weird.  Ok, will do.
<cjwatson> I've closed some following your uploads - you may have interpreted that as something automatic
<cjwatson> s/your uploads/uploads I've done on your behalf/
<cjwatson> I tend to just paste the changelog into the bug so it's not terribly distinguishable from something automatic
<evand> ahhh, sorry about that.  I thought that was LP working its magic.  I'll take care of that in the future.
<evand> Being now :)
<cjwatson> evand: # FIXME: we'll probably need to check if /etc is its own part as well.
<cjwatson> evand: /etc has to be on the same partition as / in pretty much all Unix systems I know of - can't do much else without /etc/fstab
<evand> hahaha, point taken.  I wrote much of that very early in the AM after much frustration with UUIDs
<evand> I'll remove the comment
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1947 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.0
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1948 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.1
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1949 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/tz.py): * Make the timezone database a singleton, saving about 2MB of memory.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1950 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/tz.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Avoid storing temporary variables as members of the (long-lived)
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  SystemTzInfo class.
<cyp_taf> hello
<cyp_taf> I have some questions about ubiquity : is it the good chan ?
<CIA-5> oem-config: cjwatson * r268 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config): * Add missing 'import os' to oem-config.
<CIA-5> oem-config: cjwatson * r269 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/control oem-config-dm):
<CIA-5> oem-config: * Stop using xsetroot in oem-config-dm for KDE, as the KDE frontend now
<CIA-5> oem-config:  sets its own wallpaper.
<CIA-5> oem-config: cjwatson * r270 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.11
<CIA-5> oem-config: cjwatson * r271 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.8ubuntu2.
<cjwatson> cyp_taf: yes
<CIA-5> oem-config: cjwatson * r272 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11
<cyp_taf> cjwatson: great
<cyp_taf> there a website or someting like for know how modify ubiquity
<cjwatson> no
<cyp_taf> or a page decribing the internal comportment of ubiquity ?
<cjwatson> aside from the live CD customization howto somewhere on help.ubuntu.com/community/
<cjwatson> there's doc/README in the source package
<cyp_taf> ok
<cyp_taf> I have some trouble for use lvm with partman
<cjwatson> not supported in ubiquity yet.
<cyp_taf> partman see lvm intruction but dont apply them
<cjwatson> don't bother trying in ubiquity; it's still a good deal of work. use d-i instead
<cyp_taf> in facts, my boss ask to me to adapt ubiquity for our custom debian distribution so I can't use d-i directly ...
<cjwatson> I'm afraid LVM support just isn't there yet
<cyp_taf> :(
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be *too* bad to do in the new partitioner, but hooking up the pieces will still be a reasonable amount of code
<cjwatson> certainly a lot more tractable than in the old partitioner
<cyp_taf> ok
<Tux-Rox> While installing Ubuntu in Parallels Desktop on a MacBook, it hangs as the install is finishing, while trying to insmod an IDE controller driver. It never gets to the grub install and even though I can chroot into the file system in the Virtual Machine, grub-install does not see (hd0). Any ideas or command switches that might help?
<cjwatson> sounds like something that should be fixed in the kernel
<cjwatson> modprobe hanging => kernel bug
<Tux-Rox> cjwatson: Makes sense, except that I have tried not only herd-5and the daily build from the 8th of March, but also herd-1 and 6.10 as well. They all hang at the same spot. It is really odd. I am running ubiquity with the debug switch now to see what happens.
<Tux-Rox> I feel it might be a Parallels bug, as I once had 6.10 working in an older beta version. I just wanted to get feedback from the installer developers first in case they may have an idea.
<Tux-Rox> cjwatson: The exact point at which it freezes the installer is at "Loading module 'aec62xx' for 'IDE chipset support'..." Still seem like a kernel bug?
<Tux-Rox> Last line in the debug log states: debconf (developer): --> 1 Loading module 'aec62xx' for 'IDE chipset support'...  Mar 15 07:45:28 debconf (filter): --> 1 OK
<Tux-Rox> Last two lines it seems.
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks again for the help yesterday, I managed to get the live cd booting over nfs this morning and only two small patches were needed: 1. initramfs-tools to support netboot= option; 2. casper to enable the network for mountroot to work over nfs.
<cr3> the patches have already been submitted to Mithrandir and lifeless
<cr3> now, I have yet another question: how could I hook into the live cd to run some script once the installer has reached the desktop?
<cr3> I could probably modify the squashfs or somesuch, but I really want to have as little impact as possible on the original media
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: yes, still seems like a kernel bug
<cjwatson> ubiquity --debug probably won't help a lot
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: I bet if you reboot and run 'sudo modprobe aec62xx' from a shell it'll hang too
<cjwatson> cr3: tweak casper to dump an appropriate script into /etc/init.d, make it executable, run update-rc.d on it so that it runs late in the boot process?
<Tux-Rox> cjwatson: I quit out of the installer and first tried insmod. The response was that the module was already loaded. I tried to rmmod and it said that the module was in use by [permanent] , which I expected. I then tried modprobe, and sure enough I had to eventually ctrl-c.... :-(
<cjwatson> right, that's a sure sign that the kernel has a problem
<Tux-Rox> I am going to try installing 6.10 once again.
<cjwatson> mind you I'm surprised you could even ctrl-c
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: hang on a sec, there's a workaround at least
<Tux-Rox> Cool! That is what I was hoping.
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: edit /bin/hw-detect as root on the running live CD and look for get_ide_chipset_info
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: should be a line that looks like: if [ "$baseidemod" != hpt366 ] ; then
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: change that to: if [ "$baseidemod" != hpt366 ]  && [ "$baseidemod" != aec62xx ] ; then
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: you may have to repeat if other modules hang, and probably reboot after each failure, so I expect it'll be a slow process
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: or you could gamble and search for the second instance of get_ide_chipset_info in that file (in the get_manual_hw_info function) and just comment it out by putting a # at the front of the line)
<Tux-Rox> cjwatson:   :-)   Thanks! I'll give it a go.
<cjwatson> thinking about it your disk is probably detected already anyway so commenting that out should be harmless
<cjwatson> maybe I should just kill off that chunk of code
<Tux-Rox> It is assumed then that the live-cd puts the /etc scripts in ramdisk?
<cjwatson> Tux-Rox: I don't understand the question?
<Tux-Rox> Nevermind, I just typed something random that popped into my head. A bit of a brain fart is all... :-)
<cjwatson> the whole / on the live session is a unionfs of the squashfs on the CD and a tmpfs
<cjwatson> so you can write to all of it
<Tux-Rox> I figured as much, it just took a second after typing the above cryptic question to realize it... :-)
<cr3> cjwatson: I discovered that if I just dropped a squashfs in the casper directory, it could automatically be unionfs mounted for me. so, by not having to modify casper scripts, I wouldn't have to rebuild the initrd.gz
<cr3> what would be nice is being able to nfs export the union of the live cd iso image and a directory containing my squashfs file, but nfs is broken in regards to unionfs :(
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1951 ubiquity/ubiquity/tz.py: minor neatness
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1952 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Fix broken call to kboot-installer.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1953 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.1
<cr3> aha! when exporting a filesystem over nfs, it assumes that it is located on a block device. otherwise, you must specify the fsid in the exports file. as simple as that!
<thom> cjwatson: do you happen to know what happens if i call pkgsel multiple times?
<thom> um, pkgsel/include
<thom> in preseed installs
<cjwatson> you mean specify that preseed more than once?
<cjwatson> preseeding isn't procedural, it's declarative. The last one will win
<thom> damnation :/
<cjwatson> why not just comma-separate multiple package names?
<thom> i have some common packages and some class specific ones
<cjwatson> you'll need to generate the preseed file in a way that can add to a given line, then
<cjwatson> or else perhaps use preseed/late_command if you just need to blat in a load of shell
<thom> yeah, i'm using apt-install in late_command currently, was hoping for a cleaner way
<thom> guess i'll either stay with that or just have a bunch of more or less duplicated pkgsel/includes in the class configs
<cjwatson> sounds like it's worth having a smarter generator :)
<thom> s/smarter// ;-)
<cjwatson> heh
<thom> d-i preseed/include_command string case $(debconf-get netcfg/get_hostname) in *-foo) echo foo.cfg ;; etc :-)
<cjwatson> ah yes
<joejaxx> cjwatson: is deboostrap-udeb downloaded along with the rest of the udebs that are pulled when you compile the d-i?
<cjwatson> joejaxx: it's downloaded at run-time by d-i, not when you build the initrd (unless you're building monolithic)
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> because the debootstrap extract script is looking for it
<cjwatson> could you give more detail?
<joejaxx> on the Package.gz
<joejaxx> in*
<cjwatson> what debootstrap extract script?
<joejaxx> cjwatson: the extract-debootstrap script
<cjwatson> sure, it needs to be on your mirror
<cjwatson> it doesn't need to be in the d-i initrd
<cjwatson> extract-debootstrap is just there because debian-cd needs it later on for internal checking purposes
<cjwatson> (which actually isn't all *that* useful with debootstrap 0.3, but anyway)
<joejaxx> yeah because debian-cd is not putting the udebs on the cd archive
<joejaxx> or atleast when it goes to do scanpackages during the build process it comes up with
<joejaxx>  dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/: New 877kB 611 files 237MB 4m22s
<joejaxx>  dists/feisty/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/: New 20B 0 files 0B 0s
<cjwatson> check the stuff in tasks/blah/installer in the scratch directory
<cjwatson> see if it actually lists any udebs
<cjwatson> if not, one possibility might be that the mirror you're germinating from doesn't have a proper udeb mirror, or it could be something else weirder
<cjwatson> e.g. if you're germinating off an incompletely debmirrored site, that would do it
<joejaxx> oh ok
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-16
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r1489 ma/ (10 files in 7 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r1490 ma/debian/ubiquity.templates: I forgot to update debian/ubiquity.templates.
<evand> cjwatson: See above.  Sorry.
<evand> I probably should've attempted the remote administration option as upon inspecting scripts/install.py it looks like it would've taken a matter of minutes to code up.  Feisty+1, I suppose.
<cjwatson> evand: ok - hmm, did you push that?
<cjwatson> $ bzr pull
<cjwatson> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~evand/ubiquity/ma/
<cjwatson> No revisions to pull.
<evand> whoops
<evand> sorry, it's early
<evand> one sec, I'll push
<evand> done
<cjwatson> what timezone are you on? ::)
<cjwatson> :)
<evand> cjwatson: EDT, whatever that is now
<evand> 4:24AM
<cjwatson> ah, that sort of early then
<evand> indeed!
<evand> Are there any areas of Ubiquity that need help?  With everything in freeze I'm looking for something to do.
<cjwatson> there are still a few bits to iron out in the new partitioner
<cjwatson> somebody should sort out the timezone page rework from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/FeistyReview
<cjwatson> um, there's probably a bunch of other stuff but 8:30am is not my best time either
<evand> heh
<evand> If you think of anything else, just let me know.  I'm eager to get involved in more than just m-a where possible.
<evand> I'll take a look at what you've already listed later today.
<cjwatson> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment/ToDo
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1954 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): merge from Evan
<cjwatson> need to keep that better updated
<cjwatson> * recover more gracefully from errors, particularly boot loader installation problems
<cjwatson> sorting out that item would be fantastic; maybe some kind of retry option
<evand> cjwatson: should I start up a new branch or are these things that can still go into Feisty?
<cjwatson> I think they're probably feistyable, although you probably want a new branch anyway
<evand> ok
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1955 ubiquity/debian/po/ (77 files): debconf-updatepo
<evand> oh, that's something that's confusing me
<evand> I noticed that the data in ubiquity.templates isn't getting put in the po files.  Was there any reason for this?  I thought maybe it had something to do with a new translation approach.
<cjwatson> you need to run debconf-updatepo when changing .templates
<cjwatson> the d-i project has a cron job that runs over svn and does that, so developers don't need to
<cjwatson> we don't though
<evand> Is that why things like partman-failed-mount were not in the po files?
<cjwatson> partman-failed-unmount? it's there
<cjwatson> #. Type: boolean
<cjwatson> #. Description
<cjwatson> #: ../ubiquity.templates:91001
<cjwatson> msgid "Failed to unmount partitions"
<cjwatson> msgstr ""
<evand> yeah whoops
<evand> I was grepping for the title, which obviously doesn't work
<evand> ok, noted
<cjwatson> some of the templates aren't translatable - the ones with Description rather than _Description
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> oh, other thing that needs attention, memory use
<cjwatson> I found an easy 2MB savings the other day, but I'm sure there's lots more
<evand> yeah, I noticed you started doing that
<cjwatson> and fitting the UI into 640x480, for similar reasons
<evand> mind if I ask how you're profiling?  Or is it just a combination of the running app and top?
<cjwatson> I haven't figured out a great way of doing it yet
<cjwatson> I was using python-dbg and PYTHONDUMPREFS=1
<cjwatson> it's not really quite what I want
<cjwatson> or maybe I'm just not good at reading the output yet
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> there are some speed/memory tradeoffs in ubiquity
<cjwatson> the most significant is the way I read a bunch of translations into memory because extracting them from debconf is slow
<cjwatson> maybe that should become simple temporary files or something like that, which could be mmaped
<cjwatson> or just opened each time
<cjwatson> though of course temporary files use up memory on the live session too, so that doesn't help
* cjwatson wakes up
<evand> via cow, right?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> should probably finish the work I started on making cdebconf mmap its databases, and then switch ubiquity to cdebconf
<cjwatson> trying to make debconf lowmem-friendly is a bit of a dead end
<evand> you're going to switch to cdebconf for Feisty?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I thought about it, but it doesn't really buy anything without the db mmap work
<cjwatson> doesn't seem significantly faster
<evand> didn't cdebconf not have some issues that debconf does?  I seem to recall something about metaget not working quite right, though I could be way off.
<evand> or perhaps I'm thinking of a different problem entirely
<cjwatson> there have been various issues where one is better than the other
<cjwatson> cdebconf doesn't have escape capb support yet, which would be a requirement to switch
<cjwatson> I started writing that but got bored
<evand> hahaha
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1956 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.2
<saispo> cjwatsohi all
<saispo> oups
<saispo> hi all :)
<saispo> cjwatson: if i change my gpg keys for creating a custom cd, i must rebuild ubuntu_keyrings ?
<saispo> hi cr3
<cr3> saispo: ahoy!
<saispo> if no kernel found, it's due to ubuntu-keyring ?
<saispo> anyone can give me some tips ? i have rebuild ubuntu-keyrings with my two rsa gpg keys include in it, sign the pacakges, put it on the cd
<saispo> but at the end, the installer say that it's doesn't found any kernels
<saispo> anyone have an idea ?
<saispo> i have two idea... it's an rsa key, she have a password...
<saispo> when i test with a dsa key with no password, all work...
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-17
<joejaxx> cjwatson: thanks it worked :) now i have to fix the kernel module problem
<fxch> I download the 6.1, but i cann't install it
<fxch> there is an item 'start or install ubuntu'
<fxch> but every time i chose it, it start ubuntu but install
<fxch> does anybody know why?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-18
<stgraber> cjwatson: around ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: technically yes in the sense that I'm in front of the keyboard, but it's 11pm on a Saturday night and I'm about to go to bed; I suggest asking the question rather than checking whether I'm around first, and I'll get to it when I can. :)
<stgraber> ok :)
<stgraber> it's about a sru, do you thing bug 68818 is suitable for a sru ?
<stgraber> I have a working debdiff but never did a SRU so far (just two small universe packaging)
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-devel would surely be better than here
<cjwatson> beyond that, will look later
<stgraber> ok, thank you
<stgraber> I'll also seriously think about going to bet myself as it's 00am here :)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r1491 ma/ (80 files in 3 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r1492 ma/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Only seed for m-a in usersetup if m-a is going to import something.
<evand> cjwatson: fyi: ubiquity r1492 in my branch fixes #93270
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-10
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r894 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-12 kernels.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r895 ubuntu/ (38 files in 2 dirs): * Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r896 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Remove translations for languages not supported by localechooser (and
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  therefore unused by gfxboot-theme-ubuntu), specifically: ky mr ms oc ur.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r897 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu33
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts on whitelisting /usr/local in ubiquity-preserve-home?  This is in reference to bug 200582 .  I'm on the fence as to whether or not it is a good idea.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200582 in ubiquity "hardy alpha6 installer: "cleaning" /usr/local mount?!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200582
<cjwatson> I definitely think that /usr/local should not be cleaned
<cjwatson> wasn't that in the spec?
<cjwatson> the reason is that the rest of the system officially doesn't care what's in /usr/local, so it shouldn't be necessary to clean it
<cjwatson> also, further proof that a confirmation dialog is needed :)
<evand> ok, no it wasn't, but perhaps I missed it when recording.
<evand> indeed it is
<mebrown> evand, are the latest fixes in today's daily cd?
<evand> mebrown: yes, I tested them last night and they work for me, but if you run into any trouble please let me know.
<mebrown> ok, will test.
<mario_limonciell> evand, should the fixes for noninteractive be present in today's daily?
<evand> mario_limonciell: which fixes?  The issue when you preseed ubiquity/reboot is there, yes.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay i'll give it a shot then. thanks
<evand> er the fix for the issue*
<mario_limonciell> evand, hm i'm getting a handful of python exceptions thrown when trying.
<mario_limonciell> I it's failing before partitioning even
<mario_limonciell> and then spewing off "No root file system: No root file system is defined." "Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<evand> mario_limonciell: what method are you using to preseed?
<mario_limonciell> via kernel command line
<mario_limonciell> the same kernel command line that is used in automatic-ubiquity mode
<mario_limonciell> but switching out automatic-ubiquity for noninteractive
<evand> I mean are you using file= or url= ?  Or are you setting all the debconf variables via the kernel command line?  You need to have the installer fully preseeded.  While it doesn't currently (I'm working on a proper fix in my local branch), any question it needs to ask should result in an error.
<mario_limonciell> evand, i'm preseeding from the dell.seed file (not setting each of the variables via kernel command line).  it is fully pre-seeded, no questions are asked in automatic ubiquity
<evand> Also note that url= is broken, though I have a fix committed and pushed to trunk in casper.  It's just a matter of uploading there.
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, on todays daily?
<mario_limonciell> mebrown, yes on today's daily
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, on last week's daily (wed or so), it was getting all the way to the end
<mebrown> i'm surprised that it is now failing so early
<mario_limonciell> mebrown, you got a moment?  I'll swing by and show you
<mebrown> sure.
<mario_limonciell> evand, and it is via file=
<evand> hrm, can you post the dell seed by any chance?
<mebrown> evand,  have posted it in the past. Can post it again.
<evand> I grepped through my logs and couldn't find it, but I imagine it's obfscuated by a pastebin url.
<evand> oh actually
<mebrown> how to kill the nointeractive installer?
<evand> I have it right here
<mebrown> it was a pastebin
<evand> hrm actually, this one is pretty old.  Would you mind pastebinning it again?
<evand> ps aux | grep ubiquity should give you any processes associated with it.
<mebrown> Saw a new and interesting message before it dies... something like "removing conflicting operating system files..."
<mebrown> mario can send you the new dell seed
<mebrown> and he is going to work on getting the logs to send
<mario_limonciell> evand, mebrown explained how to gather the logs on this.  I'll see what I can do about getting these to you.  give me a few minutes
<evand> mebrown, mario_limonciell: thanks
<evand> re conflicting operating system files>  That's clear_partitions in partman-target (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome)
<mebrown> evand, we dont have that, because it doesnt work for us. I manually clear the partitions in an early_command script
<evand> It doesn't work for you?  Can you elaborate?
<mebrown> sure. The options were (iirc) something like
<mebrown>  'remove all partitions' - wont work for obvious reasons
<mebrown> 'remove all linux partitions' - also wont work because our data is on a linux partition
<evand> ok, this is different.  This is removing files from on a partition, not messing with the partition table.  Basically, it removes /usr, /bin, etc from the mounted filesystems if the devices that they exist on are not marked to be formatted.  This allows you to install Ubuntu over top of itself while preserving the home directory.
<mebrown> evand, btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome  looks reasonable for us
<mebrown> need to know how to preseed ---^
<mebrown> evand, well, it looks like the code is crashing right there
<mario_limonciell> evand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5541/
<evand> fantastic :/
<evand> actually, it's getting beyond that point, that's just the last part of partman_commit for the purposes of this log file.  It's actually crashing with a bug I thought I fixed (the installer tries to communicate with debconf during the install when it already has the database locked by another process).
<evand> When you paste your preseed I'll have a run with it and find out exactly why this is still occuring.
<mario_limonciell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5543/
<evand> thanks!
<mario_limonciell> now if you'd like to emulate our partitioning layout, sda1 is a utility partition, sda2 FAT32, sda3 is ending up ext3, sda4 is ending up logical, sda5 is ending up swap
<mario_limonciell> no prob on the seed file
<evand> ok
<mebrown> evand, stupid question: do you have tested sample preseed files published?
<xivulon> shouldn't locale be en_US.UTF-8?
<xivulon> I have filtered out the locales to use if that may help
<xivulon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/agostino.russo%40gmail.com-20080310010310-85389505oy1b51po?file_id=locales.ini-20080226233717-nxtkw1rax53kj76s-1
<evand> mebrown: I usually use a variant of http://evalicious.com/evan.seed, but that's definitely inaccurate in a few places as I grabbed it from a run of ubiquity.
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, ---^
<mebrown> evand, you need to update yours too to use the replacement for "ubiquity	partman-auto/init_automatically_partition	select	Guided - use entire disk"
<mebrown> and the choose_recipe as well
<evand> indeed
<mebrown> I had that on my list for after noninteractive is working
<evand> mario_limonciell: on second look at the logs, you appear to be using an old CD.
<mario_limonciell> evand, that should have been from today's or yesterday's daily.
<evand> hrm
<mario_limonciell> it was grabbed at 3:06 this morning
<evand> what version of ubiquity is on it?
<mario_limonciell> 1.7.12 - wow. that is out of date.
<mario_limonciell> this *should* have been today's daily that was being seeded
<mario_limonciell> let me double check with our factory image guys what happened.  sorry for the mishap, likely fixed in "current" ubiquity :)
<evand> no worries :)
<mebrown> mario_limonciell, I have been manually updating casper/ and .disk/ from the daily because I sometimes run into these sort of problems...
<mario_limonciell> mebrown, well hopefully we can find the source of how this happened.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay just got a fully noninteractive install to work properly
<mario_limonciell> only thing i noticed that could be trouble is that it was 1000 percent (yes 1000 not 100) percent done before it got to 93 percent done
<evand> mario_limonciell: indeed, I've noticed that as well and put it on my todo list.  Do let me know if you guys run into any more trouble with the noninteractive frontend.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay.  looks like there was a post install failure, but its on our end looking through the logs.
<cr3> I have a preseed file which contains the following for preseed/late_command: wget -O /target/tmp/late.sh http://host/path/to/late.sh; in-target sh /tmp/late.sh
<cr3> in late.sh, I have: echo "set /some/preseed/key value" | debconf-communicate; apt-get install -y my-package
<cr3> the first problem is that the /some/preseed/key is not replaced in my-package
<cr3> the second problem is that when I login to the machine after the installation, echo "get /some/preseed/key" | debconf-communicate only returns 0, meaning there is no value set
<cr3> is the reason that the debconf database is acting weird in /target during the installation?
<cjwatson> probably because using in-target arranges for debconf passthrough, so that your debconf-communicate ends up going to the installer's cdebconf database
<cjwatson> which isn't where you want it to go
<cjwatson> lose in-target, use chroot /target instead, and add 'export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive' before calling apt-get
<cjwatson> I assume that you don't actually need interactivity, if you're preseeding it all
<cr3> absolutely, applying those changes now. thanks!
<TheMuso> Now is it something with my setup, or do wubi installs on FAT32 always fail? Even when using the smallest amount of disk space that wubi offers to set up, every time I attempt to boot the install, fsck gives messsages about not being able to write to particular blocks, and segfaulting...
<TheMuso> I also discovered that the host filesystem is mounted read-only...
<TheMuso> Whereas on NTF,s all works fine, and the host is mounted read write.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-11
<xivulon> TheMuso thanks will look into that
<xivulon> basically current initrd ignores ro/rw flag whenever root is on ntfs and always mount rw
<xivulon> that was because 1. ntfs-3g could not be remounted (then it could be remounted, then again it could not) 2. there is not fsck
<xivulon> for fat I assume it gets mounted r/o and mounthost fails (at the moment there is a bug in that I was using awk which might not available at that point)
<xivulon> I have in a note that the relevant initramfs code is:
<xivulon> if [ ${readonly} = y ] && ([ -z "$LOOP" ] || [ "${FSTYPE#ntfs}" = "$FSTYPE" ]); then roflag=-r
<xivulon> here is a revised (untested) /etc/init.d/mounthost (lupin-support package): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59231/
<xivulon> if mounthost above does not fix it, then it might be necessary to remove "|| [ "${FSTYPE#ntfs}" = "$FSTYPE" ]" from initramfs-tools/scripts/local
<xivulon> by the way selecting more than 4GB in fvat should simply split root into multiple <4GB files (/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /ubuntu/disks/usr.disk /ubuntu/disks/home.disk...)
<xivulon> mounthost take-2http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59234/
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yes I saw that, I eventually saw that the disk size was not the issue.
<xivulon> TheMuso, I would assume that installation goes fine but you cannot reboot into the installed system
<xivulon> in case try to replace /etc/init.d/mounthost with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59234/
<xivulon> if that fails, second thing to try is to edit initramfs-tools/scripts/local removing check on ntfs
<xivulon> and regenerate initrd
<xivulon> What is the difference between console-keymaps-at/keymap and console-setup/layoutcode?
<xivulon> On the same subject, is it necessary to preseed console-setup/modelcode?
<cjwatson> xivulon: console-keymaps-at/keymap is obsolete; don't preseed it. You are unlikely to need to preseed console-setup/modelcode.
<xivulon> cjwatson can you pls expand on "unlikely"
<cjwatson> "not unless you have extremely unusual requirements and know what you're doing"
<cjwatson> just leave it at the default
<xivulon> default meaning "do not preseed". Only thing I want avoid is an interactive question.
<cjwatson> it won't be asked on any platform you support
<cjwatson> it's asked on m68k Sun, powerpc CHRP, sparc, and anything unrecognised
<xivulon> great
<evand> cjwatson: You moved bug 200423 from casper to ubiquity, but I'm not sure I agree.  Wouldn't it be best to do any sufficient memory checks in casper, where we don't have to worry about having enough memory to load X and ubiquity initially?
<evand> Or perhaps you had a different solution in mind?
<xivulon> last q on preseed, a user long ago suggested to set clock-setup/utc to false as being more appropriate for windows setup
<cjwatson> evand: feel free to move it back if you prefer that; I was just thinking that casper is not in a position to make ubiquity crash differently
<cjwatson> clock-setup/utc will already be set to false if os-prober detects Windows
<cjwatson> so assuming that it *does* detect Windows in the wubi environment (is that true?0
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> if that's not the case, yes, preseed it
<xivulon> do you suggest me to skip preseeding then or preseed it myself to false?
<xivulon> I guess I'll preseed then
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200423 in casper "The installer CD doesn't warn the user that they dont have enough RAM to continue." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200423
<evand> you're a few minutes too late ubotu.
<xivulon> evand see ^^ for mounthost fix, I have not tested it, can do so tonight and merge it in
<xivulon> fell free to beat me to it ;)
<xivulon> feel
<xivulon> that should address bug #198007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198007 in lupin "Don't use awk in early mounthost" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198007
<xivulon> well done ubotu...
<evand> heh, great
<xivulon> ah I see cjwatson already addressed 191122!
<simosx> hi! am looking into translating the ubuntu installer (what's the package that runs as soon as the CD boots up).
<xivulon> sorry for the set-x I discussed with evand and decided to leave them for the alphas
<xivulon> umenu/wubi
<xivulon> simonsx https://translations.launchpad.net/wubi/ and https://translations.launchpad.net/umenu
<xivulon> note that you need to be a member of Ubuntu Translators group
<simosx> xivulon: many thanks. am member of the group.
<xivulon> your contributions are most welcome
<simosx> xivulon: I translated umenu but did not find the message:
<simosx> "Press F4 to select alternative start-up and installation modes"
<simosx> and "Test memory"
<simosx> wubi is the tool that starts in Windows, isn't it?
<cjwatson> simosx: those are in the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<cjwatson> simosx: you should also look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/debian-installer
<cjwatson> xivulon: not everyone uses Windows ;-)
<simosx> cjwatson: thanks. I always try to append the package name to the URL https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu and it comes up negative.
<cjwatson> that's for projects, not for packages in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> two different namespaces
<simosx> oh, I'll have to check more stuff again.
<simosx> the UI in Ubuntu is almost all translated with the exception of a few messages. I am trying to figure out what package they come from and it's a tough process.
<simosx> is there an irc channel where translators are around? or some input for this?
<xivulon> ah yes I misread simosx original msg, anyway wubi/umenu translations would be quite handy...
<xivulon> #ubuntu-translators
<simosx> xivulon: that's good.
<cjwatson> simosx: if they're installer strings, you're welcome to ask here
<jstrunk> How can I regenerate the /etc/fstab that d-i generates during installation?
<xivulon> jstrunk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ago/partman-auto-loop/lupin-support/annotate/ago%40nbago-20080114235447-9rmsbro57lb2zsru?file_id=autopartitionloop-20070730115247-m21lgboyh63uf6mv-2
<xivulon> see line 121-133
<cjwatson> huh? that is not helpful
<cjwatson> NOT EVERYBODY USES WUBI :-)
<cjwatson> (that code does not work outside d-i)
<cjwatson> jstrunk: there isn't really a way to do so outside the context of the installer, I'm afraid
<xivulon> not sure jstrunk is outside d-i, in case I guess it might be possible to replicate /lib/partaman/fstab.d and run those scripts as indicated above
<jstrunk> I am thinking about using systemimager to clone a system to about 200 workstations.
<cjwatson> xivulon: please find this sort of information out before confusing people
<cjwatson> replicating /lib/partman/fstab.d will not help outside d-i; parted_server won't be running and the amount of infrastructure you need to do that is enormous
<jstrunk> It looks like the only things that change on disk with different hardware are Xorg, /etc/blkid.tab, and /etc/fstab
<cjwatson> jstrunk: I'd suggest just writing it by hand, with the obvious boilerplate as constructed by d-i
<cjwatson> ("by hand" => in code obviously)
<cjwatson> we don't have a canned way to regenerate it in your type of environment
<jstrunk> Thank you.
<cjwatson> sorry that the answer isn't better, but really systemimager is going to need to supply identifiers for the partitions it's installing onto
<xivulon> well apologies for any confusion, was simply pointing out to a code section I am familiar with that actually generates fstab (in d-i)
<jstrunk> it can handle that, but I don't think it will handle the cdrom and floppy drives correctly.
<jstrunk> I guess I could probe those and append them to what systemimager gives me.
<cjwatson> yeah, I can see how it would be nice to reuse d-i's code for that
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-target/ubuntu/annotate/cjwatson@canonical.com-20080306221605-6cuu03xjs8zh4g3d?file_id=x_Arch_Librarian_<arch@canonical.com> is the file in question (partman-target/finish.d/fstab_removable_media_entries), but you'd have to extract list-devices from debian-installer-utils as well, and remove the use of mapdevfs
<cjwatson> and generally munge it about
<jstrunk> Thank you for finding this for me.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2560 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Use a black border around tzmap points to assist the visually impaired.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Flash the currently selected location on the tzmap so that it's easier to
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  spot.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * When clicking on the tzmap, if the closest match is already selected, take
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  the next closest.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2561 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepLocation.glade):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Place the tzmap in an AspectFrame so it doesn't look distorted on
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  widescreen displays (LP: #200152).
<CIA-23> partman-target: evand * r712 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions): * Whitelist /usr/local in clear_partitions (LP: #200582).
<cjwatson> evand: sorry to be a pain, but /var/local too?
<cjwatson> (it's in the FHS I believe)
<evand> ah, I did a quick search through the FHS docs and didn't come across that one.  Will do.
<mario_limonciell> evand, did you get a chance to talk to cjwatson about adding a preseed option for not setting the active partition on boot?
<evand> oh, thanks for reminding me
<cjwatson> I have an interview to conduct now, but briefly, sounds like a good idea; would need to be done in both grub-installer and lilo-installer, I expect
<evand> ok, I'll take care of putting it in then.
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<evand> ah, it is indeed in the FHS
<CIA-23> partman-target: evand * r713 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions): * Whitelist /var/local in clear_partitions.
<mario_limonciell> evand, it looks like oem-config didn't get installed in the noninteractive install
<evand> mario_limonciell: ok, on it
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<xivulon> evand, have asked bean123 (grub4dos author) to have a look at truncation + other bug that came up today http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720618
<xivulon> hopefully new code will be available shortly
<evand> ah, nice.  Thanks
<xivulon> TheMuso did you have a chance to test if mounthost code solves your vfat issues?
<CIA-23> grub-installer: evand * r729 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-23> grub-installer: * Added the grub-installer/make_active debconf question. When
<CIA-23> grub-installer:  preseeded false, this will skip the code that marks a partition as
<CIA-23> grub-installer:  bootable.
<evand> lilo on the way
<mario_limonciell> evand, will that be testable in tomorrow's daily?
<mario_limonciell> er when were you planning another ubiquity upload?
<evand> mario_limonciell: if I can I'll do a ubiquity upload tonight.  I might have to run some tzmap changes by slangasek though.
<mario_limonciell> okay sounds sane
<evand> but that should be straightforward
<mario_limonciell> well most ideally would like to see noninteractive fixed at the same time
<mario_limonciell> to test both sequentially
<mario_limonciell> so if it takes another day or so to sort that out first, that's more preferential
<TheMuso> xivulon: Not yet, I had to go to bed. I'll have a look today, unless its been resolved.
<mario_limonciell> glancing through the differences in gtk_ui and noninteractive, there are a variety of things that are done only in gtk_ui in the self.oem_config block
<alefteris> cjwatson, I was not able to translate the "Normal" menu option that opens from gfxboot-theme-ubuntu F4 menu. Is this string unstranslatable?
<cr3> is there a way to strip -updates from /target/etc/apt/sources.list from the preseed file?
<cr3> I know there's something like this for stripping restricted: d-i apt-setup/restricted boolean false
<cr3> I just can't find anything about updates
<cr3> worst case, I can always do it in the late-command
<TheMuso> evand: Alright, with beta approaching, is there anything I can do to try and get a11y working in only-ubiquity?
<cr3> also, might there be a way to strip deb-src lines in sources.list from the preseed file?
<Baldone> hello
<Baldone> i am having problem installing ubuntu on my laptop
<cjwatson> alefteris: err, yeah, oops, please file a bug
<alefteris> ok
<ago> evand lupin rev 91 is up
<ago> TheMuso, updated mounthost code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy/annotate/agostino.russo%40gmail.com-20080311225057-2kq30onjg2p4wsqe?file_id=lupinsupport.mountho-20071025014343-c5dddjlu6r8jume9-1
<ago> umenu rev 21
 * ago needs CIA...
<TheMuso> ago: Pulling the branch now.
<TheMuso> ago: When I get the desktop cd synced, I'
<TheMuso> ago: When I get the desktop cd synced, I'
<TheMuso> gah
<TheMuso> I'll make a custom desktop image and test it to see if it helps.
<ago> TheMuso,  if you have already a loopinstallation, you can simply replace /etc/init.d/mounthost
<ago> and see if you can boot with that
<ago> do you recommend preseeding netcfg/dhcp_timeout?
<TheMuso> ago: Right, just got to get into the install first, but that shouldn't be too difficult.
 * TheMuso boots the box.
<TheMuso> I can't answer that one I'm sorry.
<ago> TheMuso there is no need to do a custom image anyway, install with an old ISO then mount root.disk and replace mounthost
<TheMuso> ago: I know, but I was thinking of some other stuff I wanted to do, but that can wait.
<ago> was just about to write that...
<ago> evand, what would you suggest re #201046?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-12
<ago> evand have added a diff patch to bug #12596659
<ago> bug #186114
<ago> wubi rev 451 is up
<TheMuso> ago: Ok that updated mounthost made no difference.
<TheMuso> Let me reboot in recovery mode to see how things look...
<TheMuso> ago: Still mounted ro.
<ago> hmm can you set -x in mounthost to see where it fails?
<TheMuso> Yep, give me a bit so I can boot into a live disk to adjust it.
<ago> sure, might be that there are some earlier errors
 * ago thinks about folders mount-moved in initrd
<ago> I'd assume that a loopdevice within a ro host is also ro
<ago> and in scripts/local we mount-move /host into a ro loopdevice (not sure if that is allowed)
<ago> TheMuso you might want to have set -x also in initramfs-tools/scripts/local to check that
<TheMuso> ago: Ok, I'll get the script's contents dumped to a log file for both scripts, and I'll apstebin them both.
<ago> thanks
<ago> I am out of space and cannot create a vfat vm before backup/cleanup...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186114 in wubi "umountroot cannot handle fuse host mounts" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186114
 * TheMuso re-generates the initramfs
<ago> ubotu, that must be a record....
<TheMuso> Wooho. It would help if I made the mounthost script I copied over executable. :S
<TheMuso> ago: initramfs-tool scripts/local output: http://pastebin.com/m99dbdb6
<TheMuso> ago: mounthosts: http://pastebin.com/m1d0d3f2b
<ago> TheMuso: mounthost seems to have executed the following command successfully:
<ago> mount -n -o remount,defaults,rw /dev/disk/by-uuid/747E-E96F /host
<TheMuso> ago: But /host is still ro.
<TheMuso> Let me boot it again, just to be sure.
<ago> initramfs does not show any error during mount-move, I assume you stopped that to get the log
<TheMuso> Yes
<ago> I know that for instance ntfs-3g cannot be remounted at the moment #186117
<ago> I wouldn't expect the same issue to extend to vfat, but you never know...
<ago> can you try to mount/remount vfat from a live session?
<TheMuso> Hrm ok maybe with the recent mounthosts update, host is now mounted rw, however things still crash out, which amkes me think its the initramfs code that is the issue.
<TheMuso> makes
<ago> well if it is mounted rw, one less I guess...
<TheMuso> Yes.
<TheMuso> Yeah, even now I can't remount the root filesystem read-only, still says /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is wrte-protected.
<TheMuso> So the initial mount from the initramfs sticks.
<TheMuso> Even accross the pivot, which makes sense.
<ago> ah so /host gets remounted but / does not...
<TheMuso> Yes, and cannot.
<ago> I went through that long time ago'...
<TheMuso> Once we pivot, the remount of /host by mounthost is treated as a separate entity it seems.
<ago> IRC the solution is not to use mount -o loop
<ago> but use losetup instead and the mount /dev/loop0
<TheMuso> That doesn't appear to be used.
<ago> it is in initramfs-tools/scripts/local
<ago> mount ${roflag} -o loop -t ${FSTYPE} ${LOOPFLAGS} "/host/${LOOP#/}" ${rootmnt}
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I still don't quite follow what you are saying.
<ago> you split mount -o loop in 2 operations
<ago> 1) you create a loop device with losetup
<ago> 2) you mount that normally without "-o loop" since now it is available as /dev/loop#
<TheMuso> Um, so what difference would this make with initramfs tools, and vfat being mounted ro?
<ago> as mentioned I went through that ~1 y ago', but I think that for some reason when you use mount -o loop the hosted device is marked for life with the host settings
<ago> while if you split, the 2 are independent
<ago> sort of
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> But is there a reason why vfat gets mounted read-only in initramfs in the first place, an ntfs doesn't?
<ago> yes there was an exception for ntfs, since it could not be remounted
<ago> the relevant line is:
<ago> ([ -z "$LOOP" ] || [ "${FSTYPE#ntfs}" = "$FSTYPE" ]); then
<ago> 		
<TheMuso> yeah I saw that
<TheMuso> that makes sense.
<ago> 1 solution is to delete  || [ "${FSTYPE#ntfs}" = "$FSTYPE" ])
<ago> so that whenever there is a loop device it gets always mounted rw
<TheMuso> Hrm, but wouldn't it be saner to use losetup as you previously mentioned?
<ago> other solution is to use the losetup + mount /dev/loop
<TheMuso> And let mounthost remount it rw?
<ago> I think so
<ago> and when 186117 is addressed we can remove the specialcasing for ntfs
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I'll research the losetup stuff now if you'd like, and I'll d a test. If it works, I'll upload a fix.
<ago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59320/
<ago> replace the mount -o loop with the above (I assume that losetup is available in initrd, do not remember now)
<TheMuso> I can check
<TheMuso> Yes, it is in the initramfs.
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll make a change, and test.
<ago> TheMuso, really need to go to bed 3am here...
<TheMuso> ago: Thats fine, I'll let you know how it goes.
<ago> thanks a lot for everything
<ago> 'night
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
<TheMuso> Night
<evand> The noninteractive oem-config bug seems to not stop there.  When noninteractive is used it cannot find any of the packages on the local cd mirror.  I'll take a further look in the morning.
<superm1> evand, oooh yuck.  that's worse than expected :)
<cjwatson> that's ... special
<xivulon> TheMuso any luck yesterday?
<TheMuso> xivulon: It still crashes out. I need to get a complete boot log for you.
<xivulon> thanks
<cr3> is there a way to preseed an installation so that deb-src repositories aren't generated in the sources.list?
<cr3> also, is there a way to prevent hardy-updates from being generated too?
<cjwatson> no, sorry (to both)
<cr3> cjwatson: that's fine, I'll workaround in late-command.
<cr3> when installing a new package, during the Setting up phase, I sometimes get: Not replacing deleted config file /etc/...
<cr3> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but this is breaking packages being installed :(
<cr3> or just running dpkg-reconfigure package_name returns the same error message
<cr3> err, warning message :)
<cr3> aha! it was a ucf problem which can be fixed with ucf -p /etc/...
<evand> This noninteractive bug is horribly confusing.  gtk_ui and noninteractive are using the same code during the actual install routine, yet the former is able to install packages from the CD and the latter complains about them not being in pool.
<evand> Curiously, if I interrupt the process with a sleep and run apt by hand (setting the appropriate options) it works just fine.
<evand> ugh.
<mario_limonciell> that would make it rather difficult to sort out -
<cr3> after the installation has completed, in late-command, is there a way to add repositories to sources.list and apt-get a few more packages?
<cr3> the reason for wanting to apt-get new packages so late is that I want to be very strict on the repositories used during the installation
<cjwatson> use apt-setup/local0/repository etc.
<cr3> and, the problem with running apt-get in late-command is that /proc doesn't exist on the target system so apt-get fails horribly :)
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem is that repositories specified that way are used during the installation of the system proper
<cjwatson> no they aren't
<cjwatson> they're used for language packs, but that's all
<cjwatson> relevantly, they're used for pkgsel/include
<cjwatson> which is what you really want
<cr3> cjwatson: indeed relevantly, thanks a lot for that info!
<cjwatson> you can bind-mount /proc if you need to (necessary when not using in-target), but it shouldn't be needed with that different approach
<cjwatson> and then just preseed the things you need to preseed in the normal way, using a preseed file
<soren> cjwatson: Why bind-mount /proc rather than just mount it?
<yennes> hi
<yennes> need help installing boost
<yennes> is anyone here?
<cjwatson> soren: either works
<soren> cjwatson: Ok.
<cr3> I'm getting an error code 100 during pkgsel because the repository used during the installation doesn't have deb-src nor hardy-updates. Is there a way I could hook into preseed before pkgsel is called to strip sources.list or should I emulate deb-src and hardy-updates on the server side?
<cr3> and it seems that pkgsel is forcing an upgrade, or maybe I could be wrong: The following NEW packages will be installed:...
<cjwatson> there's a /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d
<cjwatson> new packages doesn't sound like an upgrade
<cr3> ls: /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d/*: No such file or directory;  WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<cjwatson> mkdir
<cjwatson> (if you want it); it won't be failing for that reason anyway
<cr3> oh, there's also this line: The following packages will be upgraded:
<cr3> right, just a warning. at what point should I be creating /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d/?
<cjwatson> upgraded> maybe needed in order to install language packs; it certainly doesn't run a real upgrade
<cjwatson> I know that for an absolute fact
<cr3> some of the files under the upgraded packages include: apt apt-utils dhcp3-client dhcp3-common gcc-4.2-base initramfs-tools libgcc1 libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libssl0.9.8 libstdc++6 ntpdate python python-minimal python2.5 python2.5-minimal tasksel tasksel-data
<cjwatson> if you want to hook in before pkgsel to do something, create the directory from preseed/early_command and drop an executable script in it
<cjwatson> could I see the full log, please? it's hard to guess from snippets
<cr3> cjwatson: sorry, I removed the log and reverted to doing all my mangling in late-command. I will try again to polish my preseeding once all the tests have completed.
<cjwatson> I don't see anything in there that could obviously be forced, but if it were a significant enough mismatch between image and archive then it's possible
<cr3> ok, so I might try to strip hardy-updates and deb-src in a pre-pkgsel script. I think that would be clean
<cjwatson> pkgsel does: install appropriate language-pack-$LANGUAGE for basic localisation; run tasksel to install bulk of packages; install rest of language packs (e.g. language-pack-gnome-$LANGUAGE) and language-support-$LANGUAGE
<cjwatson> and other miscellaneous (non-apt) bits and pieces around that
<cjwatson> is this a CD or net install?
<cr3> cjwatson: net install
<cjwatson> ok, in that case I apologise for misleading you earlier
<cjwatson> repositories specified with apt-setup/local* are indeed used for installing the system as a whole in the case of net installs
<cjwatson> but not for CD installs
<cjwatson> I get a bit CD-centric sometimes
<cr3> cjwatson: heh, don't worry about it, I need to understand exactly what's going on and learning from mistakes helps tremendously
<cjwatson> you could cheat in a potentially interesting way
<cjwatson> in pre-pkgsel.d, remove deb-src and -updates as you wish
<cjwatson> but also copy /target/etc/apt/sources.list to /target/etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup, and add the extra local repositories you want
<cjwatson> pkgsel will move the latter file into place before processing pkgsel/include
<cr3> cjwatson: so perhaps I'll also add my other repositories in pre-pkgsel
<cjwatson> this is complete undocumented cheating, and piggybacks on how CD stuff happens to be implemented, but ought to work
<cjwatson> it's the easiest way I can think of to add local repositories in a net install but not have them used for the bulk package installation stage
<cr3> 1. cp /target/etc/apt/sources.list /target/etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup; 2. mangle /target/etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup; 3. let 'er rip
<cjwatson> right
<cr3> cjwatson: this certainly beats my current workaround: have my test suite apt-get packages :(
<cjwatson> you will probably want to remove deb-src and -updates from /target/etc/apt/sources.list before copying
<cr3> that is totally evil and I'm ashamed to even mention it
<cr3> cjwatson: so I might as well invert steps #2 and #1
<cr3> unless /target/etc/apt/sources.list is actually used by the installer to install the system
<cjwatson> it is
<cr3> ok, I really need to jet, taking spiv out for a beer :)
<cjwatson> it uses /target/etc/apt/sources.list up to just after tasksel finishes
<cr3> oh, thanks for the info, I'll be careful to get those steps straight
<cjwatson> then copies sources.list.apt-setup into place, then installs pkgsel/include stuff, then installs rest of language packs
<cr3> crystal clear :)
<cjwatson> night, enjoy beer :)
<cr3> meeting brad bollenbach as well, nice evening ahead :)
<xivulon> hmm I do not seem to be able to remount a loopfile inside vfat....
<xivulon> if I start with a ro mounted host, I can remount the host but not the hosted loopfile
<xivulon> if I start with a rw host+hosted. I can remount ro the hosted fs, but not the host
<TheMuso> xivulon: Whats interesting, si when I made those initramfs changes locally and tried again, it crashed, but the loop mounted root fs was mounted rw. I'd need to check to be sure, but thats what I can remember.
<xivulon> strange I am tru
<xivulon> trying to replicate on a vfat partition
<xivulon> I mount vfat partition ro (that contains an ext3 file)
<xivulon> then do losetup on the ext3 file in there
<xivulon> then mount the loop device ro
<xivulon> then remount the vfat partition rw
<xivulon> then remount the loopdevice rw
<xivulon> and... ...it does not work
<xivulon> but iirc it used to work
<xivulon> doublechecking
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-13
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59433/
<TheMuso> wow
<xivulon> TheMuso going to bed now, if you find out anything just add a pastebin link, I will check ubuntulog tomorrow
<TheMuso> xivulon: Sure.
<xivulon> if there is no fix we will have to always mount rw loopinstallations, both for fat and ntfs
<lamalex> does anyone here know the current status of https://launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow
<lamalex> has it been integrated with ubiquity yet?
<foka_> join #ubiquity
<foka_> Sorry.  :-)
<cjwatson> no such channel (or at least if it does exist it doesn't have the Ubiquity developers there)
<cjwatson> Hi Anthony! LTNS
<foka_> cjwatson, Hello Colin!  :-)
<foka_> cjwatson, Yes, I'm slowly making it back from MIA.  Still not involved enough, but helping Chinese friends with sponsored upload.
<xivulon> TheMuso did you find out anything interesting?
<TheMuso> xivulon: Sorry haven't had a chance to look today.
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am having problems remounting a loopdevice inside vfat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59451
<xivulon> do you have any suggestion?
<cjwatson> not now, I'm dealing with the glibc crisi
<cjwatson> s
<xivulon> np, whenever you have 2 sec pls have a quick look
<xivulon> workaround is easy anyway
<xivulon> TheMuso, cjwatson, opened Bug #201750 to track that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201750 in initramfs-tools "Cannot remount loopfiles inside of vfat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201750
<xivulon> TheMuso, was the hardlink issue in initrd generation fixed?
<xivulon> ah yes!
<JD> hi, when do the installer images get rebuilt?
<JD> we're trying to install hardy via a netboot ad getting what looks like the libc bug
<cjwatson> don't even think about it today ...
<JD> okay
<JD> that's still not fixed?
<cjwatson> I imagine it's just installing current contents of the archive
<cjwatson> the source fix has been uploaded, but it's still building
<JD> aye,that'swhat Ipresumed too
<JD> so not in the next 4 hours?
<JD> cjwatson: cheers. remind me I owe you a beer next time I'min cambridge
<CIA-24> partman-target: evand * r714 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu4
<CIA-24> grub-installer: evand * r730 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu6
<CIA-24> grub-installer: evand * r730 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu6
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2562 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): * Add missing signal import in noninteractive frontend.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2563 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  0.92ubuntu2, grub-installer 1.27ubuntu6, partman-auto 73ubuntu5,
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partman-target 54ubuntu4.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2564 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Whoops. Tidy up changelog.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2565 ubiquity/debian/changelog: * UI Freeze exception upload (LP: #201788).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2566 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.18
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2567 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.19
<TheMuso> xivulon: xivulon Yes the linking issue is fixed.
<xivulon> TheMuso thanks! I peeked in the code and saw that!
<xivulon> I have opened a bug on this vfat mounting issue, feel free to amend
<xivulon> bug #201750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201750 in initramfs-tools "Cannot remount loopfiles inside of vfat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201750
<TheMuso> xivulon: I'll look at it a bit later this morning.
<xivulon> thanks, note that all my tests were done off a gutsy box! will repeat that on hardy tonight (london)
<xivulon> and I used a real system rather than the busybox mount, but I assume that is correct since the remounting would occur in rcS.d
<mario_limonciell> evand, I've been in and out.  Any updates on the package install from noninteractive?
<xivulon> TheMuso, I can confirm the vfat issues also on hardy,
<xivulon> you mentioned you ended up with root being rw, I am not sure how.
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yeah I need to check. Give me a minute and I'll boot it.
<xivulon> thx
<evand> mario_limonciell: I've been working at it for two days now and I'm still quite confused.  There shouldn't be a difference between the frontends at that point.  But I'm running out of options, so hopefully that means I'll figure it out tonight.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay best of luck :).  Anything I can do to help?
<evand> Thanks and you can find the solution before I do :).  But nothing that I can think of offhand.
<mario_limonciell> evand, get another factory install queued up and bring the logs home tonight when I leave and see if anything sticks out.
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yep, the root fs is remounted rw, and so is the host, yet it still bombs out. I'll make that initramfs change you suggested, and see if that makes any difference.
<evand> awesome, thanks
<xivulon> TheMuso I am puzzled, I used the same commands I sent you yesterday and I go nowhere...
<xivulon> I tried on a simple partition containing a loopfile, but shouldn't make much difference
<TheMuso> xivulon: I'm puzzled also. Note that the hardy wubi install I have is not the latest.
<xivulon> I would not think that matters
<TheMuso> Neither would I.
<xivulon> I am thinking if busybox mount behave differently...
<xivulon> can you send me the relevant scripts/local section just in case?
<TheMuso> yeah ok
<xivulon> evand have uploaded new artwork for umenu/wubi
<xivulon> see what you think
<xivulon> at the end used the default logo since could not find any reliable source for more flashy ones
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-14
<mario_limonciell> evand, glancing through a pruned diff on the logs, i'm baffled at how ubiquity.components.apt_setup.AptSetup doesn't get called in noninteractive
<mario_limonciell> my gut would say that some type of error isn't being caught.  have you narrowed it down to a particular call that fails or anything?
<mario_limonciell> by dropping in debugging print statements etc around that configure_apt() function as it drops down into the ubiquity component?
<evand> superm1: it's not getting called for you?  It's getting call for me.
<evand> called*
<superm1> evand, well if its being called, it's not indicating it in syslog
<superm1> i didnt add any debug code in or anything
<superm1> just compared basic logs
<evand> hrm.
<superm1> is yours indicated in syslog?
<evand> Are you referring to the starting up messages?
<superm1> there is a message when the apt-setup shell script gets called
<superm1> that is logged to syslog
<superm1> that message is not present when launched with noninteractive
<superm1> you know - come to think of it - this exact issue plagued the mythbuntu frontend too during gutsy
<superm1> never identified it completely
<superm1> well actually no it wasn't identical, it was just cdrom sources that didnt work
<superm1> but ended up adding an extra manual call to apt-cdrom
<superm1> but it might be one in the same, because network sources may not be available in noninteractive
<superm1> have you tried to run dhclient in parallel at all as soon as ubiquity/noninteractive starts?
<evand> the starting up messages aren't there because I disable debug logging in noninteractive (re-enabling it doesn't help, I just tried).  As far as network sources go, I have an active network connection (I'm testing from the desktop), but during that part of the install (for all frontends) network sources are commented out.  I'll try re-enabling them later.
<evand> oh hrm, I still don't get that message for AptSetup though.  I'll look into that as well.
<evand> I know it runs though.
<superm1> well when you try to re-enable them, just remember since you don't have NM running, you may not have an address and manually need to run dhclient and/or set something static
<evand> but I do have n-m running.
<evand> I'm running ubiquity from the desktop
<evand> by typing ubiquity noninteractive in gnome-terminal
<superm1> oh running noninteractive from the desktop
<evand> indeed
<superm1> for some reason i didn't think of doing it that way :)
<superm1> that's probably a heck of a lot easier to debug from
<evand> exactly
<tjaalton> hmm, d-i consoles become useless (no characters visible) after a VT change
<tjaalton> restarting the console works, until the next VT change
<xivulon> are today's dailys/upgrades good?
<xivulon> TheMuso, any insight in the mounting thing?
<evand> xivulon: bug 202169 .  Can you provide links to the discussion you had with the artwork team and send a heads up email to ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202169 in ubuntu "Freeze exception: wubi and umenu string and artwork changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202169
<xivulon> evand added a comment to that, see if it is enough
<xivulon> at the end I did not change the logos anyway, since I asked the artwork team several times to provide url/path for svg and they didn't
<xivulon> I only "zoomed" the vertical image as instructed by kwwii and generated proper windows icons (with multiple layers).
<evand> ah, ok
<xivulon> windows "icons" means the .ico file used in taskbar and windows explorer
<evand> indeed
<superm1> evand, if the solution for noninteractive isn't in place yet, do you think just adding a script into our late scripts would be an adequate solution for now?
<superm1> we need to test some of our stuff destined that won't run without noninteractive and see if locale support works out properly and such
<evand> yes, I think that's perfectly reasonable
<superm1> oem-config-gtk, languages, and what else get installed typically then?
<evand> oem-config, oem-config-gtk, localechooser-data
<xivulon> evand bean123 just release the new grub4dos code with the bugfixes
<xivulon> I will test and upload any changes tonight
<evand> xivulon: fantastic, thanks!
<xivulon> I also plan to merge in the available translations
<cr3> is there a way to install xorg-driver-fglrx automatically from the alternate image? instead, people would have to reboot from the console on some machines with ATI graphics controllers, run apt-get, then modify xorg.conf. I'm trying to improve the user experience in these situations.
<xivulon> evand can you have a quick look at bug #201750 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201750 in wubi "Cannot remount loopfiles inside of vfat" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201750
<superm1> cr3, you can handle it in a late command if you are preseeding
<xivulon> my take on 201750 is: unless you know about some ways to remount the loopdevices the workaround should be applied before beta
<cr3> superm1: might there be a way to edit the preseed when installing from the cdrom?
<superm1> cr3, you'd have to provide the seed in an external means
<superm1> or remaster the disk in some sense to include it
<cjwatson> cr3: user experience> our preferred solution is that it installs vesa, vesa copes (or is fixed to cope), and jockey displays a message saying "we can't drive your hardware very well, but this restricted driver can"
<cjwatson> you can just pass pkgsel/include on the kernel command line from the CD though
<cr3> cjwatson: if vesa can't handle the graphics controller, is that worth reporting a bug?
<cjwatson> absolutely
<cr3> cjwatson: will do, thanks
<superm1> cjwatson, unfortunately some of the RadeonHD cards won't handle at this point even in vesa
<cr3> superm1: good call! that's exactly what I'm working on :)
<cjwatson> or indeed, in general if X can't autoconfigure something in the default install without free drivers, that's a bug
<evand> xivulon: remounting NTFS ro works for me.
<superm1> 3450 and 3650 particularly
<cjwatson> er, without non-free drivers
<cr3> I think mine is a X1200
<xivulon> evand might be the new ntfs-3g
<cjwatson> superm1: right, but I gather that's something AMD care about and it ought not to be rocket science to fix
<xivulon> did not test ntfs, only vfat lately
<superm1> but yeah, cr3 yeah please file a bug
<superm1> i'll add some feedback to it on the cards i've got as well that dont go
<evand> ntfs-3g 1.2216
<evand> but indeed
<xivulon> evand there are 2 separate issues: remounting ntfs-3g, remounting loopfiles (whether on vfat or other fs)
<xivulon> #201750 involves the second issue
<xivulon> I seemed to remember that splitting mount -o loop in losetip + mount /dev/loop# would do the trick
<evand> ah, ok
<xivulon> but for some reason it does not work in my tests (see bug)
<xivulon> strange thing is that TheMuso mentione that he gets a rw root using explicit losetup!
<xivulon> I cannot reproduce that
<xivulon> will try again tonight
<evand> ok
<evand> if we do end up supporting fat32, I'd like to see it get more testing than it is currently.  Unless I am mistaken, the code path for separate partitions in Wubi isn't nearly as well tested as a root and swap disk.
<xivulon> well if that go sour I can always restrict everything to a single 4GB root...
<xivulon> but we used that since 7.04 and nobody complained so far, also we had a separate /home for a long time
<xivulon> cjwatson, iirc we went through some loopdevice remounting issues also in 7.10, and you suggested to try some command which was not losetup...
<cjwatson> I don't remember - maybe try irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<xivulon> will have a look
<xivulon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/09/07/%23ubuntu-installer.txt
<mario_limonciell> evand, looking at the manifest for today's live disk, ubiquity 1.7.18 isn't included, is this correct?  The image was mastered today but that manifest is two days old
<evand> mario_limonciell: when you see a manifest that's behind the rest of the CD, that means that something isn't installable in the livefs build
<evand> one second
<mario_limonciell> (we hit that need for the signal import testing another locale)
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/hardy/ubuntu/20080314/livecd-20080314-amd64.out
<xivulon> cjwatson: I think the command I you mentioned was blockdev --setrw  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/08/30/%23ubuntu-installer.txt
<mario_limonciell> oh so it looks like hwdb-client-gnome is in universe not main.
<cjwatson> xivulon: mm, that fiddles with the kernel's idea of the writability of the underlying block device, which isn't the same as the read-only-ness of the mount
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: replaced with hwtest; I think ubuntu-meta's since been uploaded
<cjwatson> yep, it has
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, could you guys remaster the daily with that in today when it clears the archive?
<cjwatson> yeah, should be doable
<mario_limonciell> great thanks
<evand> it has already cleared the archive, no?
<mario_limonciell> well my mirror here is always out of sync by a few hours, so i'm not sure if its on a.u.c yet
<xivulon> I think I have a theory on the remount thing:
<xivulon> mount -o remount,rw /host && losetup /dev/loop5 /host/loop_file && mount -o ro /dev/loop5 /root
<xivulon> now /root should be remountable
<xivulon> I was missing the first command...
<xivulon> the catch though is that I do not think you can now remount /host ro...
<xivulon> unless you delete the loop device...
<xivulon> which we should do in umountroot
<xivulon> hmm better not
<xivulon> the issue is that you cannot change the ro/rw status of the loop device itself...
<xivulon> that is where blockdev --setrw might help
<cjwatson> evand: go ahead and rebuild it if you've checked
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> ah, yes, it's in
<xivulon> cjwatson do you think that applying blockdev --setrw in the context above would make sense?
<cjwatson> it's worth a try
<cjwatson> but I don't magically know whether it'll work - you will have to try it :-)
<xivulon> cannot do it now
<xivulon> the test is: mount -o loop loop_file_with_ext3 /mnt
<xivulon> herm mount -o ro,loop loop_file_with_ext3 /mnt
<xivulon> then blockdev --setrw
<xivulon> then mount -o remount,rw /mnt
<xivulon> and the other way around for ro, so that the host device can also be remounted ro (required by umountroot)
<xivulon> evand, if ntfs can be remounted you should merge in the patch in bug #186114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186114 in wubi "umountroot cannot handle fuse host mounts" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186114
<xivulon> ...and merge new lupin code (that fixes mounthost).
<evand> will do
<xivulon> of course we will also need to patch umountroot to use blockdev --setro when appropriate (assuming the above holds)
<xivulon> have added a comment as reminder
<xivulon> something along the lines of: for d in /dev/loop*; do blockdev --setro "$d" || true; done
<xivulon> ah it looks like the blockdev trick works! thanks cjwatson for the (last year) tip!
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<xivulon> with that we can close several bugs!
<xivulon> good thing I listen carefully to what you say... :P
<xivulon> evand forget about lupin and umountroot for the time being, I will need to edit a few things to make good use of blockedv
<evand> ok, fair enough
<evand> mario_limonciell: forgot to mention, new CDs are up.  Sorry about that.
<mario_limonciell> evand, yeah i just saw by checking here myself.  our factory guy just left a few minutes ago, so i'll just be able to experiment with a local install on it
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2568 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Change --no-continue option to a more general --only option for use
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  in only-ubiquity and automatic-ubiquity modes.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Disable the minimize button when using --only (LP: #200034).
<xivulon> TheMuso, will upload soon a new mounthost script, would appreciate if you could test it
<TheMuso> xivulon: Sure, likely not this weekend, but I can certainly have a look first thing Monday morning.
<xivulon> great, not sure if you read the logs of today discussion
<TheMuso> xivulon: I scanned voer them, but I'll read them more thoroughly later.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-15
<blahblahx>  I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error  "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up
<blahblahx> is anyone even here?
<blahblahx> anyone?
<blahblahx> thanks for the help folks
<cjwatson> blahblahx: logs are usually worth getting
<cjwatson> blahblahx: /var/log/syslog, specifically
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-16
<xivulon> cjwatson, the blockdev trick works in a simple setup, but not when remounting host within rcS.d
<xivulon> maybe because /host is mount moved within /root which is r/o?
<xivulon> or it might be an ntfs-3g limitation
<xivulon> In fact ntfs-3g remounting does not really work well (rw -> ro is ok, but ro -> rw is not)
<xivulon> see my last 2 comments in bug #186117
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186117 in wubi "Cannot remount ntfs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186117
<xivulon> that means that the new mounthost+blockdev code in lupin might well work for vfat
<xivulon> I will need to setup a testing rig to confirm that (TheMuso...), but I think that bug #201750 might be ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201750 in wubi "Cannot remount loopfiles inside of vfat" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201750
<CIA-24> localechooser: cjwatson * r126 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser):
<CIA-24> localechooser: * If OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES is set in the environment, display all
<CIA-24> localechooser:  languages regardless of frontend (LP: #202291).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2569 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Set OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES while calling localechooser, so that
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  even languages with complex scripts are displayed (LP: #202291).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-09
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r581 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper:  - use laptop_detect function in blindness profile as well
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r582 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.158
<_ruben> CarlFK: in case its still an issue, my guess would be that the use of single quotes prevents the $variables to be expanded
<cjwatson> CarlFK: what _ruben said. I don't know how that could possibly have worked before; perhaps you previously used double quotes? You should read up on shell variable expansion, I think.
<davmor2> evand: m-a is still poping up on a use whole drive should I bug it?
<davmor2> and do you want me to bug the issues I had with wubi forgot to ask :)
<evand> davmor2: sure, assign me to it.
<evand> davmor2: oh, thanks for reminding me.  I *may* have fixed the no-autorun issue
<evand> pulling down a new CD now to confirm
<davmor2> is it in today's iso it's testing day today :)
<evand> yes
<evand> it should be
<davmor2> righto I'll test in about 6 minutes then :)
<davmor2> evand: Doesn't seem to be autorunning here still
<davmor2> evand: If I double click on the cd icon I get the egg timer but nothing opens
<davmor2> evand: Out of interest why does umenu learn more just take you to the ubuntu front page.  Would it not be better to link to the desktop info or help.ubuntu.com or something similar?
<evand> davmor2: help.ubuntu.com strikes me as more of a resource for those who already have Ubuntu installed
<evand> whereas the Ubuntu front page lets you find out more about what Ubuntu is, and what the different variants offer.
<davmor2> evand: Makes sense
<davmor2> on a plus note wubi seems to be working still :)
<evand> hooray
<davmor2> evand: Have you downloaded the latest image?
<evand> yes, booting now
<davmor2> evand: let me know if you get dodgy audio off the login but works fine after that please
<evand> I don't have audio configured in KVM
<davmor2> :( oh well :)
<davmor2> any joy with auto run?
<davmor2> evand: bug 339898 you're already subscribed according to the also notified section
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339898 in migration-assistant "jaunty: Migration-Assistant always comes on when os is present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339898
<evand> ok
<evand> no joy with autorun :/
<davmor2> I'm bugging that now unless you want too :)
<evand> not sure what I'm doing wrong here.  I would think ^M in vim would be sufficient.
<evand> will have to deal with later though, there are more important things to attend to
<cjwatson> you could run it through perl or whatever rather than hardcoding the ^Ms in the source file
<evand> cjwatson: unix2dos ok on cdimage, or would you prefer perl?
<cjwatson> perl -ple 's/\r$//; $_ .= "\r"' # simple-and-stupid unix2dos equivalent
<cjwatson> well, -pli -e if you want it to operate in-place
<cjwatson> but antimony does have unix2dos installed so you can use it
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> and in fact other bits of cdimage already use todos
<evand> ah, good deal
<evand> I was grepping on the wrong string then
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r700 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu5
<davmor2> evand: I've subbed you to a couple of the wubi bugs I just did :)
<evand> davmor2: noted, thanks
<davmor2> evand: I've only done the 2 obvious ones because the other was already know anyway :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: bug 334278 is still happening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334278 in udev "fails to tell kernel to sync partition table" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334278
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was about to say the very same thing. It is only occurring on alt installs and not on live too anymore though
<tjaalton> the partition table is updated though, and the next time when I try to use regular partitions, it'll hang while trying to remove the volume groups
<tjaalton> (just like before)
<cjwatson> ok, I have to go out now but will investigate when I get back
<CarlFK> _ruben: cjwatson: yep.  double did it.  thanks.   i knew I had read something about that years ago... :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: my condition is I did a live install (which worked fine) and then went for alt install over the top of it and it died
<davmor2> evand: I know what I meant to say to you.   Do an install from the menu rather than live session install and try and click on London on the tz map
<evand> It's what I've been spending my day on
<evand> trying to get a proper miller projection working
<evand> failing miserably
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just had the install die on me anyway I don't think it's the install but I'll have a quick look at the log to be sure before reporting :(
<davmor2> install is screwed up by:
<davmor2> Mar  9 14:52:11 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<davmor2> Mar  9 14:52:11 in-target:   libavformat52: Depends: libavcodec52 (>=
<cjwatson> so that's some package's fault
<cjwatson> can't test any of this myself until downloads finish
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I'd be rather surprised if bug 317618 as such had come back; I suspect a different bug with similar symptoms. Did you file another bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317618 in parted "Xubuntu jaunty-alternate-i386.iso fails to re-partition 40GB drive w/multiple partitions (dup-of: 317709)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317709 in parted "jaunty: ext3 filesystem creation failed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317709
<cjwatson> I can't reproduce davmor2's :-(
<cjwatson> tjaalton: can you get the usual logs to me for your installer problem?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: tomorrow, yes
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: I have the logs, should I file a new bug or give it a day? It is missing packages again, but not the same onew
<charlie-tca> I did not file a new but, and did not add to that old one, knowing they sometimes clear up in a day or two.
<charlie-tca> I did want to let you know it was failing, similar to before, and that was the easiest way
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: oh, missing packages? I don't see how that's the same as your previous bug at all
<cjwatson> tjaalton: thanks
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: was the missing package libavformat52 by any chance?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: partman and syslog?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: yes please
<tjaalton> k
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: will that cause the partitioner to fail, too?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: no
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: in what way did the partitioner fail for you?
<charlie-tca> okay, I'll run it again and pull those logs. Using alternate cd only, Guided partitioning, if the drive has existing partitions, it gives the
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: so it looks as if slangasek has fixed / is fixing the libavformat52 bit, but that's entirely independent
<charlie-tca> "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sdc5-- Device or resource busy.
<cjwatson> your bug may or may not be the same as anything that davmor2 is experiencing
<cjwatson> I'm trying to teach davmor2 about the importance of not deciding that bugs are the same until proven, but it seems to be taking time
<charlie-tca> Okay, the libavformat52 is at the end of "Select and install software"
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: device or resource busy> ok, that is definitely distinct from your previous bug
<cjwatson> and is similar to Dave's in terms of symptoms but who knows ...
<charlie-tca> I didn't know, but I wanted to talk before filing it. Do you want a bug report on it?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I need to see /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from the running installer after reproducing the bug, and to have as good a description of the previous state of the disk and of what you told the partitioner to do as possible
<cjwatson> yes, I would like a bug report please
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will get everything together as detailed as I can
<cjwatson> we nailed down one possible cause of this recently, but it looks like there are some more bits and pieces hanging around
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: just briefly though, was LVM involved in any way?
<charlie-tca> no, just guided partitioning of a disk with three manual partitions used previous
<cjwatson> ok, that simplifies matters at least
<cjwatson> d-i or ubiquity?
<charlie-tca> Told it use entire disk, no LVM, no encryption
<charlie-tca> di
<charlie-tca> d-i
<charlie-tca> I get the error in 32bit and 64bit, Ubuntu and Xubuntu alternate cd's
<charlie-tca> Zei4eek3d
<cjwatson> change that password ;-)
<cjwatson> I tried to reproduce this earlier today and failed, so it's more subtle than "breaks for everyone", like all the best bugs :-/
 * charlie-tca hangs head; yeah, gave it out again.
<charlie-tca> Well, I can do it everytime
<charlie-tca> We just reboot after partitioning fails, and install until the libavformat52 failure
<cjwatson> one useful thing to try would be starting 'udevadm monitor >monitor 2>&1' from tty2 just before starting the partitioner, then running the partitioner until it fails, then extracting the 'monitor' file
<cjwatson> that may be useful to developers
<cjwatson> you may find that this causes the problem to vanish, but even so
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> That didn't stop the error
<charlie-tca> When I said "Go Back", the partition completed
<charlie-tca> Now it is installing
<charlie-tca> I'll file it with the logs, anyway
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> the monitor file should still be useful
<cjwatson> shtylman: is bug 338064 something you could fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338064 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with IndexError in paintEvent()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338064
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3081 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - grub_device_entry is now a combobox, so we need to use currentText()
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  rather than text() (LP: #337181).
<cjwatson> shtylman: also bug 340023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340023 in ubiquity "Installer doesn't support boot partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340023
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: bug 340188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340188 in ubuntu "Jaunty alternate ISO fails to partition using Guided / use entire disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340188
<cjwatson> thanks. FWIW a reasonable starting package is debian-installer
<cjwatson> (I'm more likely to see it that way)
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: did you manage to get the monitor file?
 * charlie-tca slaps head.
<charlie-tca> Thought I told it debian-installer
<charlie-tca> No, there was none
<charlie-tca> Is there a place to access it? I still have the failed install up
<cjwatson> did you run 'udevadm monitor >monitor 2>&1'?
<charlie-tca> yes
<cjwatson> how are you extracting files?
<charlie-tca> web
<cjwatson> ah, ok. run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' from tty2, then you can scp the monitor file from the root directory to some other computer
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r583 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper:  - Disable pulseaudio for the blindness profile, as pulseaudio and espeak
<CIA-3> casper:  and portaudio v19 do not play very well with each other, lots of
<CIA-3> casper:  crackling, cut of speech. At least espeak via ALSA natively is usable,
<CIA-3> casper:  and latency is relatively low.
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r584 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.159
<cjwatson> I'm getting really tempted to have libparted do system("udevadm settle") between removing and adding partitions
<cjwatson> except that that would be stupid
<charlie-tca> bbl
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: argh, this monitor file is useless
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: did you type both the redirection operators (>monitor 2>&1) exactly as I gave them?
<charlie-tca> yes
<cjwatson> but the monitor file is essentially empty
<charlie-tca> I think so. I can run it again later tonight, if I need to
<cjwatson> when did you start it, and when did you stop it?
<charlie-tca> Started right before telling it "yes" on partitioning the drive. never stopped it
<charlie-tca> oops
<cjwatson> ok, that should have worked
<cjwatson> it does rather look as though you did something like forgetting the & though
<charlie-tca> I'll try again later, then.
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea...I will take a look at both bugs tonight and should be able to handle it
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: it would be interesting to know if http://paste.ubuntu.com/128992/ fixes the problem when applied to /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted (you can apply it by just editing that file with nano before the partitioner starts)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-10
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3082 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fix suggested keymap handling so that selecting that option after
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  selecting a custom keymap applies the suggested keymap (LP: #337998).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3083 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/03partition_too_small):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add a fudge of 20% to the size of each tree on the live filesystem
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (other than / and /boot, which already have their own fudge factors) for
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the purposes of the partition-too-small check (LP: #298318).
<Haegin> Hey, I have just installed jaunty (twice) and noticed that certain parts of the installer don't seem to honour the keyboard layout chosen at the start of the install process
<Haegin> In particular the user name and password fields were qwerty when the previous screens had been in dvorak (though I might not have actually checked that come to think of it)
<cjwatson> not bug 337998 by any chance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337998 in ubiquity "[jaunty] suggested keyboard layout doesn't apply after "trying" another custom layout" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337998
<cjwatson> Haegin: if it's not that bug, please run the installer with 'ubiquity -d' and get us /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> and /var/log/syslog too
<Haegin> Ok, it isn't that bug as far as I can tell
<Haegin> I also had the same old problem with grub that seems to have plagued the last 3 or 4 releases
<Haegin> and I doubt I will be able to get those bug reports as it now boots to a blank screen
<cjwatson> you mean multiple disks?
<Haegin> yup
<cjwatson> yes, we now believe that to be unfixable except by adding UI to let you control it :-(
<cjwatson> which is a right pain
<Haegin> somehow it gets confused about where grub should install to and I have to reboot and rerun grub-install manually :(
<cjwatson> Haegin: did you select the dvorak keyboard layout at the CD boot menu, or did you select it in the installer?
<cjwatson> Haegin: and what CD boot menu option did you use - "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"?
<Haegin> I was using the alternate CD and selected it in the installer. I didn't realise there was a keyboard layout option at the menue
<Haegin> s/e^//
<Haegin> *$
<cjwatson> ... alternate? oh. ok
<Haegin> Old habits die hard
<cjwatson> I wonder if the keyboard layout is getting reset when console-setup is installed into the chroot
<cjwatson> that would be annoying
<Haegin> I'll check it again as it looks like it needs reinstalling a third time...
<cjwatson> no, I wasn't objecting to you using alternate, I was just in ubiquity mode tonight and therefore had to adjust
<Haegin> ah ok, sorry - I should have said
<cjwatson> if the keyboard layout is changed at that point, that could explain some other slight weirdness I've encountered lately
<cjwatson> that said, even if it pokes the keyboard layout into the kernel again, the installer integration is supposed to arrange that it pokes in the *same* layout
<cjwatson> Haegin: perhaps you could file a bug on /ubuntu/+source/console-setup just quoting this IRC conversation?
<cjwatson> maybe minus the unrelated bits about grub
<Haegin> sure, I'll just double check it actually does set it to dvorak in the first place...
<Haegin> does console-setup get run before or after the hostname is set?
<cjwatson> before
<cjwatson> specifically, before any point when you might need to type anything non-trivial
<Haegin> it was in dvorak mode when I set the hostname and when I labelled a few partitions
<Haegin> but it certainly switches to qwerty when I enter the username and a password
<cjwatson> that's after base system installation, at which stage console-setup gets installed into /target
<cjwatson> this is without proof, but that's overwhelmingly likely to be the point when it breaks
<cjwatson> very little else messes with the keyboard layout in any way
<cjwatson> Haegin: which layout specifically - US Dvorak?
<Haegin> I selected UK dvorak (but not the one with UK punctuation)
<cjwatson> reproduced
<cjwatson> oh, bah
<cjwatson> base-installer (1.92) unstable; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Call base-installer.d hooks after running debootstrap, for consistency
<cjwatson>     with live-installer. (So, pre_install_hooks is run after bootstrap, but
<cjwatson>     before anything is installed with apt. So the name still makes a kind
<cjwatson>     of sense, if you squint..)
<cjwatson> I knew that would break something
<Haegin> was it that fix that caused the issue?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> do please file a bug, I'll fix it in the morning
<cjwatson> (the above wasn't written by me BTW)
<Haegin> I might have to file it tomorrow - I'll need to gather the info and I'm going to be crashing as soon as this install is setup updating and installing while I sleep
<cjwatson> no need to gather any information
<Haegin> oh ok then
<cjwatson> just a summary of the above discussion will be entirely fine
<cjwatson> "keyboard layout gets reset when console-setup is installed during base system installation" or some such
<Haegin> ok, what project is it?
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: still got the error with the suggested change to /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+filebug
<cjwatson> (I might reassign it, but that will do)
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: bah, ok, thanks for trying. I can't dive into it now since I need to sleep
<charlie-tca> Sorry for being gone so long.
<charlie-tca> Okay, I am going to try to get the monitor log yet
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: what you could also try instead of running the monitor is: find the udevd process; kill it (yes, really; just make sure nothing else is happening); run 'UDEV_LOG=err udevd --debug >udev.log 2>&1'; run through partitioning as before; extract udev.log
<cjwatson> (using the same scp technique as before)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I'll try to get that.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: that's a bit more effort, but it will get us information about what udevd is running as well as what messages it received (which is basically what monitor tells us)
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised if Keybuk couldn't figure it out given that
<charlie-tca> I got a couple of hours, so I'll do what I can then
<cjwatson> thanks
 * cjwatson goes to snooze
<Haegin> cjwatson: reported as bug 340308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340308 in console-setup "keyboard layout gets reset when console-setup is installed during base system installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340308
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r585 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper:  - Adjust sudoers file to allow ORBIT_SOCKET_DIR, XDG_SESSION_COOKIE and
<CIA-3> casper:  GTK_MODULES environment variables through to root, for v2, v3, and
<CIA-3> casper:  braille profiles. This allows users to use administrative GTK/GNOME
<CIA-3> casper:  applications executed by gksudo with accessibility tools like orca.
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r586 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.160
<juanje> hi guys
<evand> hello
<cjwatson> Haegin: thanks
<juanje> I'm working with a frontend for Ubiquity on Guadalinex (actually a wrapper of the gtk_ui) and I was working on earlier versions of Ubiquity (at least for Guadalienx editions) is there anything I can help with the Ubiquity? If I can give a hand on anything just tell me :-)
<cjwatson> send patches for bugs :-)
 * evand indeed, was just typing that :)
<juanje> cjwatson:  is there any channel about casper?
<cjwatson> this one is the best there is
<juanje> cjwatson: hehe, ok, I was checking (and I will)
<juanje> cjwatson: ok, because I woking in some things about casper and I like to know if there is any posibility yet to have any in jaunty
<juanje> cjwatson: for ejample the bug #337723 (The SSL certificate is the same in any Live box) which has branch with proposed solution
<ubottu> Bug 337723 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/337723 is private
<cjwatson> any reason it's private? I can't even see it myself
<juanje> ups
<juanje> I don't know exactly why. I guess is because I put the check for a securrity issue
<juanje> now is public
<juanje> sorry
<cjwatson> thanks
<juanje> cjwatson: other are things like having some English path fixed (/home/$USERNAME/Destktop) so in other languages mess with the XDG names
<juanje> I'm working on that right now (I was about to put the bug, but I didn't yet...)
<cjwatson> 337723 should definitely be fixed; I'm looking at your branch right now
<cjwatson> as for /Desktop I'm less sure about that. I think for the Ubuntu live CD it's always /Desktop regardless of language, and xdg-user-dirs might move translated directories around at login
<cjwatson> I'm be OK with merging a patch for that if it were careful to deal with both possibilities
<davmor2> cjwatson: after you've sorted that did you have any joy reproducing the "races" issue?
<cjwatson> davmor2: no :-(
<cjwatson> 02:49 <cjwatson> charlie-tca: what you could also try instead of running the monitor is: find the udevd process; kill it (yes, really; just make sure nothing else is happening); run 'UDEV_LOG=err udevd --debug
<cjwatson>                  >udev.log 2>&1'; run through partitioning as before; extract udev.log
<cjwatson> 02:49 <cjwatson> (using the same scp technique as before)
<cjwatson> davmor2: if you can manage that, it'd help
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a look at it in a bit as soon as I know I got todays images, hopefully they'll install this time :)
<davmor2> I'm guessing the bits between quotes should all be on one line
<juanje> cjwatson: I was working with xdg-dirs-update to have the right final XDG-* vars avaibles in casper so we can use them. We (in Guadalinex) had before to change by hand the directory because the xdg-user-dirs moving thing wasn't working. But I'll check again before keep working
<cjwatson> yes
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r587 trunk/ (scripts/casper-bottom/22sslcert debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> casper: Regenerate SSL certificate at boot so that it isn't the same for all
<CIA-3> casper: live CD users (LP: #337723).
<cjwatson> that merges your branch, thanks; I'll just tweak it a little
<juanje> cjwatson: great :-) Thanks
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r588 trunk/scripts/casper-bottom/22sslcert: use sentence case for progress messages
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r589 trunk/scripts/casper-bottom/22sslcert: don't break if ssl-cert is not installed in /root
<evand> yay, autorun.inf on the latest daily-live is fixed.
<davmor2> evand: :) Yay \o/
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r354 ubuntu/debian/ (bootstrap-base.postinst changelog):
<CIA-3> base-installer: Revert Joey's patch to call base-installer.d hooks after running
<CIA-3> base-installer: debootstrap, which broke console-setup's expectation of being able to
<CIA-3> base-installer: insert its configuration file into /target before console-setup is
<CIA-3> base-installer: installed by debootstrap (LP: #340308).
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r355 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu3
<juanje> cjwatson: Well, seens xgd-user-dirs makes its job, but in Spanish enviroment you have then "Escritorio" pointing to "~/Desktop" in nautilus, it is not moved, just virtualy liked, so in some views you see "Escritorio" and in others "Desktop" and in the terminal you have just "~/Desktop". I'll fill a bug about it, ok?
<cjwatson> juanje: well, that sounds more or less as desired actually. It's much *easier* when the filesystem paths stay the same.
<cjwatson> I've been trying to campaign against having the filesystem paths changed for some time; it's better when they stay the same but the presentation layer takes care of it (I don't count terminals among presentation layers)
<cjwatson> if I had my way it would be called ~/dsk/ or ~/.desktop/ or something so that it was out of the way and not expected to have an intelligible name
<juanje> cjwatson: well, then the problem it's the layers, because nautilus itself get lost some times with those paths. I can see in Jaunty in one view Desktop instead of Escritorio and then Escritorio in other...
<cjwatson> bug in nautilus, but not in the directory name, imo
<cjwatson> changing those directory names just breaks things
<juanje> cjwatson: yeah, probably....
<cjwatson> evand: OK if I do a quick ubiquity upload for alpha-6?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3084 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.27ubuntu4,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: clock-setup 0.97ubuntu3, partman-partitioning 64ubuntu5.
<evand> sure thing
<cjwatson> righto
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r85 usb-creator/setup.cfg: Re-enable i18n.
<cjwatson> installer translations should be imported into Rosetta fairly soon for jaunty, BTW
<cjwatson> (belatedly, but ...)
<evand> indeed, I saw that LP Answers request.  Thanks for the heads up though.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3085 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.16
<davmor2> evand: did you manage to fix the map from install?
<evand> davmor2: not completely yet.  Still working on it.
<davmor2> np's I was gonna test it if you had :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: should I run the udev-debug as earlies as possibly?
<davmor2> possible even?
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, when the first partitioner question appears, switch to tty2 and follow the steps I gave
<davmor2> right so not before then
<davmor2> no probs
<cjwatson> no, it'll just produce vast quantities of junk if you do :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: so you don't want it running from host name then, like last time?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> won't hurt if you do, but it's more than we need
<davmor2> cjwatson: it a relatively safe place to kill udev though I'd of thought :)
<davmor2> installing alt now
<cjwatson> it doesn't make a difference since you're starting it back up again immediately, and nothing will happen while the UI's waiting for input from you
<davmor2> true :)
 * davmor2 scrolls back up to find command
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r590 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.161
 * davmor2 slaps self on head for hitting the wrong install method :( and starts again
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r86 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backend.py): Support SD cards and other removable devices. Thanks Eric Butler!
<evand> FireRabbit: ^ Thanks for your patch.  I reworked it a bit.
<lool> Hi folks, Xorg crashed during an install of UNR on an EeePC701SD here; gdm restarted a session; I'd like to collect enough debug info for a bug
<lool> I'm checking /var/log/installer/debug and it has various warnings, an assertion error in the gtk frontend, and then "ubiquity: Fatal IO error 104"
<lool> Which I think is gtk failing to talk to Xorg
<lool> It crashed just after setting the time from NTP during install
<lool> Oh I wonder whether the time changed confused Xorg
<lool> I see negative times in the Xorg.0.log.old
<lool> [626609.129118] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Video Bus"
<lool> Sorry "[-26609.129118]" not "[626609.129118]"
<lool> I think it boils down to Xorg crashing when time goes back, albeit I'm not sure which part of Xorg
<lool> Is there a way to resume the install?
<cjwatson> sounds like you're right about Xorg; you should be able to restart the installer by just running ubiquity
<lool> BTW folks the new timezone selection is nice
<evand> thanks.  Just trying to fix the plotting of the timezone points on that.
<davmor2> hey evand when does the new colour scheme go in is that a pre ui freeze job?
<evand> davmor2: it just went in with cjwatson's ubiquity upload.  I'll have to shoot an email to the documentation team.
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/udev.log
<cjwatson> thanks, Scott and I are in the process of figuring out a fix
<davmor2> for some unknown reason though it doesn't lock up when you restart udev or is that the debug bit?
<cjwatson> it's a race condition
<cjwatson> debugging slows one side of the race down and therefore can easily have the result of making it "go away"
<cjwatson> doesn't make the data invalid though; indeed it confirms what we'd seen from another log
<cjwatson> the remove is racing with a change event that runs vol_id on the same device
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay.   So what's happening in laymen's terms then is udev is running vol_id and therefore accessing the partition you're trying to write too so it fails, is that about right-ish?
<davmor2> just trying to understand things better :)
<davmor2> install fails anyway do too compiz :( meh
<cjwatson> that's correct except "accessing the partition you're trying to remove" not write to
<cjwatson> libparted needs to tell the kernel to reread the partition table
<cjwatson> it does this by telling the kernel to remove its internal memory of all the old partitions, and then telling it to add the new ones
<cjwatson> (some of these partitions may of course be identical to ones that were there before)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I attached the logs to bug 334278, but looks like you already know what's happening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334278 in udev "fails to tell kernel to sync partition table" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334278
<cjwatson> well, we think so
<cjwatson> although we've thought that before :)
<lool> persia: I filed a bug for the syslinux main menu on the UNR images: "Check disc for defects" should also be fixed like the usplash shutdown prompt to press enter
<cjwatson> yours is the first confirmation on LVM
<lool> persia: 309396; you're sub-ed
<lool> Err no, that's not the right id
<davmor2> cjwatson:  Ah okay I'm with you now :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you get a fix and can respin before say 2 I can retest it for you :)  However I'm off to oxford at about 3
<persia> lool, 309396 is currently waiting on the SRU process.  The fixed syslinux is in -proposed.
<cjwatson> davmor2: we're still exploring, so I think before 2 is unlikely
<persia> lool, Oh, you mean the text change for USB/SD/CD/DVD/etc. ?
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
<lool> persia: Yes
<lool> Grmpf the wifi here ate my bug report
<persia> lool, I'm not sure it's really the same bug.  Maybe part of 290696, or maybe a new bug.
<lool> ah no
<cjwatson> beware that that text is translated in gfxboot
<lool> persia: 340440
<lool> persia: I think it's the same type of bug, but in a different place
<cjwatson> so common text suitable across the board would be nice; if not, be careful to change translations
<persia> Right.  New bug is probably best.
<cjwatson> err, add translatable messages
<cjwatson> "install media" => "installation media" but that might be getting quite long
<cjwatson> if it fits, that could work
<lool> persia: I also filed #340438, I don't know whether we simply miss stuff in the image or whether it's some bug with my hw TBH
<lool> It's the language prompting appearing briefly, but disappearing immediately
<cjwatson> for the record such bugs should be filed on the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package in Ubuntu
<lool> cjwatson: Aha, thanks
<persia> And that looks suspiciously like a dup of 309396
<lool> persia: So you see the menu with the fix?
<persia> lool, Can you try running any of hardy-proposed, intrepid, or jaunty syslinux on the image pre-dd?
<persia> Yes.
<lool> persia: Let's recheck when the update is installed and the next daily is built
<persia> Well, then you get an incomplete :)
<lool> persia: Hmm sure, Tobin has it, will ask him
<lool> persia: Tobin is running intrepid; it's working fine in intrepid's syslinux you say?  I'll ask him
<StevenK> Just re-syslinux the .img
<persia> No, it needs to be re-syslinux'd.  See the updated description in 309396
<lool> persia: I told him to re-syslinux the USB key or the image
<lool> and to join here
<cjwatson> it should be possible to tell the difference visually between "language menu disappeared mysteriously but gfxboot is still running" and "gfxboot crashed, back to syslinux"
<cjwatson> if you show me a photograph I can tell you which is which straight off
<persia> Indeed.  The easy way is whether the first menu option is truncated.
<persia> (especially for the long string "Ubuntu Netbook Remix".
<persia> cjwatson, Now that it doesn't serve as a reminder anymore, where ought the string truncation when we aren't using gfxboot be fixed?
<persia> Is that in syslinux itself?
<cjwatson> no, debian-installer (build/boot/x86/menu.cfg)
<cjwatson> or possibly stdmenu.cfg or one of the others
<lool> So I also have another bug, Advanced Options menu is empty, but I'm waiting to see it after the syslinux update
<persia> Thanks for the pointer.  I'll take a look about (although given that it's typically masked, I'll not be in a hurry).
<persia> lool, That's also 309396.
<cjwatson> masked?
<cjwatson> oh, gotcha
<persia> Because under normal circumstances we *are* using gfxboot
<lool> persia: aha
<cjwatson> if you're seeing an Advanced Options menu, you are *definitely* encountering 309396
 * persia dupes 340348
<lool> persia: Yes, new syslinux fixes both bugs; thanks
<lool> Ah dupped already
<persia> lool, If you happen to have used the hardy-proposed syslinux, please add a note to 309396.  Otherwise, just remember to run syslinux until that hits the infrastructure.
<lool> cjwatson: Yes exactly, no advanced options anymore after running sysliniux
<lool> persia: No, the intrepid one
<persia> Oh well.  We knew that worked :)
<lool> So I had another bug
<lool> Which is likely fixed as well
<lool> When I press "enter" on this syslinux screen, I wouldn't get any feedback for a while
<lool> I think it's the same bug
<persia> That's related to oddities between keymappings and the base syslinux menu.  I've encountered it sporadically, but nothing I could track down or reliably reproduce on alternate HW/alternate environments.  Given that we typically use gfxboot, it's not usually visible.
<persia> Note that the things you've found *are* bugs, they just aren't supposed to be end-user visible, so aren't considered very important (although 309396 makes them visible today).
<lool> Understood
<lool> So otherwise, I had relatively simple bugs
<lool> The installer part was fine except for screen size issues, an issue with simple passwords, and a focus issue
<persia> Issue with simple passwords?  Which image?
<lool> persia: UNR
<persia> What sort of issue?  There's an intentional change to expect strong passwords, and the UNR image oughtn't have any preseeding that affects password choice.
<lool> persia: So if you enter a too simple password, you get a dialog
<StevenK> Then pick a better password?
<StevenK> That strikes me as a feature
<lool> persia: if you agree you need to change it and go changing it, you get *another* red warning near the password field
<lool> StevenK: I wasn't done explaining the bug
<persia> evand, Is that intentional behaviour?
<lool> It's not because what red warning says is "You entered an empty password, which is not allowed."
<lool> And it was certainly not a blank password
 * StevenK regenerates the UNR daily
 * lool lunch &
<persia> Oh.  I see.  That's because passwd/user-password is set to "" when it's weak, and triggers it that way.
<persia> Not sure how to get back to STATE=6 in a sane way without a blank password, but perhaps there's something that needs tweaking in the UI?  Maybe a new error state?
<persia> Ah.  "# TODO would be better to extend state machine" :)
<persia> lool, ^ Your bug is known, but needs more thought as part of the password-strength implementation.
<cjwatson> err, not known, I hadn't thought about the empty password interaction
<persia> Sorry then.  I thought the TODO was because it could cause issues.
<cjwatson> just inelegant
<cjwatson> it's pretty weird that you get another warning there
<cjwatson> lool: can you file a bug on ubiquity about this?
<persia> Won't it just bounce to STATE=6, and then hig user-setup/password-empty, or should it be catching on the request for passwd/user-password?  (I'm a little unclear how many times d-i components can loop behind ubiquity)
<persia> s/hig/hit/
<cjwatson> but state 6 should then sit and wait for the password to be entered
<cjwatson> actually the problem may be that ubiquity thinks it's finished
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129287/ might do it
<persia> Quite likely, yes.
 * persia tries
<persia> cjwatson, Confirmed that your patch fixes this: the "You entered an empty password ..." text no longer appears with manual addition of the change to /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/components/usersetup.py on an image.
<persia> (and I can reproduce without the change)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: morning dude
<charlie-tca> good morning
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have updated https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/327348 with some new information for you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327348 in kvm "keep losing ability to type in guest" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, will try. vnc is a lot less convenient for my typical use, which is why I don't generally use it
<persia> kirkland, I wonder which is the correct behaviour.  While I also nearly always use SDL, I notice that with vinagre, alt-tab doesn't let one switch easily to other windows on one's local desktop.
<kirkland> cjwatson: understood, and I agree
<kirkland> cjwatson: persia: i don't use vinagre/vnc either
<kirkland> it's an issue that upstream is aware of
<persia> kirkland, Could perhaps SDL clear all currently active pressed keys on focus loss?
<kirkland> it's a fairly complex operation, trying to determine when the guest "should have received" an alt/shift/ctl up event and the focus has already been shifted away
<persia> Is it ever harmful to send an extra alt/shift/ctrl/meta/super up?
<kirkland> persia: cjwatson: as I said in the bug, they are working on heuristics to help determine this
<kirkland> as you might imagine, caps-lock/num-lock/scroll-lock present the same problems
<persia> Most apps don't respond too carefully to key release events.
<persia> Well, similar, but I think it's less intuitive that one needs to press "Alt" to get the release than that one needs to toggle the locks separately.
<kirkland> persia: i'm curious....
<kirkland> persia: you're saying that vinagre does not work well for you, on alt-tab?
<persia> Right.  When I press Alt-Tab with focus on vinagre, it absorbs the key event, and passes to the guest.
<persia> This makes sense, and might even be correct, but it makes it hard to, say, do parallel editing of a file, or similar.
<evand> cjwatson: Can you please review this when you have a moment: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/129337/
<cjwatson> evand: looks plausible if -w /cdrom works as a test
<evand> indeed, it appears to.
<evand> ok, will commit and upload then
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r591 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> casper: If /cdrom is writable, call the diverted update-initramfs and copy
<CIA-3> casper: the resulting kernel and initrd to /cdrom/casper (LP: #292159).
<persia> On the VFAT images, the initrd.gz seems to be in the root directory, rather than in casper.  Is this an image construction bug, or should the logic verify the target file exists before copying?
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r592 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.162
<lool> cjwatson: Yup, I had in mind to file a bug anyway, just got distracted by lunch and other discussions
<lool> 340549
<cjwatson> tjaalton,charlie-tca: I'd hugely appreciate it if you could try the image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/tmp/20090310/ (when it arrives; it seems to be taking its own sweet time)
<cjwatson> tjaalton,charlie-tca: it should rsync well against the current server image. Sorry I can't do amd64 easily
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3086 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Pack the timezone_map in an AspectFrame instead of a regular Gtk Frame.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Plot the time zone cities using a Miller cylindrical map projection with
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  adjustments for the shifted left edge and missing arctic region of the
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  map.
<cjwatson> tjaalton,charlie-tca: this contains an extra udev patch from Scott to make udevadm settle work a bit harder
<evand> ^ That doesn't solve the time zone city placement bug, but the change at least makes the placement more accurate and doesn't worsen as the map grows anymore.
<evand> Suggestions welcome on further refinement.  That bug is definitely doing my head in.
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/tmp/20090310/jaunty-server-i386.iso exists now
<cjwatson> evand: you seem to have added the changelog entries to an existing release rather than creating a new one
<evand> arrr, my mistake
<evand> I'll fix that now
<charlie-tca> I'm downloading the image now.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<cjwatson> 16:00 <cjwatson> slangasek: yes :-( if you care about the details, it's because udevd has inotify watches on devices so that it can update uuids/labels/etc. when they change, so when libparted opens (writably)
<cjwatson>                  a block device and closes it later this causes a change event to be scheduled; udevadm settle doesn't make sure that the inotify queue is flushed so if you happen to call udevadm settle before
<cjwatson>                  udevd gets round to processing the ...
<cjwatson> 16:00 <cjwatson> ... inotify then it won't necessarily wait for udev to be finished, so change events race with rereading the partition table
<cjwatson> 16:00 <cjwatson> if you call udevadm settle once udevd has processed the inotify queue and scheduled a change event, it all works fine because *that*'s something that udevadm settle will wait for
<cjwatson> 16:01 <cjwatson> Scott has a patch for this which I'm testing
<cjwatson> 16:01 <slangasek> you are in a maze of twisty races
<cjwatson> 16:03 <cjwatson> some of which, but not all, may sometimes appear to be alike
<cjwatson> (from #ubuntu-release)
<cjwatson> what I am now hoping is that this is in fact the race you were encountering
<charlie-tca> I see. Thanks for that info
<cjwatson> it's entirely possible that we spent the day fixing yet another race
<cjwatson> that isn't actually the one you're hitting :-/
<cjwatson> but hopefully that isn't the case
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3087 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Whoops. Create a new version for the changelog entry.
<charlie-tca> I hope you are right.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3088 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Stop the user-setup component from believing it's done after the user
<CIA-3> ubiquity: selects "go back" at a weak password dialog (LP: #340549).
<cjwatson> evand: I'm sure that timezone map change must have closed some bugs :-)
<evand> cjwatson: It's not accurate enough yet (London is sitting in the English channel), so I'm hesitant to close any bugs. :/
<evand> It's just technically accurate for the projection and adjustments for the map position and missing arctic section, unless I'm missing something.
<evand> I'll have to further refine it without making some points accurate and others wildly inaccurate somehow.
<FireRabbit> evand: glad i was able to help, thanks for finishing it.
<evand> sure thing :)
<FireRabbit> evand: quick question, i see you removed the storage.removable check, does that mean any usb hard drive will show up?
<evand> Possibly.  But it's the only way to get full SD card support as built in readers apparently show up with storage.removable = False
<evand> Actually, we could just say if bus == usb and storage.removable
<FireRabbit> i was thinking it might actually be useful, but perhaps not a good thing to enable by default without a big warning
<evand> my concern has always been that people accidentally use it on the wrong drive, but I guess enough people would want to install to external USB drives and we provide enough information to the user to discern between drives that it's probably ok as-is.
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: same error on partitioning
<cjwatson> ARGH
<charlie-tca> device or resource busy
<cjwatson> oh, hang on
<charlie-tca> I did add the logs from another install to the bug, including the udev log
<cjwatson> I bet you didn't have the settle before commit, since that was something I asked you to apply by hand
<charlie-tca> aw, crap
<charlie-tca> I just ran the cd
<cjwatson> this time round, could you edit /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted before the partitioner starts and put 'update-dev --settle' right above 'open_dialog COMMIT'?
<cjwatson> not your fault, I should have remembered to say that
<cjwatson> tjaalton: ^- same goes for you if you're testing this
<charlie-tca> Well, sure. I will have to set it up and do it again.
<cjwatson> my apologies
<charlie-tca> no problem, I probably just made a mistake, myself
<FireRabbit> evand: oh was wondering, will this be in Jaunty or is it too late for that?
<evand> FireRabbit: I'll speak with the release manager about it and see what he says
<FireRabbit> okay
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: any luck?
<charlie-tca> Just adding the commit line
<charlie-tca> error again
<charlie-tca> added 'update-dev --settle' to /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted ; no luck
<cjwatson> is it *exactly* the same error?
<charlie-tca> Let me look at the logs
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I think what I'll need is a repetition with the same hack, plus a log after killing and restarting udevd in the previously prescribed manner
<charlie-tca> Apparently not, hitting ignore let it keep going, and it only gave the error on the extended partition, sdc2
<charlie-tca> It never gave any error for sdc1 or sdc5 or sdc6
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3089 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py ubiquity/tz.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Account for daylight savings when highlighting a region in the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: timezone_map (LP: #335355).
<charlie-tca> okay, I'll do it again, and get the udevd log with the rest
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: sure, I'm not surprised that it only affects one partition
<cjwatson> once this error occurs we have lost
<charlie-tca> It was giving the errors on all the partitions. Is that progress?
<cjwatson> no, it's luck ;-)
<cjwatson> you can't compare two instances of a race condition and say that one has improved because it was a little less serious
<cjwatson> of course it's possible that this means there are two races and we fixed one of them
<charlie-tca> okay, I'll just get it set and run it all again
<cjwatson> this is going to be a long night, I can tell :-/
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, I'll try it out tomorrow
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: any luck?
<charlie-tca> Got the warning, and it is continuing. Can I interupt the install to get the logs?
<cjwatson> just switch to tty2 and copy stuff out
<cjwatson> there's no need to wait for it to complete
<charlie-tca> It went right to "Installing the base system" after the warning
<cjwatson> actually it's really easier if you just stop at the warning and copy the logs out right then, rather than continuing
<cjwatson> continuing doesn't tell us anything new
<cjwatson> and it makes the logs bigger and noisier :)
<charlie-tca> Trying to scp now
<charlie-tca> attaching to the bug
<charlie-tca> bug 340188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340188 in debian-installer "Jaunty alternate ISO fails to partition using Guided / use entire disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340188
 * cjwatson adds a section on partition table problems to Installer/FAQ
<charlie-tca> last three attachments
<cjwatson> thanks
<charlie-tca> Sorry it takes so long.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: can you confirm exactly when you restarted udev?
<charlie-tca> Partition disk screen came up, kill udevd, then select guided partitions
<charlie-tca> It is the very first partition screen
<cjwatson> ok
 * cjwatson tries to figure out why there's only one 'remove' event showing up
<cjwatson> oh, of course it wouldn't if the remove *failed*
<charlie-tca> Did I screw up again?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge ;-)
<charlie-tca> I keep trying to get it right.
<cjwatson> I have a theory
<cjwatson> (it could be bunnies)
 * cjwatson moves to #ubuntu-devel for a wider audience
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Any luck on the GTK installer front? Has directfb been fixed up?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge. Somebody was working on it in Debian
<cjwatson> it is not a priority for me this cycle
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Ok. I'll hope for next cycle. :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1059 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-9 kernels.
<btm> What generates the initial /target/etc/passwd before user-setup runs?
<cjwatson> base-passwd
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1060 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move ports architectures to 2.6.28-4 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1061 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu24
<btm> is there a way to pass a udeb into a network install without putting it in the repository (it's mirrored)?
<cjwatson> btm: you can fetch it at run-time and install it with udpkg -i, e.g. from a preseed/early_command hook
<cjwatson> that might be a viable approach
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-11
<btm> works good.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3090 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add ubiquity/keep-installed question which can be preseeded with a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: space-separated list of packages to keep installed even if they aren't
<CIA-3> ubiquity: in the desktop manifest and aren't in the list of language packs to keep
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #290400).
<btm> cjwatson: So I don't know what's setting root's password to ! in /target/etc/shadow, but it's making user-setup's root_password always return saying that the password is already set. so root-password-crypted doesn't get used.
<btm> cjwatson: afaict, user-setup's root_password() would have always considered '!' as being set, even before LP:307443
<cjwatson> btm: yes, I'm not sure about that, but I can't look at it now as I'm about to go to bed. Could you please file a bug?
<btm> cjwatson: Yeah.
<CIA-3> wubi: ago * r90 trunk/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed typo (LP: #340400)
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed CD eject issue due to wrong path (LP: #339907)
<CIA-3> wubi: * Made btdownloader progress strings consistent with the ones used in the standard downloader
<xivulon> cjwatson, since steve accepted the new wubi, shall I close 300769, or shall I live it open because of 8.04/8.10 implications?
<shtylman> cjwatson: committed fixes for the two bugs, requested merge
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you get the races issue resolved in the end?
<tjaalton> well, it seems to have helped my case
<tjaalton> although the lvm install still fails since it claims that the vg name is already in use
<tjaalton> but the partitioning goes through
<cjwatson> could people try the current server CD rather than the hacked-up one I posted?
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, I wonder if one built
<tjaalton> I used the latest netboot image
<btm> cjwatson: the passwd/root-password-crypted problems I mentioned yesterday are caused by the LP:296841 changes to passwd, see LP:340841
<cjwatson> netboot should be current
<tjaalton> yep
<cjwatson> LVM VG name stuff sounds like an entirely different bug
<cjwatson> so that's a relief of sorts
<tjaalton> probably the same as when trying to install regular on top of lvm, since it can't remove the vg's
<cjwatson> so we appear to have current CDs that contain all our fix attempts
<cjwatson> davmor2: ^- please do give them a try if you can, with any luck ...
<cjwatson> this is my nightmare bug
<tjaalton> introduced by the udev inotify change?-)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> shtylman: I'm struggling to see what the 'import sys' at the end of Timezone.py does
<davmor2> cjwatson: netboot seems to be okay
<cjwatson> shtylman: you seem to have reverted my fix for bug 337181 - any particular reason?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337181 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in on_advanced_button_clicked()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337181
 * cjwatson does the merge review in LP instead
<cjwatson> btm: I can't see how bug 296841 could have affected this; it should only have affected systems installed by vm-builder that literally had '!' as a valid password
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296841 in vm-builder "root account has ! as default password" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296841
<cjwatson> oh, heh, you mentioned why
<btm> cjwatson: because it checks dpkg --compare-version using 'lt'... yeah.
<cjwatson> but even so, shouldn't the unix_chkpwd check also happen?
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ sudo head -n1 /etc/shadow
<cjwatson> root:!:13767:0:99999:7:::
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ printf '!\0' | sudo unix_chkpwd root nullok; echo $?
<cjwatson> 7
<btm> cjwatson: I didn't look at that program, I'm unfamiliar with it, but I did change lt to lt-nl, purge base-passwd + passwd, rm /etc/passwd /etc/shadow, then reinstall those packages and the shadow file didn't come out with :!:
<cjwatson> mm, I'm not quite sure that's a sound test TBH
<cjwatson> but the lt-nl change is correct anyway
<btm> cjwatson: s/root:!:/root::/ and unix_chkpwd returns 0
<cjwatson> btm: I'm going to reopen the d-i task (and put it on user-setup) as my system doesn't have a root password set and yet the root_password function returns 0 for me
<cjwatson> ok, so in that case we should also look into the unix_chkpwd bit of that code
<btm> cjwatson: root_password() will return 0 if password is ! because it only checks for *
<cjwatson> yes, I'm quite aware of that :-)
<btm> cjwatson: the root password in shadow used to be empty before user-setup before 296841, which inadvertantly sets it to !
<btm> cjwatson: word.
<cjwatson> my system was not affected by the change in bug 296841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296841 in vm-builder "root account has ! as default password" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296841
<btm> I mean, user-setup probably should check for !
<cjwatson> at least I would not have expected it to be thus; and ! is a perfectly reasonable way to say "no password" anyway
<cjwatson> yes, that's what I meant by reopening that bug task
<btm> agreed.
<cjwatson> so now I have to work out why unix_chkpwd is behaving that way
<btm> there's talk in 296841 that references s/nullok/nonull/. if shadow => 'root::' and you run 'printf '!\0' | unix_chkpwd root nonull' it yields 7. (I just tested that)
<davmor2> cjwatson: new one on me kerneloops-ui
<cjwatson> btm: ok; but then, reading that bug makes me wonder why base-passwd sets up root:: rather than root:*: to begin with
<cjwatson> perhaps this is a subtle base-passwd bug
<cjwatson> davmor2: hmm?
<davmor2> cjwatson: only after install on 64bit netboot
<btm> cjwatson: passwd.master in base-passwd has 'root::' so when passwd runs pwconv in postinst it doesn't get 'root:*:' in shadow but rather 'root::' in shadow.
<davmor2> cjwatson: just doing an lvm netboot now seems fine again
<btm> cjwatson: attached another patch to bug 340841, for user-setup. root-password-crypted works for me now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340841 in user-setup "passwd/root-password-crypted not being honored" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340841
<cjwatson> btm: right, but I'm the base-passwd maintainer and I'm wondering if base-passwd ought to be changed here too
<btm> cjwatson: haha. fix it all!
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, kerneloops at least is somebody else's problem. I am so relieved that the partitioning race has gone away for you!
<davmor2> seems to of :)
<cjwatson> btm: it's all one operating system, there's no point working around bits of it in other bits if we don't have to :)
<cjwatson> btm: I'll apply at least the patches so far after alpha-6 is out, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson:  going for an encrypted lvm over over lvm and something doesn't seem to be right anymore :(  I got a blue screen with a grey bar at the bottom and disc activity
<davmor2> no disc activity even
<cjwatson> logs?
<davmor2> working on it
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/new/partman http://www.davmor2.co.uk/new/syslog
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm just wondering the uk.archive is up to date isn't it.  I just got the races issue again doing a whole drive over an lvm
<cjwatson> "the races issue"> please don't assume there's just one
<cjwatson> will need you to go through the full logs rigmarole including killing udevd and restarting it with extra debugging ...
<cjwatson> this encrypted LVM thing looks different although I'll have to analyse it. The logs are not as informative as they might be
<davmor2> cjwatson: the races one do you want the syslogs as they are or will you just want the udev-debug log?
<cjwatson> udev debug + syslog + partman
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want the syslog and partman before I reboot or just the ones that go with the udev?
<cjwatson> let's extract the logs before you reboot just in case it doesn't come up next time ...
<cjwatson> but I don't want them on IRC, I want them attached to a bug
<cjwatson> (a new one)
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
<cjwatson> I can't keep track of all the stuff going on on IRC at the moment
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 341046 should I sub keybuk to it too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341046 in debian-installer "Jaunty: Netboot install possible race condition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341046
<cjwatson> won't hurt
<cjwatson> davmor2: would it be fair to say that the incidence rate seems to have dropped, at least?
<davmor2> cjwatson: only affecting lvm now rather than any install
<cjwatson> Mar 11 11:08:02 partman-lvm:   WARNING: Wiping physical volume label from /dev/sda1 of volume group "hb1"
<cjwatson> Mar 11 11:08:02 partman-lvm:   Can't open /dev/sda1 exclusively - not removing. Mounted filesystem?
<davmor2> and only overwritting lvm at that
<cjwatson> oh and complaints before that about open logical volumes
<cjwatson> ok, so this may be a relatively well-understood problem and we just need some more synchronisation points
<cjwatson> which would be a relief of sorts
<davmor2> cjwatson: so not races at all then Yay :)
<cjwatson> well, it is still a race
<cjwatson> just a different one
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you still need the udev-debug or can I just reboot and try to install again?
<cjwatson> I think it may be difficult to construct now without setting the whole thing up again
<cjwatson> so let's leave it for the time being
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> cjwatson: Now do you want a bug writing up for the first issue too? If so under what?  And is there anything else you want me to do with that system?
<cjwatson> that one shows:
<cjwatson> Mar 11 10:51:19 partman-lvm:   2 logical volume(s) in volume group "esey1" now active
<cjwatson> Mar 11 10:51:36 partman-lvm:   Can't remove open logical volume "root"
<cjwatson> so I think I am vaguely inclined to say that it may be the same problem
<cjwatson> MAY :-)
<cjwatson> let's not have a bug for that for now; it's a pretty edge case anyway so I'm comfortable with just seeing if it recurs after we fix the other one
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want me to add the syslog and partman from that issue to the bug too or just leave it for now?
<cjwatson> just leave it, I think
<cjwatson> but thanks
<davmor2> np's
 * cjwatson attempts to decipher the common thread "Can't remove open logical volume"
<cjwatson> open by what, I ask
<davmor2> udev
<cjwatson> well, it's a possibility ...
<cjwatson> maybe an update-dev --settle before the lvremove will be sufficient
<davmor2> this will be an after alpha 6 thing though right :)
<cjwatson> not sure yet
<cjwatson> might respin server only
<davmor2> I don't mind that I don't test it ;)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> for server LVM is the default now so it's a bit more important
<davmor2> true :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've had the dd 0 the mbr in order to carry on.  But at least that has worked this time :)
<cjwatson> I have a candidate patch but would like to reproduce the problem myself first
<cjwatson> not that that has worked very well so far ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you get the oem issue resolved?
<cjwatson> davmor2: the one from the alpha-5 release notes?
<davmor2> Yes
<cjwatson> yes, should be; that was just a case of "we fixed it in bzr but forgot to upload"
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool test that after wubi and m-a then :)
<davmor2> evand: Yay autorun works :)
<evand> ja
<davmor2> evand: can you try something with wubi for me please.  Start an install let it auto detect the username from windows but then change it to something else and carry on with the install.  Then take a look at fusa's user name
<evand> davmor2: Wubi isn't working yet on Windows 7, so unfortunately I cannot.
<evand> davmor2: what's happening?
<davmor2> evand: on mine fusa has the original username even though the login is the one I choose.
<evand> hrm, if you can verify it, please file a bug and attach your wubi log
<davmor2> evand: I'm about to do a vista wubi so if it is the same I will :)
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> evand: maps nicer now :)
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> it doesn't make you eyes bleed anymore :)
<cjwatson> shtylman_: we're getting KDE frontend crash reports on the bFrame.remove_widget() calls in set_autopartition_choices. Shouldn't that be before_frame.layout().removeWidget(before_bar) etc. to match the addWidget calls?
<shtylman_> cjwatson: will look at that (also...the revert of your fix is not intentional...maybe a bad merge...?
<shtylman_> cjwatson: just removing from layout isn't enough...it still stays the child of its parent
<shtylman_> it also has to be removed from the widget...can I get a use scenario for when that happens?
<cjwatson> ah, ok. bFrame is just a QWidget though, and it doesn't have a removeWidget method
<shtylman_> cjwatson: what seems weird to me is that its on remove_widget() ... thats not a standard qt method...nor do I recal putting that in
<cjwatson> I did bzr annotate, it's your code :)
<cjwatson> I meant removeWidget rather than remove_widget
<cjwatson> I'm trying to untangle a situation where this could happen now
<cjwatson> why does the GTK frontend use '(%s)' % k.strip('=dev=') but the KDE frontend uses "%s" % d.strip('=dev=')?
<cjwatson> (ignore the k/d difference)
<shtylman_> cjwatson: removeWidget is indeed not a valid method...so now I am curious why that hasn't failed for me in the past...or why I wrote it...
<cjwatson> shtylman_: maybe just try it when there's a reasonably large partition with a reasonably large amount of free space on it, and the disk is entirely tiled with partitions, so that the resize choice appears
<cjwatson> removeWidget is a valid enough method, but only on a layout, not on a widget
<cjwatson> hence my question earlier
<shtylman_> cjwatson: ok, I will....and the '(%s)' had a reason...I just need to recall it...I think it had to do with the device not always being in ()...
<cjwatson> this code all postdates the last time I dealt with partitioning in ubiquity, so I'm horribly confused
<cjwatson> evand would have a better idea
<shtylman_> heh
<davmor2> evand: Wubi is dying on vista it doesn't have permission to write the log
<cjwatson> I'm not sure why GTK and KDE would be different here though
<evand> davmor2: please file a bug :)
<evand> hrm
<shtylman_> cjwatson: I will look at the remove widget thing right now..and the sys line will be removed from timezone...it was for testing. Also, I do not get a crash for that bug you mentioned #337181
<cjwatson> you might only get it if you use the advanced dialog
<davmor2> will do as soon as I get back :)
<cjwatson> but isn't the code clearly wrong? the method used is not documented for QComboBox
<shtylman_> cjwatson: yea...I did testing and fixes with that yesterday and it never came up...do you have to click ok maybe?
<shtylman_> cjwatson: yea..it is...that what confuses me...
<cjwatson> you may well have to, yes
<shtylman_> cjwatson: and I know I have made it right in the past :/
<cjwatson> sometimes I wish python were more rigidly-typed
<shtylman_> oh...I know that feeling...I at least wish there was a 'faux compile check' I could do
<shtylman_> for at least methods or something...
<shtylman_> cjwatson: fixed the 337181 bug problem...(gonna check out the remove thing now)
<shtylman_> cjwatson: (unrelated to ubiquity) do you get depricated python warnings when running bzr?
<shtylman_> and also...I committed all my changes
<shtylman_> once I push, do I need to ask for a remerge?
<cjwatson> I think you need to poke the merge request somehow, yes, though I forget how
<cjwatson> I don't get python warnings, but I haven't upgraded in a little while so that probably doesn't mean much
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1212 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/lvm-base.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: swapoff and umount may write to the device and thereby trigger udev
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: change events, so wait for udev to settle before calling lvremove
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: (LP: #341046).
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1213 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 65ubuntu2
<cjwatson> davmor2: ^- I *think* that will fix your problem and I even found a reason why it breaks ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay :)
<davmor2> are you re-spining or not?
<cjwatson> server only, I think
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> evand: Mis-read the error so I'll upload the log as well
<davmor2> evand: bug 341181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341181 in wubi "Jaunty: Python wubi doesn't have permission to write in vista" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341181
<evand> davmor2: ah, looks like it's a duplicate of one I filed the other day: bug 340400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340400 in wubi "Wubi crashes on installation in Windows 7" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340400
<davmor2> evand: :( so no vista or win7 then :(
<evand> davmor2: not for the moment
<davmor2> evand: do you want to dupe it or leave it as individual bugs as it is for different windows versions?
<evand> I've already duped it and adjusted the parent bug accordingly
<davmor2> cool :)
<shtylman_> evand: miller projection?
<shtylman_> I looked around and I think its mercator
<shtylman_> did you actually find where it said miller?
<shtylman_> or are they the same?
<evand> miller, they're different
<shtylman_> isn't it the same timezone map as before...just different colors?
<evand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_cylindrical_projection
<evand> updated artwork, but yes, the same base map
<shtylman_> ?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Timezones2008.png ??
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: Partitioner screen text layout is way off here :( http://www.davmor2.co.uk/part.png
<evand> shtylman_: yes.  It's generated from the PDF version, as found on the CIA's website.
<shtylman_> evand: that is a mercator projection... according to the caption...
<shtylman_> :)
<evand> shtylman_: Where do you see that?  I'm looking at the bottom left that says it's a Miller cylindrical projection
<shtylman_> evand: haha...well thats great... the descption on the wiki page says mercator...and the map says miller
<shtylman_> haha
<evand> miller is a modified mercator projection :)
<evand> davmor2: interesting, that should be in a scrolledwindow.
 * evand digs
<cjwatson> shouldn't the "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)" bit wrap? seems better than horizontal scrolling
<superm1> shouldn't the longhorn bit really be dropped at this point in the first place since it's a launched product?
<cjwatson> probably. partially orthogonal to the question though
<evand> sure
<kirkland> superm1: i thought i had fixed kvm's dkms-ification, but bug #341159 just got reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341159 in kvm "package kvm-source 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341159
<kirkland> superm1: could you take a look and see if you can tell what we're doing wrong?
<superm1> kirkland, huh? intrepid->hardy upgrade?
<kirkland> superm1: i assumed that was a mistake by mvo
<superm1> kirkland, so perhaps the kernel headers weren't installed for the current running kernel
<kirkland> superm1: i'm sure he means intrepid -> jaunty
<superm1> take a look at that make.log in /var/lib/dkms/kvm/84/build if possible
<superm1> remember during a dist upgrade it's trying to use the headers for the current running kernel to build not the new kernel that got installed with the dist upgrade
<kirkland> okay
<superm1> kirkland, otherwise i think your postinst looks correct.
<kirkland> superm1: okay
<kirkland> superm1: it also might be an i386 problem
<kirkland> superm1: i've only tested this on amd64
<kirkland> superm1: i'm installing i386 in a vm now
<superm1> kirkland, ah
<superm1> kirkland, so maybe what you'll want to do is check that the headers are installed at the time of the postinst, and if they're not, dont run the build, just let the autobuilder service handle it upon boot
<kirkland> superm1: hmm, really?
<superm1> kirkland, well depending on what the root cause is here;  if it's because the headers from intrepid's kernel aren't there, you dont have many other options
<kirkland> superm1: yeah
<superm1> ask the poster to add that log though for assistance in debugging further if possible though
<cjwatson> vista/longhorn> fix committed upstream
<cjwatson> (os-prober, to just call it vista)
<davmor2> evand: is the map different on oem user setup deliberately ?
<evand> davmor2: no, it's fixed in oem-config bzr though
<shtylman_> cjwatson: put in another review
<shtylman_> evand: better city placement code if you are interested (using the miller projection and playing with the numbers a bit) ... ( I really hate cities being out of place :) )
<cr3> I just noticed an Ignore/Cancel prompt during partitioning, is there a way to preseed that?
<davmor2> cr3: that is because of a races issue were you over writing lvm?
<cr3> davmor2: it is possible that the machine was running an lvm test before
<davmor2> cr3: should be fixed on some cds but not ubuntu.
<cr3> davmor2: but I have a few preseeds to automate lvm overwriting: d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true; d-i parman-md/device_remove_md boolean true; d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<cr3> davmor2: ok, if this is a problem pending to be fixed, all good
<davmor2> cr3: with the races issue gone so will the ignore/cancel
<cr3> sweet
<davmor2> cr3: should work on server if you have a preseed for that and the lastest iso's
<cr3> davmor2: I'll probably get around to testing that tomorrow for alpha 6
<davmor2> cr3: well that should be fixed so it should just work :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: do you know off hand what the login password length limit is in adduser/passwd?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm getting:
<kirkland> Enter new UNIX password:
<kirkland> Retype new UNIX password:
<kirkland> passwd: Permission denied
<kirkland> passwd: password unchanged
<kirkland> in adduser when using a long (~128 chars) login passphrase
<kirkland> this is in trying to reproduce a bug reported against ecryptfs-utils
<davmor2> cjwatson: just to let you know 20% lvm worked a charm.  I used rescue mode test to dd the partition to carry on :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: not offhand, sorry
<cjwatson> davmor2: yay
<kirkland> cjwatson: no worries, i was about to look at the code and got pull of into a different shitstorm
<xivulon> davmor2, evna hi
<xivulon> evand
<davmor2> xivulon: heelo
<davmor2> hello even
<xivulon> hi, how are things going with the testing?
<davmor2> wubi went okish
<xivulon> I have seen the permission issue in Vista, will have a look on how to escalate privileges
<xivulon> did you test rev 90?
<xivulon> should have close a couple of previous issues
<xivulon> closed
<xivulon> is there anything else I should be aware of?
<davmor2> xivulon: yes cd still doesn't eject and evand fixed the autorun issue which I know technically isn't to do with wubi but it meant you got no umenu
<xivulon> The laptop with windows is dead (power connector needs to be replaced), so I have to create a new testing rig before I can play with that
<xivulon> for the rest did it work? a quick workaround for the vista permissions is to use run-as and execute  wubi as admin
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll try that on kubuntu tomorrow and see :)
<xivulon> davmor2 thanks a lot
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-12
<tjaalton> cjwatson: success :) lvm->regular->lvm installation goes fine now
<davmor2> tjaalton: is that on server
<tjaalton> davmor2: netboot, but yes
<davmor2> cool the fix went through Yay
<tjaalton> new partman-lvm
<tjaalton> now I can test lvm on top of multipath..
<davmor2> should be in Ubuntu today as well after the re-bloody-spin :(
<davmor2> tjaalton: can you do an lvm encrypted over the top of an existing lvm install?
<tjaalton> davmor2: haven't tried, and not exactly useful here
<davmor2> tjaalton: Np's just thought I'd ask I'll try 1 later after I've reblitzed Ubuntu
<ago_> evand for vista permissions, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/340400/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340400 in wubi "Wubi crashes on installation in Windows Vista/7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<evand> ok, will give that a shot
<ago_> not sure if there is time to have that and my r90 patch in the alpha
<ago_> would be nice (if it works)
<evand> very doubtful, the alpha release is today
<evand> and I don't think it's the kind of thing they'd respin CDs for in the 11th hour
<ago_> just in case there is a respin for some other reason...
<ago_> by the way we would need a torrent set up at some stage to test bt
<davmor2> evand: Is there like a wubi dev section so I can get signed up to all the wubi bugs so I can test against them for confirmations?
<evand> dev section?
<davmor2> evand: Well so you get auto subscribed to bugs :)  Normally happens to people who are devs for that package :)
<davmor2> like the installer team so if you report a bug again ubiqu or d-i
<ago_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+subscribe
<evand> https://edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+subscribe
<evand> heh
<davmor2> cool thanks :)
<ago_> davmor2, it would be interesting to see if we still have issues with 207137
<davmor2> bug 207137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207137 in wubi "Wubi fails to install from my cd-rw but does from my dvd-rw" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207137
<ago_> I would expect so because the low level calls should be similar, but I cannot be sure since I am using high level python file I/O
<davmor2> ago_: I'll burn a cd now and find out
<ago_> thx
<ago_> have to go now, post a bug if you find anything new
<davmor2> need to re-check wubi anyway :)
<davmor2> ago_: I think I noticed which I'll check again in a second is if you change the username from the windows one you login with the new one but the old one is displayed in fusa
<davmor2> I'll confirm it first with this install now which seems to be working :)
<davmor2> from cd
<davmor2> Ah no failed
<ago_> :(
<davmor2> ago_: on a plus side I've been able to upload the log :)
<ago_> by the way davmor2 for 339907 I do not think you  tested the new code as we evan r90 diverge from my r90
<ago_> evand do you think you can look into m-a and wubi?
<ago_> #234974
<davmor2> ago_: Don't mention m-a ;)
<davmor2> shhh
<evand> I'll try to find time for it, but there are some higher profile bugs on the horizon
<davmor2> bug 339907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339907 in wubi "Jaunty: Cd eject no longer occurs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339907
<davmor2> ago_: Fair enough :)
<ago_> davmor2, your log in the CD is due to a different issue, fixed in my r90
<ago_> evand can you please merge my r90 patches + https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/340400/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340400 in wubi "Wubi crashes on installation in Windows Vista/7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ago_> and create a build for davmor2?
<evand> ago_: that's what I'm working on right now :)
<ago_> thx
<ago_> have really to go now, have a good day
<evand> davmor2:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/wubi.exe
<davmor2> evand: I'll have a look after u-m was screwed yesterday so I need to re-test all of ubuntu
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r91 wubi.trunk/ (debian/changelog po/wubi.pot): Fixed a typo in the translation template.
<davmor2> evand: is there a plan to add the password strength meter to wubi?
<evand> davmor2: hrm, sounds like a good idea to me for Karmic.  Please file a wishlist bug.
<davmor2> evand: I can't set that I'll do a bug though :)
<evand> sure, just point me in the direction and I'll mark it as such
<davmor2> bug 341616 hope that makes sense
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341616 in wubi "Wishlist Bug: Add password strength dialog to Wubi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341616
<evand> updated
<davmor2> evand: also oem end user doesn't include it but oem user does which seems a bit backwards
<evand> Can you rephrase that question, I don't follow.  Both ubiquity and oem-config support the weak password warning.
<davmor2> evand: Right so oem user installing via ubiquity has the password strength.  Oem enduser I typed in a 7 letter password and it went through I can recheck with oem on alternate after for you.
<evand> cjwatson_: any objection to me starting to move conversations regarding Wubi from private mails between myself and Ago to ubuntu-installer@?  My thought is that it would take Wubi development out of the dark and possibly encourage some more people to contribute.  Of course I'm happy to leave things as is if you think it's unnecessary noise on the list.
<evand> davmor2: So to clarify, you typed a seven letter password on the user setup page in oem-config and it let you straight through?
<davmor2> yes
<evand> If you can confirm it, please file a bug.
<davmor2> np's
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson_> davmor2: lvm> relief!
<cjwatson> evand: no objections at all, makes sense
<evand> wonderful
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll test an lvm over lvm in a bit :)
<cjwatson> aha, and my dvd jigdo finished overnight
<davmor2> evand: Doing alt oem now
<evand> ok
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r92 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/pylauncher/pylauncher.exe.manifest): Require adminstrator privileges (LP: #340400). Thanks Agostino Russo!
<davmor2> evand: I curios to hear your thoughts on win7
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r93 trunk/src/wubi/frontends/win32/uninstallation_finish_page.py: Whoops, change the translation in the correct place.
<evand> davmor2: it's much cleaner than Windows Vista, and seems to be faster.
<davmor2> evand: Good news I must just not of been awake this morning when I did the oem test.  £ cups of coffee latter I can see the password strength indicator :)
<evand> great
<davmor2> I must of just click on okay without thinking :)
<davmor2> cjwatson_: running next lvm now cross your fingers :)
<davmor2> cjwatson_: It's not died on removal this time so just addingto go
<davmor2> cjwatson_: \o/ Yay it worked :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<cjwatson_> woohoo
<tjaalton> lvm on multipath doesn't seem to work, but it's not that important right now :)
<davmor2> evand: Is there a utc added to the ubiquity install now?  If not can there be?
<evand> davmor2: it's too late for Jaunty, we can discuss it for Karmic though
<davmor2> cool :)
<cjwatson> isn't the option available in the advanced dialog?
<cjwatson> if what you mean is "the ability to install a system and keep the hardware clock in UTC rather than local time"
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose you might mean "install a system with the system clock in UTC"
<davmor2> cjwatson: It was something that cgregan asked about.   He has loads of meetings world wide and in the end resorted to finding an african city that didn't have summer time
<cjwatson> ah
<davmor2> cjwatson: you can't add UTC to panel clock either so it's kind of a double fault I feel :)
<evand> shtylman: the kde_ui.py code in your branch is broken.  It tries to add elements to the bar before it exists and even after fixing that, doesn't create bars for the manual partitioning and resize options.
<Scix> Why won't applications in the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta package install when using preseeding? d-i pkgsel/include string ubuntu-restriced-extras.
<evand> because that package is not in main
<davmor2> Scix: Most of the packages are universe and mulitverse not main and restricted
<davmor2> beat me to it
<Scix> But when i manually ads the packages to this list, they are installed?
<Scix> i tell mirror/udeb/components to use main, multiverse, restriced and universe
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3091 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Properly set the percent of each partition in the segmented_bar on the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: advanced page (LP: #334826).
<cjwatson> Scix: mirror/udeb/components is irrelevant because ubuntu-restricted-extras is not a udeb. In any case you shouldn't have to do that
<cjwatson> Scix: what version of Ubuntu are you installing? I thought we fixed this problem in hardy
<Scix> im installing intrepid
<cjwatson> Scix: I'd like to see logs; the final sources.list is moved into place before processing pkgsel/include so this ought to work
<Scix> cjwatson: i have a test installation running now. you can have the log when it's done
<Scix> cjwatson, you can see the syslog from the installation at http://dev.sovetid.com/syslog
<Scix> but i have another more serious problem. How can i enable restricted driver modules by script? I installed linux-restriced-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx, but the driver did non get activated
<Scix> this is crusal, sense i have 200 computers that this has to be done automatically
<cjwatson> you'd have to ask pitti that
<cjwatson> I think there is some way but I don't know the details
<Scix> cjwatson, pitti?
<cjwatson> yes, the developer of the "Hardware Drivers" application
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3092 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Expand dependencies of packages we know we want to keep (language packs,
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  etc.) before calculating which packages to blacklist from file copying
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  or to remove. This is more correct in the presence of Recommends of
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  language packs, and furthermore saves considerable time when
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  blacklisting. My test results for various language pack sets:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - en: 4:00 -> 3:30
<evand> very nice
<cjwatson> evand: CIA cut off the changelog message, but the last timing is the impressive one :)
<cjwatson> if you keep all language packs installed, generate_blacklist's time goes from 14+ minutes to 10 seconds
<evand> wow
<evand> awesome
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3093 ubiquity/debian/changelog: test results for last commit were on a DVD
<mdz> can you tell me about bug 334341?  apparently it's been wreaking some havoc with hardware compatibility testing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334341 in ubiquity "Ubiquity: device or resource busy error message" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334341
<mdz> at least, that's the bug# that I was given.  it's filed against ubiquity, though the compat testing uses d-i
<davmor2> evand: the map on dvd is well out, has it not received on of the updates?
<cjwatson> mdz: should be resolved now
<cjwatson> mdz: unless you have reports of it happening on today's images
<cjwatson> mdz: (it's one of many reports, which is why the status is not up to date)
<evand> davmor2: no, I haven't released that version of ubiquity yet as we're in freeze for the alpha.
<cjwatson> mdz: it was due to race conditions between udev and the partitioner, exacerbated by the recent addition of inotify watches on devices in udevd generating change events
<cjwatson> mdz: earlier this week, Scott took time out from other work at my request to fix udevadm settle to wait for all inotify activity to complete
<davmor2> evand: Okay.  It's just on cd london was somewhere near england but on dvd it's about a 2 minute walk from Barcelona :)
<cjwatson> mdz: and I added a bunch more locking to the partitioner; testers have reported that this has cleared up the observable problems for them
<mdz> cjwatson: thanks
<mdz> cjwatson: can you give me the master bug number?
<cjwatson> mdz: Charlie is right, though; Ronald should file a new bug with his logs if it's reproducible with today's images, rather than tagging along to bug 334341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334341 in ubiquity "Ubiquity: device or resource busy error message" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334341
<cjwatson> mdz: I'd rather not, because there have been multiple instances of this which have in fact been different underlying problems
<cjwatson> I don't want people duplicating them all together and then having to disentangle them later
<mdz> cjwatson: I'm not aware of any problem with the current images.  there has been a bug which has devastated our ability to do hardware testing, and I'm trying to establish which one it is and whether it is in fact fixed
<cjwatson> mdz: the most recent instance was bug 341046, but I'd prefer that bugs not be duplicated against that without detailed investigation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341046 in partman-lvm "Jaunty: Netboot install possible race condition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341046
<mdz> I guess we'll find out with alpha 6 if it's gone
<cjwatson> mdz: it wasn't just LVM, though, and the udev problem was fixed without a bug number in the changelog; cf. udev 139-2
<cjwatson> the previous incident that affected alpha-5 was bug 334278, and presented with almost identical symptoms
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334278 in udev "fails to tell kernel to sync partition table" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334278
<cjwatson> mdz: I'm happy to work with fader directly if he's still encountering problems, and that would probably be the most efficient approach
<mdz> cjwatson: I'm copying you into a thread now
<davmor2> cjwatson, mdz: I think cr3 was asking about this last night wasn't he?
<cr3> davmor2: that's alright, I'll gladly delegate to fader
<mdz> davmor2: it's possible...fader said he had asked about it here
<davmor2> mdz: I can confirm I've had no issues with todays images at any rate.  Even lvm encrypted over lvm which throw a paddy on Monday and yesterday has worked fine today :)
<mdz> davmor2: that's good to hear, thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3094 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Clean up the code around handling a partitioning choice change.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the format warning when the disk is automatically selected
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #335704).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3095 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu3.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3096 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Arr. Move changelog entry to the right place.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3097 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.17
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r94 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed typo in translatable string (LP: #341680)
<CIA-3> wubi: * No need to make a log message translatable
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-13
<shtylman> evand: thanks for the heads up...I will take a look...ran it several times without issue...:/
<Scix> cjwatson, where can I find pitti?
<superm1> Scix, usually in #ubuntu-devel I see him, but i'd check /whois
<Scix> superm1, tanks :) I'll try that
<StevenK> evand: Did you see mterry's oem-config bug?
<evand> #?
<StevenK> evand: Digging it up
<StevenK> evand: #341758
<evand> ah, very cool.  I'll review and merge it in a little bit (just need to get through some other things that have been piled on this morning)
<evand> StevenK: thanks for pointing me at that
<StevenK> evand: No worries.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3098 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: broken_packages is fairly slow due to having to iterate over the whole
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cache. Speed it up a bit by stopping when the number of broken packages
<CIA-3> ubiquity: found reaches cache._depcache.BrokenCount; this improves blacklist
<CIA-3> ubiquity: calculation time for the previously-mentioned DVD English-only install
<CIA-3> ubiquity: from 3:30 to 2:30 (see LP #335596).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335596 in ubiquity "DVD install takes forever compared to the CD install during the step that it's calculating packages to remove, causing pain for OEM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335596
<cjwatson> I have a suspicion that if we topologically-sort packages to be removed, it might go faster
<cjwatson> the path where we have to identify broken packages and remove them too is slower
<evand> out of curiosity, what method are you using to profile this?
<cjwatson> evand: time(1) ;-)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> I did try python-profiler but it threw a fit at something in python-apt
<cjwatson> so I've been sprinkling prints around to get a feel for what's taking time
<cjwatson> old-fashioned approach ...
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> beginning to run out of ideas for making it very much faster though
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3099 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix a bit of code that wasn't updated to reflect other changes in
<CIA-3> ubiquity: remove_extras.
<evand> I *think* that's right.
<cjwatson> evand: yes, looks right, sorry about that
<cjwatson> I got a bit confused because blacklisting and removal handle that differently
<cjwatson> I can't seem to get the topological sort approach to work, but on reflection I think it is going to be of reduced benefit anyway because there are so many dependency cycles in language packs
<evand> no worries
<evand> mm, ouch
<cjwatson> i.e. you end up going down the broken-packages slow path for all the language-pack-foo/language-pack-foo-base pairs anyway
<cjwatson> I wonder if it would be worth special-casing those ...
<cjwatson> looks pretty fiddly though
<cjwatson> get_remove_list only ever tries one at a time at the moment
<evand> hrm, still might be worth special casing if we run out of options.
<cjwatson> I think I'll wait and see whether the stuff I've done so far is enough
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1062 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/orion5x/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Disable armel/orion5x/netboot/mv2120 flavour for now, since the kernel
<CIA-3> debian-installer: is slightly too big.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1063 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu25
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r630 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Fix 'resize if too big for screen' logic (LP: #341758). Thanks Michael
<CIA-3> oem-config: Terry!
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r94 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> wubi: * os.environ is a dictionary, not a callable method.
<CIA-3> wubi: * Only uncompress files in the boot directory.
<CIA-3> wubi: * Call the correct bootloader installation method for each version of
<CIA-3> wubi:  Windows.
<CIA-3> wubi: * Use registry.{get,set}_value not the nonexistent
<CIA-3> wubi:  registry.{get,set}_key.
<evand> So much easier to hack on.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3100 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Restore set_window_hints method for use by windows other than the main
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  one (it was still called in the Glade file), just in case we're using
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  a window manager that pays attention to this. In these cases
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  maximisation doesn't really make sense so we no longer permit that.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3101 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Evan's r3099 fixes LP: #342319
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r631 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-3> oem-config:  - Full-screen the window when --only is used - i.e. more or less always,
<CIA-3> oem-config:  except for testing. The extra screen real estate makes the timezone
<CIA-3> oem-config:  map, among other widgets, easier to use. (Ported from Evan Dandrea's
<CIA-3> oem-config:  similar change to Ubiquity; the KDE frontend needed no change as in
<cjwatson> evand: ^- does oem-config r631 look OK to you?
<CIA-3> oem-config:  oem-config it's always full-screen.)
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r632 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/oem-config.glade):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Use stock preferences-system icon (thanks, Michael Terry;
<CIA-3> oem-config: LP: #341770).
 * evand checks
<evand> yup, looks good to me
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r95 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Only uncompress files in the boot directory (LP: #341640). Thanks Agostino
<CIA-3> wubi:  Russo!
<CIA-3> wubi: * subprocess.Popen takes a list of string arguments.
<evand> closer.  I've at least got a bootloader entry now.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-14
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r96 trunk/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed typo in translatable string (LP: #341680)
<CIA-3> wubi: * No need to make a log message translatable
<CIA-3> wubi: * Replaced _ssl.py with a stub since we do not really need ssl
<CIA-3> wubi:  functionality, so we save over 150KB compressed
<CIA-3> wubi: * Wubi pot is generated (make pot) and there is no need to include it
<CIA-3> wubi:  within the source files
<xivulon> is a code signing certificate available to canonical? bug #204834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204834 in wubi "wubi and umenu executables are not signed with a code signing certificate" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204834
<xivulon> that was mark's baby, I guess at the very least we should get a discount :P
<superm1> xivulon, i wanted to ask you about python-wubi theming?  should mythbuntu artwork i added be showing up when i run the new wubi, or is that still need to be added?
<xivulon> it should show up if you use it with a CD
<superm1> okay i'll try
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r97 trunk/ (77 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Make path comparisons all in upper case
<CIA-3> wubi: * Merged umenu and wubi translations
<charlie-tca> Got any reports of ubiquity failing at about 95% ?
<charlie-tca> RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 1
<charlie-tca> Found it, bug 342319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342319 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with NameError in remove_extras()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342319
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r98 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Bcdedit requires absolute paths.
<CIA-3> wubi: * There's no need to quote arguments to commands when using Popen. It
<CIA-3> wubi:  passes them straight through, so you'll get "Ubuntu Linux" instead of
<CIA-3> wubi:  Ubuntu Linux.
<evand> \o/ Wubi now works in Windows 7 ^
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-15
<twb> Lucid's console-setup is calling "setupcon --force" in its postinst, which is screwing me over.  I'd like to find out why this change was introduced before filing a bug report; the Maintainer is listed as the install team.
<persia> twb: I can't say for sure *why* that was introduced, but it appears to have been introduced as part of handling bug #524439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524439 in console-setup "needs porting to udev/upstart" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524439
<persia> There's some lengthy expositions in that bug that talk about how console-setup is to work with upstart and plymouth, which may help explain
<persia> twb: From a quick look at postinst, it appears that it only calls `setupcon --force -k`under some conditions : I'm not sure precisely what you are doing that causes you to experience an issue, but perhaps you can cause an alternate activity to happen based on the right preconditions.
<persia> (note that this may be all completely incorrect : I'm basing the pointers off the results of `bzr annotate` which may miss cases where code is moved en-masse from one place to another)
<twb> persia: I tried forcing plymouth to be installed, but deboostrap installs console-setup as part of the base BEFORE any of my extra packages are installed
<twb> Basically I'm building Lucid netboot images for a customer, from my Debian Sid host.
<twb> If I run live-helper on the tty, setupcon runs inside the chroot and just breaks my font.  But if I do it over ssh, it turns off the local head, ignores ctrl-alt-del, breaks acpid's power button support, and kills all my ssh sessions -- basically meaning I have to do a hard reboot.
<twb> If I boot the host OS with video=normal (disabling fbcon), the problem doesn't manifest.
<persia> Someone else with deeper knowledge may be able to help.  Last traffic I saw was that live-helper was specifically unsupported, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to make it work with a bit of fiddling.
<twb> I could probably reproduce this with pure debootstrap
<twb> I figured that "we don't support lh" just meant that Ubuntu wasn't supported as a "host"; not a "guest".
<persia> I don't know enough about lh to know.
<twb> persia: I did investigate how Ubuntu built its live CDs, but it turned out it was using lots of internal code that "won't work for anyone else without a lot of work"
<persia> And I don't mean to imply that just because lh is involved that the issue doesn't matter, only to provide warning of the edges.
<twb> Nod.
<twb> persia: there's a reason you and cjwatson are in my IRC client's "bright" list :-)
<persia> I've gotten livecd-rootfs to work locally without much extra work, but I've always just used that output to modify existing images (perhaps also modifying the kernel and initramfs).
<persia> So *modifying* an Ubuntu CD isn't that hard: it's the creation of one that seems to be complicated.
<persia> (I know folk who have gotten debian-cd running locally, but apparently it's very tricky)
<cjwatson> twb: *blink* if it's breaking something, that's unambiguously a bug, but it's mostly been like that for years; the only recent change to that part of the code was meant to be to cope with plymouth.
<cjwatson> twb: which branch in the postinst is it taking?
<twb> I'm not 100% sure
<twb> It only happens if I boot the host sid system with video=i915:modeset=1
<twb> I'm avoiding it right now by booting with modeset=0, so I guess I'm still using the fbcon, even
<twb> I suppose I could strace -f the whole build to find out how it's invoking setupcon
<ev> I started playing around with adding unit tests to ubiquity yesterday but ran into the wall of not being able to pass PATH through sudo.
<twb> ev: can't you instruct sudoers to allow it through?
<twb> Or even just sudo foo --> sudo env "PATH=$PATH" foo
<ev> I'd like to avoid having to do that, if possible
<ev> and the env trick doesn't seem to work either
<twb> Fair enough
<ev> ah, -i
<ev> thanks twb
<twb> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought you were using -i, but *wanted* to preserve the PATH.
<ev> yeah, ignore me.  It works fine without -i
<ev> but it looks like I'm going to need to run the tests in a chroot anyway
<twb> Usually, -i is more Right than -H -s or "sudo su -".
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r843 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Fix GPT detection to account for changed fdisk output (LP: #538100).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r844 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu7
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Don't source /usr/share/debconf/confmodule in init.d/parted;
<CIA-3> partman-base: /lib/partman/lib/base.sh will always source it for us.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r275 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Rework partition mounting so that it doesn't fail if the partition
<CIA-3> usb-creator: was mounted between dbus calls.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r138 ubuntu/ (console-setup-tty debian/changelog): console-setup-tty: Only call setfont once, for both font and ACM.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3921 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): Explicitly pass $HOME through kdesudo (LP: #538142).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3923 ubiquity/debian/changelog: categorisation
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3924 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use manual xauth code and sudo rather than kdesudo; the latter does
<CIA-3> ubiquity: not permit passing through environment variables other than
<CIA-3> ubiquity: one-by-one, which broke various things (LP: #526456, #538142).
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r789 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/create_fstab_header): Mount /proc with nodev,noexec,nosuid.
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r790 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu7
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3925 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepLanguage.ui): Align labels to the top on the language page (LP: #532876).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3926 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Construct the default hostname from the text in the username box, not
<CIA-3> ubiquity: from the previous text in the hostname box (LP: #527704).
<twb> In Lucid, I need casper to be in rcS, but *not* be in rc0.
<twb> "update-rc.d casper disable 0" doesn't DTRT
<twb> Oops, wrong channel.
<cjwatson> ev: have you heard anything about the Kashmir bug yet?
<ev> cjwatson: I have an exchange going with Ken and company about it
<ev> I can CC you in if you'd like
<cjwatson> no that's ok, I just wanted to know it was moving
<cjwatson> there wasn't anything on the bug so I wasn't sure
<ev> okay
<ev> there seems to be some confusion as to who on the design team is tackling it, but I'm working on that.
<cody-somerville> When you boot with casper, should the live user it creates show up in /etc/passwd in the live system?
<cjwatson> I'd expect so
<cjwatson> it creates it with adduser
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, What would cause casper to fail to create the user?
 * ev HATES PYTHON DEBUGGERS
<ev> *ahem*
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: don't know, check /var/log/casper.log
<twb> ev: gimme slime any day, eh?
<twb> cody-somerville: maybe combined with break=casper-bottom
<ev> twb: I'd be happy with gdb.  At least it has features.
<cody-somerville> There are several 'invalid user ubuntu' messages after "Begin: Adding live session user...\nsed: bad option in substitution expression"
<twb> cody-somerville: what version of casper?
<cody-somerville> 1.228
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I'm not seeing anything obvious - but if you add the 'debug' boot option then you'll get a full 'set -x' shell trace in /dev/.initramfs/initramfs.debug, which you can correlate against the code to work out what's going wrong
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, k, thanks.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer mightn't hurt either
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3927 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: The run method of GTK+ dialogs enters a nested main loop. However,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the user can click the quit button (which calls the quit dialog's
<CIA-3> ubiquity: run method) before the page is ready. Once the page is actually ready,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: another main loop is entered, and thus if the user hits the quit button
<CIA-3> ubiquity: on the quit dialog at this point, nothing will happen. Work around this
<CIA-3> ubiquity: by managing the state of the quit dialog in the frontend.
<kirkland> is "installing the base system" really crawling for anyone else today?
<davmor2> kirkland: is this in vm
<kirkland> davmor2: no, real hardware, install the server
<davmor2> 32 or 64 bit?
<cjwatson> recent change to dpkg to improve reliability had a performance hit
<cjwatson> it's being discussed on debian-dpkg
<kirkland> 64bit
<cjwatson> shouldn't matter
<kirkland> cjwatson: what was under a 10 minute install is ~30 minutes and counting now
<cjwatson> yes I know
<cjwatson> I'm sorry but we're looking into it.
<cjwatson> the bug that was closed as part of this had 200 duplicates, so it isn't as simple as just reverting
<cjwatson> as a workaround, install using ext3
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: what's the d-i partman/foo string ext4 option I'm looking for to add to my preseed to go ext3 rather than ext4?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman  search for "default filesystem"
<twb> Is Ubuntu waiting for Debian for btrfs/aufs/squashfs udebs for d-i?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just got a the kernel failed to re-read the partitions
<davmor2> kirkland: yes does seem slower, but I don't think it's going as slow as yours was
<kirkland> cjwatson: perfect, thanks
<kirkland> davmor2: vm, or hw?
<davmor2> hw
<davmor2> kirkland: nearly done, but you're right it is slower
<kirkland> cjwatson: ext3 *much* faster, install finished in ~6 minutes
<twb> kirkland: compared to ext4?
<kirkland> twb: working around a dpkg bug on ext4
<twb> Righto.
<twb> Otherwise I was gonna wave -ocommit and SSD erase block alignment and such at you
<davmor2> kirkland: I see what you mean now linux-headers-2.6.32-16-server is mega slow been on this now for serveral minutes
<kirkland> davmor2: yup
<kirkland> davmor2: i killed the install after ~35 minutes on a dual core laptop, 2.4GHz, 4GB, 7200rpm disk
<davmor2> it's carried on now
<davmor2> kirkland: so still no as slow as yours sorry ;)
<cjwatson> davmor2: on what configuration?
<cjwatson> davmor2: (please be verbose up-front!)
<davmor2> cjwatson: iso is 0fb898975b9ab8acd21bc25ca19fca9733d007a17144ae5f75893aaa1a878768 *lucid-server-amd64.iso  .  I did the standard whole drive lvm install that is auto selected
<cjwatson> lvm.  thank you.  that was the magic word
<cjwatson> 32/64-bitness is not usually relevant to this kind of thing
<cjwatson> davmor2: did you have any partitions mounted by any manual means?
<davmor2> after base the other packages installed at normal speed it was only the base that was slow.  So I installed additional ssh and that was quite quick
<davmor2> cjwatson: nope
<davmor2> there were partitions on there priory that were over written
<cjwatson> normal speed> just different kinds of packages.  packages with lots of small files, notably linux-headers, suffer particularly badly
<davmor2> cjwatson: hope that makes sense
<cjwatson> davmor2: please don't drip-feed me this information, is there a bug with all of the information there at once?
<cjwatson> (perhaps an older one I haven't got to yet ...)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a look this is the first time I've seen this a) slowness and b) error message
<cjwatson> hm, haven't you mentioned it before?
<cjwatson> maybe not
<cjwatson> don't worry about the slowness, it's already very well-understood
<cjwatson> and I don't think it can be related
<davmor2> I don't think I have reported it let me check though
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can't find a d-i bug in my bug mails so I haven't reported one
<cjwatson> ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: Would you like me to report a new bug or see if I can find one?
<cjwatson> report a new one please
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> you know what I think about piggybacking on existing bugs :)
<davmor2> that the piggy's should be shot and turned into bacon?
<davmor2> meh what's the crash database bug number please persia
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r276 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py): Somewhat fix progress reporting.
<ev> michaelforrest1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/539189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539189 in usb-creator "Should remember last used folder for ISO" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/539194  hope that makes sense fsckin' apport's still broken
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539194 in debian-installer "Error displayed on server install" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> tried to make the old and new as obvious as possible let me know if there is anything else
<cjwatson> I can't find a matching trace in the log - did you quote the error message exactly?  I want to grep for it
<cjwatson> ah, there we go, found it, you didn't quite :)
<cjwatson> ok, will queue up ...
<davmor2> I was close though right ;)
<davmor2> cjwatson: so that's okay you don't need anything else?
<ev> is there some trick to creating a debconf database from scratch?  DEBCONF_DEBUG=db is being incredibly unhelpful.
 * ev digs through the source
<cjwatson> ev: debconf-loadtemplate
<ev> indeed, that blows up.  I'm trying roughly this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395848/
<ev> which fails with: "Configuration database "configdb" was not initialized."
<ev> slowly trying to trace through that, but my perl is a bit rusty
<cjwatson> looks like about the right place to start ...
 * ev bangs head repeatedly on table
<ev> s/Name: config/Name: configdb/
<cjwatson> hah, I have never done that before, oh no
<cjwatson> except for all those times
<ev> lol
<sbeattie> cjwatson: is there a known issue with the alt installer failing on setting up swap with full-disk encryption?
<cjwatson> not one I know in those terms
<sbeattie> (sorry, meant guided partitioning w/ lvm+encryption)
<cjwatson> can you be a bit more verbose about "failing" please?
<sbeattie> cjwatson: sure, bug 539324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539324 in debian-installer "Setting up swap fails when setting lvm+encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539324
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3929 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu11, grub-installer 1.49ubuntu7, partman-base 138ubuntu3,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-target 64ubuntu7.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3930 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.0
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-16
<persia> cjwatson: Reading your updates to bug #538536 : is this in a state where I should proceed with install, or do you want me to keep the system uninstalled for a couple more weeks?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538536 in parted "automatic partitioning broken on Intel Macs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538536
<cjwatson> persia: I think it's worth you going ahead with a test
<persia> OK :)  If it succeeds, I'd like to leave the system installed : do you feel confident enough with your simulation that this is a safe path?
<persia> (otherwise I'll do a test and leave it uninstalled)
<cjwatson> I think that should be safe, assuming it works at all
<cjwatson> partitioning doesn't usually tend to leave subtle hidden traps around for later
<cjwatson> if there are traps, they're big and pointy
<persia> heh.  Yeah.  I was more concerned about subtle stuff in the simulation.  I'll run a test as soon as my cdimage mirror has 2.2-1ubuntu3 in the server image.
<cjwatson> what I'm not certain about, and can't easily be, is whether the result will boot
<cjwatson> we're using grub-pc rather than any of the -efi variants - and if you use one of the -efi variants, AFAIK you need to do somewhat different partitioning
<cjwatson> so I suspect that the installer would need to be explicitly prepared for that somehow
<persia> Is the use of an -efi variant expected to be required for this sort of hardware?
<cjwatson> grub-pc should work, but you might need something EFI-ish to chain to it, like refit
<cjwatson> or you might just be able to hold down Option at boot and have it work
<cjwatson> the exact details have probably changed a bit since I was last deeply involved with Apple kit
<persia> Hrm.  I was planning to leave this system entirely headless.  I guess I'll plan on keeping it not installed, unless it just works flawlessly.
<cjwatson> anyway, I've been meaning to go to bed for about 40 minutes, so I shall go :)
<cjwatson> night
<persia> Night :)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r277 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog): Don't write usb-creator-helper's log to /root (LP: #461064).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r192 ubuntu/parted_server.c: abstract partition creation constraints
<persia> cjwatson: The 20100315 Server image was unable to handle manual LVM, but successfully completed with guided LVM.  As you predicted, the result didn't boot.  Shall I add the logs to a new bug, or to the old one?
<cjwatson> your old one is fine
<cjwatson> I probably won't get further for beta-1 at this point
<persia> No worries.  I'm fairly sure I can get the system to be a basic sbuild host with what I have an grub-efi.  Due to other circumstances, I'm not going to be able to set it up properly until right around Beta 2 release anyway, so I should be able to do another end-to-end run for that.
<persia> And because of this, running more installs next week (but not this coming weekend) shouldn't interrupt much.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3931 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Honour ubiquity/show_alpha_warning.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3932 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Noninteractive frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fix up plugin problems in the partman component (LP: #539493).
<cjwatson> ev: I'm worried about the fact that we're seeing tracebacks from the noninteractive frontend from people who never asked for it.  How would you feel about http://paste.ubuntu.com/396177/ ?
<ev> cjwatson: I think that's fine, but maybe check with Mario as I believe he added the original code
<cjwatson> hmm, not sure we have time to wait for Mario to get up
<ev> if memory serves it was to work the problem now solved by your failsafe X work
<ev> I'd just upload it then, given the above
<cjwatson> superm1: ^- can you review the above post-hoc?  I think that noninteractive should only be provided if you explicitly ask for it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3933 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Never start the noninteractive frontend unless it was explicitly
<CIA-3> ubiquity: requested.
<superm1> cjwatson, the worry was that if a monitor isn't plugged in in the factory, X doesn't start, so automatic doesn't work
<cjwatson> superm1: the fact that noninteractive is being started on innocent users' machines TERRIFIES ME
<cjwatson> yes, I know it generally doesn't do much because it isn't preseeded, but even so
<superm1> cjwatson, understood, perhaps only if automatic-ubiquity was passed do the noninteractive fallback then, if it's just only or maybe-ubiquity mode don't have a fallback?
<cjwatson> and we get all sorts of weird crash reports as a result of this.  We need something better
<cjwatson> it would be OK in automatic mode
<ev> wubi runs in automatic mode
<ev> but I suppose that's still okay
<cjwatson> yeah, I think so, it's preseeded what it wants to do
<cjwatson> ok, thanks, done
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3934 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart): Only fall through to the noninteractive frontend in automatic mode.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3935 ubiquity/debian/changelog: better bug number
<cjwatson> *blink* bug 539353 has an RTF file attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539353 in ubiquity "Install crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539353
<cjwatson> that's a blast from the past
<soren> I wonder what possesses people to do something like that.
<persia> copy&paste into a word processor?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3936 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.1
<soren> persia: Yes.
<persia> soren: In many environments in the past, real text editors are hidden from the users.  I believe this is still true in recent versions of Mac OS X.
<persia> So users develop habits that continue into other environments.
 * soren admits to have had a brief period where he exclusively jotted down notes in LaTeX
<highvoltage> Hi!
<highvoltage> I have a zenity dialog I'd like to be displayed close to the end of the installation that will perform some additional configuration in the target system
<highvoltage> I put it in /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config, it's number is the last in the bunch that's there and it's excecutable, I'm not sure if that's the best place to put it but it seems so
<highvoltage> ubiquity doesn't pop up the dialog though, it just seems to hang while doing the "Configuring target system..." stage, the script runs fine if executed seperately
<highvoltage> any advice on how to get it working properly would be greatly appreciated!
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r278 usb-creator/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Provide a format confirmation dialog (LP: #443330).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Error out of formatting if we're unable to unmount all of the
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  partitions (LP: #507420).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Provide feedback via a spinning cursor and disabled format button
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  while formatting (LP: #457737).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Only call gtk.main_quit if we're in a mainloop.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3937 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Quit plymouth if it doesn't have an active VT, rather than trying to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: reuse the VT it doesn't have, which results in X running on VT1.
<ev> ah, I was wondering why that was happening
<ev> interesting
<ev> the kde frontend is using nearly 100% cpu
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3938 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.2
<exlt> I have dug thru the last week's irc logs and ref'ed partitioning bugs - there is something wildly broken with partman recently..  been using a very simple partman-auto/expert_recipe for months almost identical to the example on https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<exlt> errors out with cannot write partitions outside of device (or very similar)
<exlt> removed all partitioning preseeding and picked default "guided - use entire disk"
<cjwatson> can you please file a new bug with your logs (syslog and partman) attached?
<exlt> partitions suggested are...interesting
<exlt> logs are not exactly available since it cannot install
<cjwatson> sure they are
<cjwatson> go back to the main menu and select "Save debug logs"
<exlt> ah, that's right - sorry forgot
<cjwatson> or, switch to alt-f2 and run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' to get yourself scp
<cjwatson> there are known problems, but I'll need to analyse your logs in order to determine whether what you're seeing is related to anything else
<exlt> but even the suggested defaults of (completely blank 500G drive) http://12.am/tmp/lucid_partman-hmmm.png - that's quite unexpected
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> but I would prefer to debug logs rather than screenshots. :-)
<exlt> ok - could you suggest a package to file under?  partman-(something)  ;)
<cjwatson> partman-base
<exlt> perfect
<exlt> thanks, cjwatson - hate to keep bugging you  :)
<cjwatson> that's ok, I'd rather know about problems
<sbeattie> cjwatson: bug 539774 is probably the same thing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539774 in debian-installer "Manual partitioning sizes are not honored at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539774
<sbeattie> (bug report has partman logs attached)
<cjwatson> possibly.
<cjwatson> elmo reported something similar-sounding too.
<exlt> start of first partition at 2049 was what I saw yesterday, too
<cjwatson> exlt: as in LBA 2049?
<cjwatson> that's intentional
<cjwatson> starting at 16GB+ is a somewhat different matter, and is not intentional
<cjwatson> starting at 1MiB improves compatibility with various hardware and OSes
<exlt> no - same as that bug has - cyl 2049 and 16.8G free before first part
<cjwatson> oh, *cylinder* 2049
<cjwatson> helps to specify your units ;-)
<cjwatson> even if they are crazy obsolete ones like cylinders ;-)
 * cjwatson wonders if it's possible to query blkid's idea of topology from the command line
<exlt> I could be wrong on cyl - whatever the "Start" value is in fdisk -l - cyl, sector..
<exlt> it is cylinders
<exlt> perhaps that intentional start after the first 2048 cylinders is the bug
<cjwatson> no, you have misstated what I said
<cjwatson> I never said that there was an intentional start after 2048 cylinders
<cjwatson> I've reproduced the weird partitioning alignment in kvm, so should be able to fix it
<cjwatson> the size of the disk matters - my usual test size of 3GB exhibited 1MiB alignment, but 200GB exhibited 16GiB alignment
<sbeattie> cjwatson: hrm, but why did it not align everything; e.g. why was 2GB I specified for swap created as gap *after* the 16GB swap space it created?
<cjwatson> who knows, it's clearly screwed
<exlt> cjwatson: #539822 has my logs attached
<cjwatson> sbeattie: it could easily be a difference between primary and logical partitions or something - at this point I'm strongly suspecting a bug inside libparted
<cjwatson> exlt: thanks, since I've reproduced it I should be OK from here
<exlt> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-17
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r193 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c): Tell libparted not to use cylinder alignment (LP: #539456).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r194 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 138ubuntu4
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3939 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 138ubuntu4.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3940 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.3
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3941 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Properly set the text for the release notes label after the user
<CIA-3> ubiquity: runs the 'update this installer' option.
 * ev discovers dch -U
<ev> it's all about the small victories
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3942 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Correctly set up GtkComboBoxEntry widgets (LP: #539204).
<davmor2> ev: wubi isn't working
<davmor2> No CD detected, cannot run CD menu
<ev> bah
<ev> looking
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r173 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Bump to 10.04
<ev> *ahem* whoops
<davmor2> ev: do you want to ask for a respin
<ev> no, but I will make it known in -release
<cjwatson> there's at least one other thing I'm worried about ...
<ev> eh?
<cjwatson> -release
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you want a respin do it sooner than latter more time to test that way
<cjwatson> davmor2: I don't want to have to respin twice though, and I don't have a fix for the "Enter kills X" problem yet
<davmor2> cjwatson: man is that still an issue :(
<cjwatson> I really hope I didn't create that with the change in 2.2.2
<davmor2> I'm assuming aswell that although this is really alpha 4 because it has the word beta in it lots more people will install it :(
<cjwatson> "really alpha 4"?
<cjwatson> the idea was to have more beta-quality releases, rather than more alpha-quality releases ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: Well you see no wubi, enter restarts x if you have nvidia gfx, etc etc etc  okay I'll be fair late alpha rather than mid alpha but you get what I mean :)
<cjwatson> I didn't say we'd achieved it
<cjwatson> (my enter-restarts-x is inside kvm not with nvidia, fwiw)
<cjwatson> I imagine the condition is "plymouth's text plugin"
<davmor2> cjwatson: wow that's regressed even further then
<davmor2> cjwatson:  at one point it only effect nv cards with the nvidia binary installed
<cjwatson> well, it may be a race
<davmor2> cjwatson: Oh and I know how much you like tracking those down ;)
 * cjwatson tries backing out the change in 2.2.2 as an experiment
<cjwatson> not that that proves anything - I could easily just be reintroducing some other bug that way, I'd just like to have the datum point
<davmor2> partition resize seems to be taking longer against ntfs
<davmor2> it is however working so I'm not too bothered :)
<michaelforrest> I used the installer on an original Asus EEE PC the other day.
<michaelforrest> I noticed it detected the internal hard drive as being empty, even though it had Xandros on there...
<cjwatson> oh, here, isn't this what was fixed in bug 538213?  just need a newer plymouth then ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538213 in plymouth "Key presses (such as Enter) can kill the X server after a boot with the text plugin" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538213
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: do you still have it in a state where you can reproduce this?
<michaelforrest> I'm not sure I do :(
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: oh.  can't help then :-(
<michaelforrest> I'll be trying it again over the next couple of days
<michaelforrest> then I'll know
<cjwatson> if you see this kind of thing again, I'd really appreciate if you could report immediately and bug me about it
<davmor2> cjwatson: certainly looks like it.
<cjwatson> since I might at least be able to extract enough information to reproduce it
<michaelforrest> yeah I didn't really think about it at the time to be honest - just wanted to get home!
<michaelforrest> but yeah
<michaelforrest> I'll try to reproduce it
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> it's typically a parted bug
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3943 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Port from base-installer:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Ensure that Acquire::cdrom::AutoDetect is disabled when running
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  apt-cdrom. We bind-mount /target/cdrom, so apt's new libudev-based
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  autodetection isn't needed during installation (LP: #539170).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3941 lucid-beta-1/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Port from base-installer:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Ensure that Acquire::cdrom::AutoDetect is disabled when running
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  apt-cdrom. We bind-mount /target/cdrom, so apt's new libudev-based
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  autodetection isn't needed during installation (LP: #539170).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3942 lucid-beta-1/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.4
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r279 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Don't try to unmount a partition in usb-creator-helper unless it
<CIA-3> usb-creator: actually is mounted.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r280 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Unmount the partition at the end of install using
<CIA-3> usb-creator: usb-creator-helper rather than umount as a regular user.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3942 ubiquity.lucid-beta-1/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.4
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3943 lucid-beta-1/ (d-i/make-keyboard-names debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use a custom-generated locale when building keyboard_names.py
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #540275).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3944 lucid-beta-1/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.5
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-18
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r230 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Use the official Firefox icon, rather than a generic browser icon.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r281 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs): More unmounting with usb-creator-helper instead of umount as the regular user.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r231 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (39 files in 4 dirs): Updated slideshow for Kubuntu installer.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r232 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: LP bug reference for previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3944 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: In the KDE frontend, call reboot with root privileges and try
<CIA-3> ubiquity: rebooting via dbus only if a KDE dbus session exists (LP: #540856).
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r139 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog console-setup.postinst):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Don't try to call update-rc.d if it doesn't exist, such as in d-i
<CIA-3> console-setup: (LP: #540835).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3945 ubiquity/ (d-i/make-keyboard-names debian/changelog): merge lucid-beta-1
<cjwatson> def record_removed(pkgs, recursive=False):
<cjwatson>     """Record which packages we've like removed later"""
<cjwatson> what is this, sweet valley high?
<ev> like totally
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3946 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: If pkgsel/install-language-support is set to false, then don't install
<CIA-3> ubiquity: new language packs from the network, but nevertheless keep any language
<CIA-3> ubiquity: packs that are in the live filesystem (LP: #540878).
<cjwatson> superm1: ^- this is a semantic correction to your change in r3682.1.24.  Could you please check that it still provides what you need for Mythbuntu?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3947 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py): Install oem-config-kde in the KDE user-setup plugin (LP: #540895).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3948 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Don't delete the cache too early in select_language_packs.
<superm1> cjwatson, looks sane after that fix ^
<_ruben> any ideas/tips on how to go about installing a new system with nilfs on a ssd?
<cjwatson> superm1: whoops.  thanks
<cr3> ev: hey dude, bug #534605 seems to be fixed released as of today (or maybe yesterday). can I mark it as such?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534605 in ubiquity "During netinstall, ubiquity prompts when failing to install packages from the CD." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534605
<ev> cr3:  hooray, cjwatson's fix must have worked.  By all means, close it.
<cr3> ev: awesome, I'll assign it to him so that he gets all the heroic credit :)
<ev> heh
<shtylman> ev: ever run valgrind on ubiquity?
<shtylman> im trying to figure out this 100% cpu problem on the qt side
<ev> shtylman: I was playing around with a few of the profiling tools the other day
<shtylman> my first step is trying to figure out what the thing to actually run is... something that doesn't exec anything else
<shtylman> cause im not sure if the tools can handle exec
<ev> sudo python -m cProfile -o stat.prof /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity; sudo gprof2dot -f gprof stat.prof | dot -Tpng -o output.png
<ev> I needed to install some packages from multiverse, but I cannot remember what exactly
<shtylman> k
<ev> that wont be incredibly helpful though, as it's just going to tell you its spending most of its time in the kde event loop
<ev> which is fairly obvious
<shtylman> great :/
<ev> strace is also usually helpful here, but from what I saw it wasn't doing anything crazy
<ev> just the usual communication with debconf
<shtylman> is there maybe a missing blocking call or something?
<shtylman> is it polling instead of waiting?
<ev> the first step, which I completely neglected, would be to see if this happens in karmic
<shtylman> when you say it was speding its time in the kde event loop... was there a function that was called an abnormal number of times?
<shtylman> like if you let it sit there (minimized even)
<ev> I don't recall
<shtylman> what is the #1 called function in terms of time..
<shtylman> k
<ev> sorry, I should have saved the chart, but I assumed it was worthless at the time
<shtylman> no biggie
<cjwatson> not sure valgrind will give you useful answers for a python program
<cjwatson> (unfortunately)
<cjwatson> ev: there was a design-team bug somewhere about us giving an excessive partitioning warning when there wasn't anything there before to overwrite, wasn't there?  I was thinking of something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/397334/
<ev> there was indeed
 * ev reads
<cjwatson> packages from multiverse> python-profiler at least, probably
<cjwatson> ev: it'd need a couple of tweaks elsewhere (ubiquity, kickseed, installation-guide) to deal with preseeding requirements for the new template, but no biggie
<ev> cjwatson: looks good!
<cjwatson> I'd probably better test it a bit ;-)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r282 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Handle device changes by synthesizing a remove and add.
<ev> nah, it's only beta 1, that's what the users are for :-P
 * ev looks into pitchfork and torch insurance
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> ev where did you find gprof2dot .. the one I got from google code doesn't support -f gprof
<ev> I think I downloaded that one from the tubes
<shtylman> and with -f prof it says unexpected end of file
<shtylman> I guess my tubes are tainted ... O.o
<ev> I suspect you have the wrong arguments
<ev> gprof2dot.py --help :)
<ev> I think it's something like gprof2dot.py -f gprof inputfile.ext, but I could be very wrong
<shtylman> yea... that is what I do.. but thats the thing ... the -f gprof format isn't supported
<shtylman> only the basic 'prof' format
<ev> ohh, sorry, I misread
<ev> it's prof
<shtylman> well then
<shtylman> now the unexpected end of file... is upsetting
<ev> err pstats
<ev> sorry
<ev> brain fail
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> that works :)
<shtylman> thx
<ev> hrmm, can't reproduce the installing a package before running oem-config crashes it bug in regular ubuntu
<ev> bug 539710, that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539710 in ubiquity "OEM Lucid installation - configuring system for a new user - error occurring installing new packages" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539710
<ev> oh
<ev> Mar 16 16:49:35 oem-laptop ubiquity: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<cjwatson> isn't there an existing bug about lack of passthrough or something?
<shtylman> ev: it appears that it keeps calling filtered commands or something which in turn keeps calling run_main_loop
<cjwatson> ogra filed something
 * ogra looks up
<ogra> about passthrough ? i dont think i did, at least not in lucid
<cjwatson> never mind then
<ev> no, he did
<ogra> i did ?
<ogra> i filed a ton of oem-config bugs but cant remember filing one for passthrough
 * ogra digs in bugmail
<ev> ‏‎‏‎bug 530027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530027 in ubiquity "nested progress bars don't work outside debconffilter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530027
<ev> cjwatson: ^ is that what you were referring to?
<ogra> ah, that might be it, but the debconf frontend is set to noninteractive in my case
<ogra> err
<ogra> no, only while oem-config is installed ... i'm talking rubbish
<ev> shtylman: that is the normal flow of execution
<cjwatson> that might have been what I meant
<shtylman> ev: right... but shouldn't the watch_debconf_fd_helper_read block or something?
<shtylman> it just seems (by the graph) that it isn't
<shtylman> so the loop basically becomes a tight loop
<shtylman> and eats cpu
<ev> shtylman: a higher level library (gobject io_watch or QSocketNotifier) tells it when there's data to read.
<shtylman> gotcha
<cjwatson> damn, I wish the KDE frontend had useful keyboard navigation
<shtylman> cjwatson: :p
<shtylman> define useful
<cjwatson> hit enter to go forward
<shtylman> hmm... does it not do that?
<shtylman> I guess cause next isn't selected
<cjwatson> nope, there's been a bug about it for about three years :)
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> but what if you hit enter in an input field?
<shtylman> wouldn't that want to go to the next page?
<cjwatson> maybe it works in some cases, it just doesn't work reliably enough (no input fields on most pages)
<cjwatson> by the time I reach user-setup I've given up and am using the mouse anyway
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> how does it work on the gtk side when you hit enter in an input field?
<shtylman> I guess thats sorta like an online form... where hitting enter submits
 * ev just keeps hitting alt-f
<shtylman> I like to make life difficult for yall ... maybe in the next version I will have the page order be random... that wouls spice things up...
<ev> thought enter in the gtk frontend works nicely
<ev> though*
<ev> shtylman: I know where you live (down to the degree of a few million people's residences) ;)
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> ev: line 1231 of kde_ui
<shtylman> the call to processEvents should be processEvents(QEventLoop.WaitForMoreEvents)
<shtylman> imho
<shtylman> then it no longer uses 100% cpu
<shtylman> cause the call puts the process to sleep basically
<ev> shtylman: and you've tested this?
<shtylman> ev: yes... but I would use the word "tested" loosely
<ev> you've patched it in and run through the installer?
<shtylman> I made the change... I can run ubiquity... but I have not done a full install.. only went through a few pages
<ev> beautiful
<ev> I owe you a beer/coke/prized pig
<shtylman> it deff should be tested more.. .cause what this change does mean is that another process cannot cause the loop to end just by setting self.mainLoopRunning = false
<shtylman> it would have to wait until the next interation of that loop
<shtylman> which may or may not be a problem depending on how the system expects that loop to behave
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> KDE: this is odd, oem-config has finished but X is staying there
<ev> cjwatson: did you see my recent fix?
<ev> perhaps it's the same thing
<ev> oh, oem-config
<ev> nevermind
<cjwatson> yeah, shouldn't be rebooting
<ev> right
<ev> pyflakes.vim is pretty nice, if you're not already using it
<ev> it doesn't catch everything, but every now and again it stops me from doing something stupid
<cjwatson> I'm not yet, been meaning to since james_w mentioned it
<ev> indeed, that's what got me on it :)
<ev> constantly looking for things to improve my python development
<cjwatson> is it packaged?
<ev> not that I know of
<shtylman> I improve my python development by using a compiled language :p
<ev> hardy har har
<ev> most of these things apply to all languages
<ev> code completion, syntax checking, ...
<shtylman> ev: any more action on the 100% cpu bug? will you be commiting the change or doing any more testing?
<ev> shtylman: by all means commit it to trunk
<ev> so I can find you in bzr blame when it breaks ;)
<shtylman> ev: :)
 * ev heads home
<superm1> ev re bug 539710, if you don't have network access during oem-config-firstboot perhaps. the packages would be in the apt cache, but not really installable since they need to come from the tubes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539710 in ubiquity "OEM Lucid installation - configuring system for a new user - error occurring installing new packages" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539710
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3949 ubiquity/ (32 files in 8 dirs): remove trailing whitespace (and trailing semicolons in Python code); the red highlights and inability to use paragraph motions in vim were annoying me
<cjwatson> I'm seriously tempted to run xlsclients at the end of ubiquity-dm and kill anything that's left over
<superm1> either that or just make sure the X server pid is killed at the end of ubiquity-dm
<superm1> it's certainly sticking around after a 'stop oem-config'
<cjwatson> superm1: except we already try to do that
<cjwatson> why it's not working, I'm not sure - we even wait() for it
 * cjwatson straces
<cjwatson> oh, doh, looks like we never break out after the main server succeeds, and fall through to failsafe instead
<ev> hrm, any objection to moving source_ubiquity.py into the apport package, so that it can be used post-install
<ev> assuming pitti approves, of course
<cjwatson> ok by me
<cjwatson> same principle as d-i being there
<cjwatson> incidentally, I love the fact that kvm-nbd exists
<cjwatson> that plus things like 'kvm-img create -f qcow2 -o backing_file=v.img v2.img' makes it tolerable to hack on oem-config
<ev> nice!
<ev> *cough* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Tips ;)
<cjwatson> point :)
<cjwatson> of course all of this is a workaround for shift-to-grub-menu not working inside kvm for some reason
<soren> Sorry, what?
<soren> Oh, "shift" as in the key?
<cjwatson> yes
<soren> sdl or vnc frontend?
<cjwatson> I think it doesn't set the BIOS key modifier state such that grub can see that the shift key is depressed
<cjwatson> sdl
<soren> Has it always been this way or is this recent breakage? We changes BIOS in... err... lucid, I think.
<soren> Yes, lucid.
 * ev gave up on the sdl frontend a while back.  Couldn't deal with the ctrl-alt-left/right bug anymore (assuming it still existed and wasn't just in my head)
<cjwatson> soren: I think it was the case in karmic as well.  Before that the requirement to use Shift to get to GRUB didn't exist, so I don't know
<soren> Right, ok.
<cjwatson> I just find it too annoying to have to VNC in separately, I'm afraid
<soren> Not using libvirt then, I take it?
<cjwatson> nope.
<soren> cjwatson: libvirt also wraps up the vnc connectivity quite nicely with either virt-manager or virt-viewer.
<cjwatson> libvirt is not optimised for the case of developing the installer
<cjwatson> it was enormously tedious to set it up for that last time I tried, and didn't really seem worth it
<soren> I think we talked about this before... Did that talk get turned into bug reports of any sort?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure - but kvm's sdl frontend normally meets my needs
<cjwatson> I don't like configuring things in xml anyway, sorry :)
<soren> Noone does :)
<cjwatson> I suspect I wasn't motivated to file a bug because I didn't really have any reason to switch
 * soren just checked that just pressing shift (not shift+something else) does result in a key event, so if this is not queryably in the BIOS, it's likely a BIOS bug.
<cjwatson> where would I look in kvm (or its dependencies)?
<cjwatson> it has its own BIOS source, doesn't it?
<cjwatson> GRUB looks at the keyboard modifier flag at 0x417 (in the BIOS Data Area), which is AFAIK the only entirely asynchronous way to query key modifier state
<soren> I'm not sure at the moment. It didn't to begin with, then it did, and now I /think/ it doesn't.
<cjwatson> an OS wouldn't need that, since it just gets a stream of keyboard events and can maintain its own consistent view of the world
<soren> Right, exactly.
<soren> So only grub suffers.
<soren> Well, and DOS and whatever other funny business people are running in kvm.
<cjwatson> hmm, do you mean it uses the system BIOS or something?
<cjwatson> (how? :-) )
<soren> Nono.
<soren> It used to use bochs.
<soren> bochsbios, to be exact.
<soren> ..so it wasn't in the kvm package, but a separate one.
<soren> Now it uses a new BIOS, seabios.
<cjwatson> for a while it used seabios and/or vgabios, but now it Conflicts/Replaces those
<soren> That's why I was curious if it was new breakage. It could be a regression from bochs.
<cjwatson> but I think this is just because the source is borged into kvm
<cjwatson> judging from the qemu-kvm 0.12.3-0ubuntu5 changelog
<cjwatson> I don't think it's new
<cjwatson> or if it is, it's new since pre-karmic
<soren> You're right.
 * soren wonders where the source is for that blob
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3951 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Remove the apport hook, it lives in Ubuntu's apport package now.
<cjwatson> I was wondering the same thing
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, I'm lost now.  What BIOS source are we actually using in kvm, where's its source, and why are there binary blobs in the qemu-kvm package?
<soren> cjwatson: I just asked upstream.
<soren> cjwatson: I see code in bochsbios to handle this. I don't see it in seabios (but that doesn't mean it's not there).
<soren> Ok, I see it in seabios now (the source package in universe). It does seem to be supposed to handle it correctly.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3952 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't fall through to the failsafe X server if the main X server
<CIA-3> ubiquity: succeeds (LP: #540938).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3953 ubiquity/debian/ (oem-config.oem-config.upstart ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart): merge lp:~mterry/ubiquity/support-uxlaunch
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3954 ubiquity/debian/changelog: changelog entry for lp:~mterry/ubiquity/support-uxlaunch
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, we have seabios in the archive now, but upstream qemu strongly recommended that we use the bios they've blessed and released in 0.12.3
<cjwatson> mterry: ^- IMO that was obviously correct, so feel free to commit changes of that kind yourself even though you aren't rotated to platform any more
<cjwatson> kirkland: we need to ship source for i t
<cjwatson> it
<cjwatson> it's not OK to have sourceless binary blobs in main
<kirkland> cjwatson: we runtime-depended on seabios for a while, but it caused a few bugs that we couldn't reproduce against upstream
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed, this is an oversight
<cjwatson> IMO we should be building it too, and making sure we get the same output from doing so
<kirkland> cjwatson: open a bug; i'm onsite at dell today/tomorrow, onsite at eucalyptus all of next week; i'll try to find some time
<cjwatson> ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397472/
<cjwatson> yep, saw that
<cjwatson> I understand the reasons, but we're wildly infringing our own policy here
<cjwatson> not to mention infringing copyright on the BIOSes, if this is LGPLed (it is, isn't it?)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm happy to revert that commit, and reopen https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/vgabios/+bug/513273
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513273 in qemu-kvm "kvm with -vga std is broken since karmic" [Low,Fix released]
<cjwatson> I'm not asking for us to use vgabios specifically
<kirkland> cjwatson: -vga std is low on my wishlist, fwiw
<cjwatson> the separate source package or whatever
<cjwatson> I'm entirely OK with it being shipped by qemu-kvm if that's considered appropriate, but not as binary blobs - we need to ship the matching source
<cjwatson> mind if I just quote this IRC conversation rather than retyping?
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's fine
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm just going to revert that change, and reopen the bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's all i have time to fix right now
<kirkland> cjwatson: tell me this though ...
<cjwatson> ok, bug 541524.  thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541524 in qemu-kvm "BIOS shipped as binary blobs without source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541524
<soren> kirkland: I remember at some point the qemu source package contained a diff against bochsbios upstream. I put that in the bochsbios source package, and compiled a special bochsbios variant for this.
<soren> kirkland: Maybe you could poke anthony to do something similar now.
<cjwatson> ev: oh my.  wow.  pyflakes.vim is magic.
<ev> cjwatson: :D
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3955 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: remove duplicate import, caught by pyflakes
<ev> it's bloody brilliant, isn't it
<cjwatson> I just showed it in action to Kirsten and it impressed her, despite her not being a programmer
<cjwatson> normally development tools leave her entirely cold :)
<ev> ...umount is returning 1 on success...
<ev> hahaha, Kat is mostly impressed that programming involves putting pretty colors on the screen.  Beyond that her eyes glaze over.
<soren> cjwatson: There's a pyflakes.vim?
 * soren recently discovered pyflakes, too.
<soren> It's awesome.
<soren> Having it integrated in vim: Priceless.
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> soren: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2441
<kirkland> cjwatson: is it good enough for now just to runtime depend on seabios and vgabios to pull in bios.bin and vgabios.bin from that source package?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ie, the qemu-kvm source package will still contain the bios.bin blob, but that won't be installed anywhere
<kirkland> cjwatson: or do i need to prune the blob from the upstream tarball?
<kirkland> cjwatson: or do i need to *add* the seabios source to the upstream tarball?
<cjwatson> kirkland: I think we'll still be infringing upon the licence unless you do 2) or 3)
<cjwatson> both vgabios and seabios are under (various versions of) the LGPL, which doesn't permit us to ship copies of the binary without source
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed
<kirkland> cjwatson: the OpenBIOS, video.x, PXE roms are also a problem, i suppose?
<cjwatson> any binary blobs, yes
<soren> cjwatson: Yes.
<soren> Whoops.
<soren> kirkland: Yes.
<cjwatson> unless the binary is in fact the preferred form for modification
<soren> kirkland: The PXE roms should be provided by the kvm-pxe package.
<soren> kirkland: openbios is a long-standing problem.
<soren> kirkland: Let me find the bug #.
<soren> kirkland: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbios-sparc/+bug/183495
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 183495 in openbios-sparc "[FTBFS] openbios-sparc (1.0~alpha2+20070816-1) fails to build in hardy" [Medium,New]
 * soren could have sworn the was another bug to roughly the same effect
<soren> Err.. We're wildly off topic for this channel, though :)
 * soren is still looking for a good solution to that bug, though.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3956 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): ubiquity-frontend-gtk depends on gksu (LP: #540331).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3957 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Change .desktop translation domain to ubiquity-desktop (LP: #540936).
<davmor2> go for it
<cjwatson> set show_panic_message=true
<davmor2> this is in grub shell yes?
<cjwatson> (er, hang on, just working out the next bit)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> search -s -f -n /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<cjwatson> tell me what that says if it gives you any output
<davmor2> no output
<cjwatson> echo ${root}
<cjwatson> [for onlookers: I'm walking through wubi/data/wubildr.cfg]
<davmor2> hd0,3 which would be correct
<cjwatson> loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<davmor2> done
<cjwatson> set root=(loop0)
<davmor2> done
<cjwatson> ls /boot
<cjwatson> don't bother typing back all the output - I just want to know if it looks roughly right
<davmor2> error: unknown filesystem
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> well, that would suck then
<cjwatson> can you loop-mount that file from a rescue CD?
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<cjwatson> hm, I have an old wubi installation here, I wonder if grub-emu will reproduce this
<cjwatson> nope, works here from grub-emu
<cjwatson> so could be specific to particular filesystem layouts, or could be something I've missed
<davmor2> cjwatson: whats the filesystem type it won't let me mount it with out it is it ext3/2?
<davmor2> ev: what is the filesystem type of root.disk please?
<ev> should be ext4
<cjwatson> yes
<ev> but I'm a bit confused
<ev> I thought we weren't past ubiquity yet
<davmor2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<davmor2> ev: no this is from the live cd
<cjwatson> oh, this is before ubiquity?  how come there's a root.disk then?
<davmor2> cjwatson: Just to check I'm calling this right.  sudo mount -o loop -t ext4 /media/Vista/ubuntu/disks/root.disk disk/
<cjwatson> that's right, but ...
<ev> cjwatson: sparse file?
 * ev tries to recall
<cjwatson> is that new behaviour?
<cjwatson> not seeing that in wubi ...
<ev> perhaps not
<ev> indeed
<ev> davmor2: can you just clarify, at what point of the install were you at when you hit the bug
<ev> had you run through ubiquity yet?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> it had done the windows side of things and would be the reboot into ubiquity
<cjwatson> was there a previous wubi install here?
<davmor2> cjwatson: no
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3958 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Report disk sizes in decimal units in the manual partitioner, for
<CIA-3> ubiquity: consistency with partman and to abide by the new units policy
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #539653).
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: shall I go back to windows remove this attempt ensure that the ubuntu folder is completely gone and try again?
<ev> I'm quite curious to know where this root.disk came fro
<ev> m
<cjwatson> I think that would be a good idea.  ev?
<ev> sure
<cjwatson> if mount -t ext4 doesn't like it, then it's probably just blank space or something
<cjwatson> if it comes back on another run, then we'll know for sure we have something to look into
<davmor2> actually I just thought would it be remnants of a much older version of wubi that didn't remove the folder?
<davmor2> ah actually no it can't be cause the newer version do
<davmor2> cjwatson: mount: root.disk is not a block devise (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<davmor2> I'll go for the wiping thing then and come back to you
<cjwatson> sorry, mount -t ext4 was just shorthand for mount -o loop -t ext4 /media/Vista/ubuntu/disks/root.disk disk/, there
<cjwatson> ev: bug 539827 looks a bit complicated - the dbfilter might not be running, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539827 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after clicking "try ubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539827
<cjwatson> but presumably we actually need to make sure it starts, and then wait for it to finish
<cjwatson> hm, wait, this is odd
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: right I've removed that install and double checked and there is no longer an Ubuntu folder on C:
<cjwatson> the report shows that button being clicked after localechooser has *finished*!
<ev> yeah, I was a bit confused there
<ev> how on earth is this happening?
<ev> clever timing on the user's part?
<cjwatson> there's a two-minute gap in the log
<ev> interesting
<cjwatson> oh, that'll be ntp correction won't it
<cjwatson> bug 541081 has a one-second gap
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541081 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with no any action (dup-of: 539827)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539827 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after clicking "try ubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539827
<ev> incidentally, we probably want to disable the try button once they click install
<cjwatson> might not be ntp correction, doesn't add up with rdate's output
<ev> as clicking try after install ("oh god, didn't want that") results in badness
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> bonus points if you can back up from the timezone page and then select try
<ev> right, nearly broke that :)
<davmor2> right so I have now reinstalled the windows part of wubi and there is a root.disk and swap.disk file in disks again
<cjwatson> eeeenteresting
<davmor2> rebooted and straight into grub shell again
<cjwatson> ah, create_virtual_disks
<cjwatson> so - how did this work before? :)
<cjwatson> maybe grub happened to not care
<ev> damn grep, failing to parse python and all
<cjwatson> how about http://paste.ubuntu.com/397508/ ?  might need context to be readable
<cjwatson> davmor2: did wubi leave you at a shell after the message "It is not possible to boot from the Ubuntu image." blah blah?
<cjwatson> or just a bare grub shell?
<davmor2> cjwatson: didn't it just have a magic grub line that made it do something before?
<ev> looks reasonable
<cjwatson> davmor2: hmm?
<davmor2> Gnu Grub version 1.98-1ubuntu1 is the top line
<cjwatson> no explanatory text?
<davmor2> nope
<cjwatson> odd, I wonder why not
<davmor2> okay so anything else I can do?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3959 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py): Don't let the user select both "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu".
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3960 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Provide visual feedback for clicking "Try Ubuntu" in the form of a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: spinning cursor.
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: I've opened up bug 541607 so I can mark the test a fail and I'm off to bed, I'll try some of the other wubis tomorrow to make sure it's not a freak cd or something.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541607 in wubi "Lucid: Wubi drops immediately into grub shell on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541607
<ev> damn, he left before I could say thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-19
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r283 usb-creator/ (6 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Pulse the progress bar while flushing changes to disk.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Fix unmounting the target partition at the end of install.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Stop listening to devicekit events just before we enter the core install
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  routine.
<xivulon> ev, cjwatson: I do not even reach 541607, in VM I get stacked at the kernel before the initrd is loaded
<ara> bug 541607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541607 in wubi "Lucid: Wubi drops immediately into grub shell on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541607
<ev> cjwatson: can you commit that wubi patch from last night?  I'll build and upload a new wubi so we have something to point users at in the release notes.
<cjwatson> ev: I haven't tested it *at all*
<cjwatson> but I can if you want ...
<ev> hm, perhaps davmor2 would be so kind as to give it a spin first, once he wakes up
<cjwatson> it should be no worse than the current situation - I've gone ahead and committed
<cjwatson> r174
<ev> thanks
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r395 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Add support for preempt kernel flavour on amd64 (LP: #541625).
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1430 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: On new installs, include preseeded tasks in the choices list, regardless
<CIA-3> tasksel: of filtering (LP: #540167).
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1431 ubuntu/ (9 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, removing edubuntu-ship-addon, updating
<CIA-3> tasksel: uec's Key to cloud-init, and hiding eucalyptus-* on new installs.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1432 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu26
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r396 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu5
<ev> fail.  I forgot about the keymap when pushing the greeter into ubiqutiy: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/539255
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539255 in ubiquity "[Lucid Alpha3] kbt-002 testcase failed, selecting a language in ubiquity, keyboard layout is always set to US" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> I don't think it needs to be explicitly selected here, maybe just run through the default
<RobertoSbragia> As your request I can try wubi in the pm, in Italy now it's 11.25 o'clock, I can try wubi about at 16 o'clock
<davmor2> ev: there's a new wubi I believe?
<ev> RobertoSbragia, davmor2: (09:15:58) Evan: anyone have a copy of Windows handy and the free time to give http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/lucid/wubi-r174.exe a spin?
<Akamaro> Hi, I got an email
<davmor2> ev: I'll give it a go now dude :)
<ev> davmor2: you rock
<davmor2> ev: I try but my head hurtz when I mosh to close to the desk ;)
<ev> haha
<RobertoSbragia> :-) see you later!
<davmor2> ev: http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=thermos+mugs&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=31KjS62GGc614ga65KX0CQ&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCsQrQQwAg  that should fix you tea issues :)
<ev> davmor2: :)
<ev> I wonder if they make those no-spill sippy cups in a size and thermal integrity adequate for tea
<davmor2> Oh yes
<cjwatson> you get insulating ones that are designed to keep milk cold, but presumably roughly the same principle applies
<davmor2> ev: it's dling the image now
<cjwatson> as long as the thing doesn't melt ...
<ev> haha, that is my concern
 * ev will try to hunt one down and experiment
<davmor2> ev: just stick to the thermal one it has a lid and keeps it hot,  I'd of thought that Ubuntu Shop would of had one but apparently not
<ev> apt-cdrom on usb live environment is known broken due to the lack of symlinks in vfat, right?
<cjwatson> ew
<davmor2> YAY! well yay in that it got further than yesterday
<ara> davmor2, :-)
<davmor2> oh oh oh Installing system
<davmor2> ev: the first screen got to 814% which I find a tad bit concerning but other than that it seems to be trundling along nicely :)
<cjwatson> we should really nail this progress bar breakage, we've had plenty of reports of it
<cjwatson> but actual can't-install usually takes priority ...
<ev> ah! found it
<ev> cjwatson: indeed
<ev> if I remember correctly, it's due to nested progress bars, no?
<cjwatson> I think so
<cjwatson> incorrect nesting or something
<davmor2> reboot into system now fingers crossed everyone
<davmor2> I got plymouth
<davmor2> I got gdm
<davmor2> I got desktop
<davmor2> You guys ROCK
<ara> davmor2, \o/
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: it doesn't like plymouth on exit but other than that the system is fine :)
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> bit worrying that xivulon couldn't get past the kernel mind you
<cjwatson> but probably a different problem ...
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Don't gzip font or ACM files in /etc/console-setup/. The space saving
<CIA-3> console-setup: is negligible, and it's more efficient not to need to uncompress them at
<CIA-3> console-setup: boot time.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu12
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r786 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/41apt_cdrom):
<CIA-3> casper: Don't let apt try to auto-detect the CD-ROM device using udev. We
<CIA-3> casper: already know what it is, and using udev to find it again wont work
<CIA-3> casper: for USB disks.
<davmor2> ev: is there away to tell wubi to only get the 32bit version?
<ev> wubi.exe --32bit
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: I'm going through all the desktops in 64bit now then I'll hit it again with 32bit
<ev> okay, symlink updates, new CD builds will have the fixed wubi
<cjwatson> I'll release-note this
<ev> thanks
<davmor2> Meh Installer Crashed on kubuntu I'll grab the info
<ev> davmor2: if it's console-setup crashed with code 141, it's already fixed in trunk
<davmor2> ev: traceback reads File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity", line 468, in <module>  main(oem_config)  \"/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity", line455, in main  install(query=options.query)  \"/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity", line 243, in install  ret = wizard.run()  \"/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py", line 388, in run  self.debconf_progress_window.set_title(
<ev> davmor2: can you pastebin it
<davmor2> ev: no browser
<davmor2> I'm ubuntu-bugging it though
<ev> davmor2: apt-get install pastebinit ;)
<davmor2> ev: How do I then get the info from the qt window screen to the tty?
<davmor2> ev: is there somewhere I can grab the traceback from?
<davmor2> or I can take a photo for you :)
<cjwatson> traceback should be in /var/log/installer/debug
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: bug 541829 has that file attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541829 in ubiquity "Kde wubi crashes on r174" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541829
<davmor2> does that help?
<ev> cjwatson: so michaelforrest2 had a quick chat about this updating the installer thing, and he felt (and I agree) that this a general problem applicable to any piece of critical software on the system.  If we're going to solve it for one thing, why not do it across the board?  He also sees this as a documentation issue, that if we find a critical bug in the installer, then we should push a new ubiquity to -updates, and provide instructions on the wiki 
<ev> michaelforrest2: do step in and correct me if I'm getting this wrong
<ev> michaelforrest2: the one thing we didn't cover is the release notes link.  Do you agree with Mark that it should go as well?
<cjwatson> the problem has always been that there is no convenient way for a user to update the installer, and statistically, installation blockers have tended to be bugs in the installer rather than in other bits of the system; it's a common-case optimisation
<cjwatson> (well, or kernel or X bugs, but we can't realistically help with those)
<cjwatson> we often *do* push a new ubiquity to -updates, and have provided instructions on the wiki in the past - it didn't help much
<michaelforrest2> ev: I think the same goes yes.
<ev> cjwatson:  really?  Did we do this since I joined and I've just forgotten?
<cjwatson> we certainly did it for hardy
<michaelforrest2> Mainly because in this context it looks like *Ubuntu* release notes instead of *Installer* release notes
<cjwatson> I'm just concerned that this is a failing-to-learn-from-experience thing
<cjwatson> we've tried the things being suggested here in the past when we had critical installer bugs, and continued to get flooded with bugs anyway, which suggests to me that it didn't really help users
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: in my opinion, this relates to larger issues of incompletely tested code, and is an ad-hoc solution to a class of problems that needs to be addressed on a more general level
<cjwatson> yes, it's an ad-hoc solution
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that necessarily makes it the wrong thing to do at the moment
<michaelforrest> so 1. we should not be expecting to release faulty code, and 2. we should think about a way that applications in general can show that they require critical updates
<michaelforrest> I believe that as long as it is possible to update the installer via the Live Session, then we are not preventing people from solving any problems that might arise.
<cjwatson> but we're explicitly guiding people away from the live session in lucid
<cjwatson> we've actually made this problem *worse* by active design decisions
<michaelforrest> no we're not - we've put a big 'Try' button in.
<cjwatson> realistically, somebody who fails to install Ubuntu by the primary method is not going to reboot, press the Try button, and try an upgrade
<cjwatson> they're going to throw the CD in the bin instead
<michaelforrest> I disagree.
<michaelforrest> They are presented two options. If the second doesn't work, and they are motivated to try Ubuntu, then they are likely to give the first option a go.
<ev> normally I'd say lets put it to user testing, but we're way out of time for that
<cjwatson> and go through this convoluted process?  I just don't believe that
<michaelforrest> The key thing here is that we shouldn't be releasing broken software!
<ev> though it seems though that we've already had plenty, given what cjwatson is saying about the bug count
<cjwatson> obviously, but what do you want of us
<michaelforrest> We should not be patching the UI in the assumption that we will fail
<ev> we're patching the ui if and only if we've failed (in the proposed design)
<michaelforrest> If we keep the options to a minimum, it is far more likely that somebody will try both, and they can then use Google etc… to solve their problem.
<cjwatson> but, again, experience from the past says they don't
<michaelforrest> This needs user testing.
<michaelforrest> Anyway this has come from Mark so you can raise it with him, but I tend to agree with his decision.
<cjwatson> the button itself came from Mark in the first place, of course ;-)
<michaelforrest> of course.
<michaelforrest> this is the crazy world in which we live ;)
<cjwatson> I mean, obviously I agree that we shouldn't be releasing broken software, but even aside from the "stupid" class of bugs (i.e. logic just wrong), the installer is always going to be more vulnerable to only-reproducible-in-certain-specialised-environments bugs than most
<cjwatson> and I think we should be institutionally recognising that
<cjwatson> we have had too many of the "stupid" class of bugs in the past, and we've been working to rectify that with things like better static analysis
<cjwatson> and we're certainly in a much better position than we were in e.g. dapper
<cjwatson> but I'm concerned about taking an entirely idealistic position here
<davmor2> ev: where does wubi look for une or is it still looking for unr?  It can't located the meta and therefore can't get the image for ubuntu-netbook
 * cjwatson tries to work out how to detect at partitioning commit time when partitions have been deleted
<cjwatson> I think maybe if I leave a 'deleted' marker in the state directory it would help
<ev> cjwatson: going back to the design of this update thing.  If we stuck with it, we could put an upstart job that starts on networking and tries to fetch the URL and drop it somewhere local that ubiquity will look.  Though perhaps the time between networking and ubiquity is quite small and this is just trying to be too clever.
<cjwatson> I like the general idea although sometimes networking isn't really available until network-manager comes up ... although mind you in that case it probably won't work in the ubiquity-dm session anyway :)
<ev> indeed, that's what I was thinking
<ev> there's no chance for them to select a wireless network anyway
<cjwatson> the time between networking and ubiquity *actually displaying its UI* should be sufficient to do a wget
<ev> not if we keep fixing the slowness in ubiquity and scott keeps fixing the boot performance
<ev> perhaps I'll ask him for some sleep statements ;)
<cjwatson> well, there's only so fast it can go off a CD ...
<cjwatson> or even a USB stick
<ev> indeed
<ara> ev, have you seen davmor2's question about UNE+wubi?
<ev> ara: I did, then something shiny passed by
 * ev checks again
<ev> ah, still looking for UNR
 * davmor2 files bug
<ara> ev, thanks
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r176 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Ubuntu Netbook Remix is now the Ubuntu Netbook Edition.
<ev> ara: sure thing
<davmor2> ev: bug 541881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541881 in wubi "Wubi is still pointing at unr and not une" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541881
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r177 trunk/debian/changelog: LP reference for previous commit.
<ev> thanks
<ev> and uploaded as well
<davmor2> noted :)
<yo2boy_> hey
<yo2boy_> I'm willing to help testing the new Wubi.
<davmor2> yo2boy_: ask on #ubuntu-testing
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: http://i44.tinypic.com/29ok1mp.png has just been dropped onto -testing
<ev> davmor2: fixed in r3941
<davmor2> ev: thanks
<ev> davmor2: if they use the most recent CDs, they wont see that
<ev> err nevermind
<ev> they still will
<ev> but it's definitely fixed
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r284 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Pulse when installing the bootloader.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r195 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/partman-base.templates lib/commit.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Don't warn about data loss on formatted/removed partitions when there
<CIA-3> partman-base: are no such partitions (LP: #151266).
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: ^- that's something you were asking for, IIRC
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: yes
<michaelforrest> why don't I get a link to launchpad from this bot?
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r196 ubuntu/ (8 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 139
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 139 could not be found
<cjwatson> it probably doesn't notice the "LP: #nnnnnn" format in changelogs
<cjwatson> bug 151266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151266 in partman-base "partman/confirm should not include warning if there's no data left to lose" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151266
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r197 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu1
<bladernr_> ev:  How does one get Migration Assistant to work?  I've got Xubuntu 64 on a test system, with some text files I created to be migrated over.  Installing Ubuntu 64bit now (Lucid) but Migration Assistant never runs
<bladernr_> it worked for davmor2 just now on his test, but for some reason, not on mine...
<davmor2> bladernr_: mine was against vista :)
<bladernr_> ahhh... there's the difference
<ev> bladernr_: it doesn't search for documents on Linux
<ev> as davmor2 suggests
<bladernr_> ah hah...
<bladernr_> that explains it and I am not, in fact, crazy...
<bladernr_> well, I may still be... but that makes sense then...
<bladernr_> hrmmm.. Ok... to be sure, I'll pop my "real" hd back in my netbook and see if I can grab stuff from the XP install there
<bladernr_> crap... no I wont.  netbooks aren't 64bit :(
<bladernr_> doh!
<persia> Um, some are.
<bladernr_> well... atoms arent AFAIK
<persia> Well, except the new ones :)
<bladernr_> so out of curiosity, why doesn't it pull info from other linux installs?
<davmor2> bladernr_: cause you can link to it easily
<bladernr_> davmor2:  true... meh... I was just getting exited about a chance to be lazy and have the installer duplicate /home for me ;-)
<nicholascolebrow> Heyy! I want to help test the new wubi.
<nicholascolebrow> hello?
<nicholascolebrow> I don't see any anwsers. Maybe I did this wrong.... I hate IRC. I want to help test the new wubi! E-mail me at [cfhs_1@yahoo.com] thanks!
<cjwatson> ev: it would be good to have some kind of comment from somebody on bug 368060 about where it stands at the moment, if anywhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368060 in ubiquity "Map of Kashmir when selecting the timezone is incorrect" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368060
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, done
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> glad you clarified :-)
<ev> sure, my apologies for not being more vocal as I work to resolve this
<ev> I spoke at length and in person with Ken the other day about it
<ev> so he should have everything he needs to complete it
<ev> I'll continue to check in with him to make sure it's on track for beta 2
<cjwatson> great, thank you
<cjwatson> I thought it was on track, but just wanted to make sure
<ev> I'm going to upload a new ubiquity now that beta 1 is out the door
<ev> actually, I'll wait for partman-base to build
<yotux> hello i am willy to test wubi if the need still is here
<cjwatson> I think we're OK for the moment, thanks
<yotux> not a problem
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3961 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu5, console-setup 1.34ubuntu12, partman-base 139ubuntu1.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-20
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3962 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.6
<xivulon> ops there are at least a couple of commits that did not make the public repo, although I seem to remember that I pushed (http://cia.vc/stats/author/Agostino%20Russo/.message/13436, http://cia.vc/stats/author/Agostino%20Russo/.message/1334c)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r178 trunk/ (data/preseed.lupin data/preseed.mythbuntu debian/changelog): Bumped preseed suite to lucid
<thst> is my "installer is taking extreme amounts of time to load if it ever completes" problem a known one? i cant seem to find it mentioned anywhere (where to look??)... lucid beta1 amd64/desktop
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3963 ubiquity/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Add inactive labels to the user setup page (LP: #537986).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r285 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py:
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Umount just before showing the finished dialog.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Don't show the progress percentage when pulsing the progress bar.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-14
<arjunaraoc> Hi cjwatson, want to know  Telugu status in Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 3 for boot time support.
<brendand> hi
<brendand> does anyone have any tips on getting good logs out of d-i
<brendand> i have another dhcp config issue in natty this time
<brendand> with the server image
<cjwatson> stieg: I don't know offhand whether there's a bug
<cjwatson> stieg: 'ubiquity ubiquity/reboot true' is syntactically incorrect.  Try 'ubiquity ubiquity/reboot boolean true'?
<cjwatson> brendand: back up to main menu, select "save debug logs", extract syslog and partman from there
<cjwatson> (well, just syslog in this case, but in general ...)
<ogra> hmm, so oem-config doesnt work at all on serial console (unless i remove all tty upstart jobs) ... funnily the debconf post oem-config run *does* happen on serial
<ogra> oh, fun and oem-config doesnt finish at all, seems it directly skips to package removal
<ogra> (no user is created, admin group doesnt exists etc etc)
<ogra> hmm, but the new hostname is set
<ogra> and syslog doesnt show anything after netcfg
<ogra> weird
<cjwatson> stieg: actually, compatibility with the old console-setup/* names caused https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/698263 - so I think I would rather not attempt to reintroduce compatibility there, sorry
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 698263 in console-setup "keyboard-configuration set's console layout to us,af on update" [High,Fix released]
<ev> cjwatson: I've attached a new wubi to the bug report.  I'd upload it to rookery, but I don't have access to my gpg keyring until I get home on Thursday night.
<ev> but will do so then
<cjwatson> ok, will probably need to wait for that before we can have working CDs then
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: ah, you built with an old GRUB by the looks of things though
<cjwatson> at least according to the description of that attachment
<ev> yikes, sorry
<ev> fixing now
<cjwatson> I suspect I'll still want to switch over to GRUB 2's ntldr-img before natty
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced that the bug I thought I saw in GRLDR was an artefact
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r599 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Guard against blkid returning non-zero (LP: #729394).
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r600 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu10
<stieg> cjwatson: No worries about that.  The entry I mentioned earlier is getting me around the issue so its all good.  However I am still hitting the reboot prompt.  I have "ubiquity ubiquity/reboot boolean true" in the preseed file but thats still a no go.
<cjwatson> add debug-ubiquity as a boot parameter (on the kernel command line), show me /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug
<stieg> cjwatson: ack.  Give me a few minutes to let it do its thing
<arjunaraoc> Hi cjwatson,  want to know when Telugu will be supported at boot time. Is it present in alpha 3, as indicated in earlier email dialogue
<stieg> cjwatson: where would you like me to post the log files?  Paste bin somewhere?
<stieg> debconf (developer): <-- FGET ubiquity/reboot seen
<stieg> debconf (developer): --> 0 true
<stieg> debconf (developer): <-- FGET ubiquity/poweroff seen
<stieg> debconf (developer): --> 0 false
<cjwatson> pastebin - I don't want to debug partial logs
<cjwatson> arjunaraoc: argh, sorry, it fell off my stack
<stieg> np
<arjunaraoc> hi cjwatson, np can you let me know when is it likely to happen
<stieg> cjwatson: Here is the debug log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580211/
<stieg> cjwatson: And here is the syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580212/
<cjwatson> stieg: and what's the exact text of the message you're seeing?
<stieg> Installation is complete.  You need to restart the computer in order to use the new installation
<cjwatson> stieg: ah, I think this will fix it:
<cjwatson> ubiquity ubiquity/shutdown boolean true
<stieg> shutdown?  eh?  Whats the difference between that and the poweroff?  Won't that cause the computer to simple turnoff instead of reboot?
<cjwatson> actually, perhaps best 'boolean false' there
<cjwatson> and in fact I have the whole thing wrong, one moment
<stieg> are you looking in the prepare method
<cjwatson> ubiquity ubiquity/poweroff boolean false
<cjwatson> ^- use that
<stieg> sure.  I can easily throw that in
<cjwatson> the value actually doesn't matter here, it just needs to be marked as seen so that ubiquity knows it's preseeded
<stieg> hahahaha... oh man
<stieg> :P
<stieg> thats kinda funny :)
<stieg> I'll give it a run
<arjunaraoc> Hi cjwatson, kindly update on email, when Telugu boot is supported when you get some time. I am keen to see it as part of 11.04 and would like to help towards the same. Bye
<stieg> cjwatson: is that a regression from 10.10?  I never used to specify the poweroff flag
<cjwatson> preseeding isn't guaranteed to be stable across releases
<cjwatson> ubiquity/poweroff was added since 10.10
<cjwatson> I don't know if this is necessarily the best way to implement its preseeding, though - it would be worth filing a bug
<stieg> Agreed.  Let me test it first and if it works I will file the bug and give you the URL for it
<stieg> cjwatson: That did the trick.  Reboot happened
<cjwatson> good
<cjwatson> I don't need the URL, just paste in this IRC conversation or something :)
<stieg> you got it.
<cjwatson> thanks
<stieg> cjwatson: Filed bug 735097.  Might I say I really dislike how I have to file bugs using the ubuntu-bug app.  Is there a way to circumvent that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735097 in ubiquity "Ubiquity not auto-restarting with "ubiquity ubiquity/reboot boolean true" in preseed file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735097
<cjwatson> stieg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<stieg> cjwatson: Thanks.  Of course the answer lies down in the area that I didn't read :P
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-15
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1426 ubuntu/ (54 files in 3 dirs): Fix "F19" typo in gfxboot help text (LP: #537894).
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/ (94 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 2.34
<yo2boy_> has this been fixed in 11.04 yet?
<yo2boy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14168/installer-gets-stuck-with-a-grayed-out-forward-button
<ev> yo2boy_: see Kees' response to that question.  This is made clearer in the natty version of the installer.
<ev> Might I kindly ask that someone releases a new ubiquity?
<pinguy> so are people having problems with ubi-partman code 141?
<pinguy> ubiquity_2.5.20 works fine
<pinguy> but any newer versions are not working
<pinguy> Also installing the Alpha using btrf seems to make the install pretty slow
<pinguy> and the root drive is split into two folders
<pinguy> @root and @home
<pinguy> is this meant to be like this
<ev> pinguy: the fix is committed, it just hasn't been uploaded yet
<ev> for ubi-partman exiting with 141, that is
<cjwatson> ev: I was about to, yes - I'm just getting a new localechooser sorted out
<ev> cjwatson: yay, thanks a bunch!
<ev> cjwatson: I really enjoyed that blog post, by the way.  Thanks for taking the time to write it; 'twas enlightening.
<cjwatson> oh good, glad it helped somebody
<cjwatson> pinguy: btrfs> not the installer team's problem, I'm afraid :-)
<cjwatson> pinguy: the split into two subvolumes is deliberate; it lets us do interesting things like roll back upgrades without disturbing the home directory
<cjwatson> not our problem> I mean the performance aspects
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r156 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.34ubuntu1
<pinguy> Ok thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4566 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Update for changes in localechooser up to 2.34ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4567 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.34ubuntu1,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: partman-auto 93ubuntu10.
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r157 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Fix architecture-dependent-only builds.
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r158 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.34ubuntu2
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4568 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.34ubuntu2.
<cjwatson> ev: just to check, this ubi-partman bug is just a consequence of bug 729394, isn't it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729394 in partman-auto "partman fails to load during install on LVM systems" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729394
<cjwatson> ev: or did you do something else?
<ev> I mistakenly thought we could drop root earlier, but it's needed by parted_server
<cjwatson> ev: that was already uploaded, 2.5.24
<ev> well that's where I created the bug
<ev> by dropping root ealier in 2.5.24
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4569 trunk/ (138 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> so the fix in 2.5.25 is to revert that
<cjwatson> ev: I don't see such a fix in the tree at the moment
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4570 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Allow preseeding only ubiquity/reboot to suppress the reboot dialog,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: without needing to preseed ubiquity/poweroff as well (LP: #727416).
<ev> cjwatson: ugh, forgot to bind the branch
<ev> finding
<ev> fixing*
<ev> Committed. (I don't have CIA set up on this thing yet)
<cjwatson> thans, so this closes bug 730209?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730209 in ubiquity "Ubi-partman fails with exit code 141 in Desktop Natty Alpha 3" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730209
<cjwatson> *thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4572 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  - Translate some other possible versions of the next button when
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  changing language (LP: #730208).
<cjwatson> urgh, somebody uploaded ubiquity 2.5.25 without committing
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4573 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): merge lp:~kees/ubiquity/ver-2.5.25
<cjwatson> ev: assuming it does ...
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4574 trunk/debian/changelog: close LP #730209
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730209 in ubiquity "Ubi-partman fails with exit code 141 in Desktop Natty Alpha 3" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730209
<ev> yes, sorry
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4575 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.26
<NidHelp> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that was not intelligible to us; this is an English-speaking channel
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r159 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser): Filter out commented lines from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED (LP: #465120).
<Guest57327> Hello, I'm trying to boot off a live CD but when ubuntu starts the screen is blank. I know the screen is working because the BIOS screen still shows up while it's booting, and I think ubuntu is booting because when I press the power button to turn it off the CD ejects and the computer waits for me to press Enter
<ev> Guest57327: do you see the purple background at boot? If so, press a key when you see the man = keyboard icon. Select a language, then hit F6.
<ev> if the nomodeset option is in that menu, select it, then select Install Ubuntu
<ev> if it isn't, hit escape and add "nomodeset" to the text that appears, then hit enter
<Guest57327> the screen behaves as if I just turned off my computer, so I don't see anything
<Guest57327> ...with a little Signal Lost popup, and it turns off
<ev> if you don't see anything at all at any point past the BIOS POST, then I'm not sure. cjwatson, is there any way to force isolinux to try a different mode?
<ev> oh, it's well past closing time in the UK
<Guest57327> oh, hey I just got it to show the man = keyboard thing briefly before the screen turned off
<Guest57327> also the "capslock is on" light on my keyboard is blinking now
<Guest57327> ... and it's gone again
<Guest57327> well it took some weird BOIS ritual to get the screen to show up. I followed your advice ev, and it looked like it was working for a second but now it kernel panicked
<cjwatson> Guest57327: holding shift should put it into failsafe mode and skip gfxboot, I think
<cjwatson> ev: ^- cc
<cjwatson> I think that might have to be left shift actually
<Guest57327> How long do I have to hold it? It's still booting
<cjwatson> only in the early part of boot, before the purple background and icon would show
<Guest57327> I haven't heard any activity from the disc drive for a while, I think it froze
<Guest57327> I'm going to try the LTS version
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-16
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r394 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.postinst):
<CIA-7> console-setup: Tolerate absence of setupcon in keyboard-configuration.postinst
<CIA-7> console-setup: (LP: #733497).
<CIA-7> main-menu: cjwatson * r563 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.35
<Guest57327> Ok, now in the menu at startup when I select boot it says: "Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz"
<CIA-7> main-menu: cjwatson * r564 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<Guest6587> Ok, I'm booting off the live CD but after the initial boot menu and some startup text the screen is completely blank - the backlight is even turning off.  I'm shure it's staring up, it makes the 'welcome' sound after a few seconds
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4576 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Drop code related to debian-installer/fallbacklocale, since that
<CIA-7> ubiquity: template no longer exists (LP: #736060).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4577 trunk/debian/imported-po/Makefile: tidy output
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4578 trunk/debian/ (70 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.24.3-0ubuntu2 and
<CIA-7> ubiquity: gnome-panel 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.
<cjwatson> hmph, still something wrong with the autopartitioner
<cjwatson> partman-auto/init_automatically_partition is set to the empty string
<cjwatson> still privilege problems ...
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4579 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): punctuation
<ev> ugh
<cjwatson> resuming investigation, something killed my laptop
<cjwatson> unless you want to take over in which case feel free - it's easily reproducible with a blank disk in kvm, assuming you apply r4576 on the fly
<cjwatson> but I figure pycon is too busy to make it practical for you to investigate
<ev> actually, it's a bit quiet this morning and I'm waiting on reviews for some patches to cpython, so I'll have a look
<cjwatson> I think I see it actually
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> GET_MAX_PRIMARY doesn't always return an int - it can return the empty string if there's nothing on the disk
<cjwatson> the permissions error I saw was a knock-on effect
<cjwatson> though I think it might be worth fixing it while we have a scenario that reproduces it
<cjwatson> basically we need to take care that PartedServer's destructor runs with raised privileges
<cjwatson> I wonder if I can do that concisely with a context manager ...
<cjwatson> it'd be annoying to have to reindent all that code
<ev> PartedServer.__del__? Wouldn't a @raised_privileges decorator work fine there?
<cjwatson> hmm, fair point I suppose
<cjwatson> I was sort of thinking of forcing it to go out of scope earlier
<cjwatson> it seems a bit concerning that it can accidentally hang around open until the gc gets round to running
<cjwatson> iyswim
<ev> hm
<cjwatson> something vaguely like http://paste.ubuntu.com/581099/
<cjwatson> and then 'with parted_server.context():'
<cjwatson> er, 'with parted_server.context() as parted:'
<ev> looks good
<ev> indeed
<ev> nice
<cjwatson> though we do have to do some try/finallys anyway
<cjwatson> I'm thinking of something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/581106/ ?
<cjwatson> what do you think?
<cjwatson> the context manager is really then mostly for conciseness
 * ev reads
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 64bit in VBox, ubiquity crashes immediately on starting today
<charlie-tca> bug 736117
<ubot2> charlie-tca: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/736117)
<ev> seems to be the best option, and looks good
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: already fixed, am working on some other fatal problems
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<cjwatson> hm, apart from a circular import problem
<ev> that's possible? I thought double imports were a nop?
<ev> oh, I misread
 * cjwatson repairs
<cjwatson> hmm, that doesn't help, maybe I should drop the context manager idea
<cjwatson> and just use a small number of try/finallys
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4580 trunk/ubiquity/misc.py: defend against circular imports in case ubiquity.parted_server needs to import ubiquity.misc in future
<cjwatson> yeah, that's better
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4581 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Ensure that PartedServer dialogs are always properly closed on
<CIA-7> ubiquity: exceptional paths.
<ev> looks good
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4582 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix partition-table-full check to cope with disks without a partition
<CIA-7> ubiquity: table.
<cjwatson> and that was the actual problem
<ev> I really need to make more of a habit for testing that scenario
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4583 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.27
<highvoltage> ev: your last full day?
<ev> at pycon, yeah
<highvoltage> aah
 * cody-somerville was wondering about that comment too, lol.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-17
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1427 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-7 kernels.
<_robbat2|irssi> despite my cloak, i am poking installing Ubuntu on some gear, and despite being in the expert mode, I cannot find how to do something I want
<_robbat2|irssi> specifically, on some new Dell servers, I want GPT instead of the msdos partition table
<charlie-tca> _robbat2|irssi: I think you switch to a tty, using Alt+F2, and use either gparted or parted to create the partition table and partitions then. Use Alt+F1 or F7 to get back to the installer screen and continue the install
<_robbat2|irssi> i'm doing it via install over SSH, so no Alt-F2
<charlie-tca> someone will step up soon, to help. I don't really know how to do it over SSH
<_robbat2|irssi> err, and efter execute shell, there's no gparted or parted binaries
<_robbat2|irssi> just a weird parted_server
<_robbat2|irssi> ISO it's booted on it the 10.04 LTS server
<_robbat2|irssi> maybe i should just reboot this to Gentoo, partition and LVM all of it, then reboot back to the installer and just assign the partitions
<_robbat2|irssi> similarly in your installer, no way to get binary SI units, it seems to be decimal units only
<_robbat2|irssi> charlie-tca: for reference: expert mode, add the parted-udeb, then parted is available, and you can do it manually and drop back into the partitioning ncurses UI for doing RAID/LVM if you want
<_robbat2|irssi> and now GRUB2 refuses to install, without much output from grub-install either
<_robbat2|irssi> suggestions welcome, i'll read backlog in 12-16 hours
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-18
<cjwatson> _robbat2|irssi: I can probably help with your GRUB 2 failure, but only if I see the error messages
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r395 ubuntu/debian/ (console-setup.setvtrgb.upstart vtrgb changelog rules): merge Dustin's 1.57ubuntu11 release
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r396 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu12
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1428 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu23
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1429 ubuntu/ (build/util/gen-sources.list.udeb debian/changelog): Skip the option field in sources.list lines, if present.
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r629 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/lib/debian-installer.d/S30term):
<CIA-7> rootskel: src/lib/debian-installer.d/S30term: apply the configurable console
<CIA-7> rootskel: colors in the d-i virtual terminals, LP: #730672
<cjwatson> oops, forgot --fixes
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r629 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/lib/debian-installer.d/S30term):
<CIA-7> rootskel: src/lib/debian-installer.d/S30term: apply the configurable console
<CIA-7> rootskel: colors in the d-i virtual terminals, LP: #730672
<winsen1> hello every body i've probleme, with grub
<winsen1>  msg error = grub loading stage1.5.  grub loading, please wait... error 17
<winsen1> can you help me? i had reintalled winxp  cause i had 2 os ubuntu+winxp, and 'd like to reinstall ubuntu also, but unfortunely i have had this problem
<_robbat2|irssi> cjwatson: ping
<_robbat2|irssi> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed."
<_robbat2|irssi> "This is a fatal error"
<_robbat2|irssi> I do not know where it's actually logging to
<_robbat2|irssi> ah, mucking around I get an idea
<_robbat2|irssi> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
<_robbat2|irssi> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume.
<cjwatson> _robbat2|irssi: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition may help.  you should be able to create one in the partitioner
<cjwatson> _robbat2|irssi: (it logs to /var/log/syslog, also on alt-f4)
<_robbat2|irssi> yeah I did that already and solved it
<_robbat2|irssi> i'd previously used mbr-gpt and Grub1
<_robbat2|irssi> saving the need for a dedicated EFI BIOS boot partition
<_robbat2|irssi> basically it just chainloads to the first linux partition instead
<cjwatson> sure, partitions are cheaper on GPT than on MBR though; fewer annoying limits
<cjwatson> so we can avoid having to store the boot loader in unsafe places
<_robbat2|irssi> w/ gpt-mbr grub still ends up in / or a dedicated /boot if you have one
<_robbat2|irssi> just that the MBR sector, in addition to the EE GPT protective layout, has a little piece of code to chainload to the first linux partition
<_robbat2|irssi> no need for a partition at all
<_robbat2|irssi> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-boot/mbr-gpt
<_robbat2|irssi> it's also useful in that you can use it to get good GPT support on classic BIOS easily
<_robbat2|irssi> unfortunetly teh upstream site is dead
<cjwatson> the problem with putting GRUB in a filesystem is that it is vulnerable to being broken if the filesystem does otherwise legitimate maintenance operations
<cjwatson> that's why we (GRUB upstream) don't recommend it
<cjwatson> loading the modules from a filesystem is fine, but it's better for the core image to be in a fixed location
<_robbat2|irssi> <--- Gentoo's grub1 maintainer, but not our grub2 maintainer
 * cjwatson nods
 * cjwatson <- grub2 developer, Debian/Ubuntu grub1 (when I have to) and grub2 maintainer
<cjwatson> though more immediately, father who should be going to see what his daughter wants ;-)
<_robbat2|irssi> noted, keeping the fixed location for the stage1.5 is strongly preferred
<_robbat2|irssi> l8r, thx for being around to chat
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-19
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r398 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Install setvtrgb job with --no-start --upstart-only (LP: #738159).
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r399 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu14
<Deskill> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124619.msg927804 только вместо ноута десктоп
<cjwatson> I don't think we have any Russian speakers here, sorry
<cjwatson> we would need /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman, possibly also /var/log/installer/debug, to debug that
<Deskill> omg
<Deskill> i dont have logs now =/
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-20
<lee1954> do you cover making icons?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-12
<soren> I see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=605614 being closed, but it's not entirely clear to me how I actually make use of that functionality. Do I need to use an early_command to kill syslogd and restart it with an appropriate -R?
<ubot2`> Debian bug 605614 in busybox "debian-installer: Ability to configure remote syslog" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<soren> Oh, found it!
<soren> (log_host and log_port on the kernel command line does the trick (found in rootskel rather than d-i where I was looking before))
<brendand> i'm doing a net install and somehow a fishy archive mirror path is being generated (see this screenshot)
<brendand> http://ubuntuone.com/0pbpXFTOb1Yfj7gxoq3R6b
<brendand> as you can see it's a path to a Lucid archive mirror, but it's looking for the directory dists/precise/Release
<brendand> i can't find precise mentioned anywhere in the preseed so where could it be getting the instruction to use that path from?
<cjwatson> you're using the precise installer to install lucid, aren't you?
<brendand> ok. now i just need to figure out how that's happening
<brendand> maybe clearing out some cruft will do the trick
<ironm> Hello. May I ask some questions about live-builder 3.0-a45 on ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04B1 here? I am getting some strange errors when trying to create live images .. like:
<ironm> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lzma/lzma_4.43-14ubuntu2_amd64.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ironm> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shared-mime-info/shared-mime-info_0.90-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ironm> It is a strange error as I am able to resolve and access (using browser) archive.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-13
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r253 ubuntu/ (74 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.41
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r254 ubuntu/debian/ (18 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r255 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.41ubuntu1
<narusso> setup-storage fails while trying to install 12.04, claiming "this system does not have a physical disk 1". Seems that disk-info ignores /dev/sda because it's group is root instead of disk. Is udev to blame?
<stgraber> ev: do you think you can get a new wubi.exe built, signed and published (for Precise) soonish? I'd like to test some dailies with the current wubi and I think it'd also make it easier for some of the daily testers (instead of having to send them a custom build ;))
<ev> sure, I'll do it nowish
<stgraber> thanks
<jibel> stgraber, about bug 950282 , I confirm what superm1 found and now trying 2.9.26 on b1
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<jibel> .27 actually
<stgraber> jibel: thanks. Whenever I see a gtk upload and that kind of stacktraces I start by suspecting gtk before ubiquity ;)
<stgraber> at least it's fairly easy to only upgrade ubiquity for that kind of test
<stgraber> jibel: ok, so 2.9.27 with an up to date userspace triggers the bug but 2.9.27 with beta1's userspace doesn't?
<jibel> stgraber, right, I'm now updating gtk on b1
<jibel> logout from live session crashes :/
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I noticed that recently, if you logout you're screwed, lightdm enter some kind of infinite loop...
<stgraber> jibel: the best way is to boot the live CD, then switch to tty1, run "stop lightdm", do the upgrades, then run "start lightdm", I think that worked fine last I tried :)
<jibel> stgraber, unity-greeter segfaults and lightdm tries to restart it
<stgraber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/943037
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943037 in casper "Log out/in not working in live session" [High,Triaged]
<stgraber> not sure it's really casper's fault though, I'll have a look in a few minutes though, I just finished grabbing all the images I needed for some testing here
<jibel> stgraber, here is the list of pending updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/882076/ any idea which one I should upgrade next ?
<stgraber> jibel: I'm submitting a bug report for the unity-greeter crash
<stgraber> wow, that's a long list :)
<stgraber> gir1.2-gtk-3.0 sounds like a good candidate
<stgraber> jibel: I filed bug 954255 and poked mterry about it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954255 in unity-greeter "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954255
<jibel> stgraber, k. no crash with gir1.2-gtk-3.0 . upgrading libc6
<jibel> stgraber, boom
<stgraber> jibel: cool, so that was the libc6?
<jibel> stgraber, yep. upgraded from 2.15-0ubuntu3 to 2.15-0ubuntu5
<stgraber> jibel: ok, looking at the changelog, the most likely is the 2.15-0ubuntu3 => 2.15-0ubuntu4 upgrade breaking it
<stgraber>   * Merge from Debian (r5173, 2.13-27).
<stgraber>   * Don't include the non-default multilib debug files in the libc6-dbg
<stgraber>     package for any architecture.
<stgraber> 2.15-0ubuntu5 is supposedly ARM speciifc
<stgraber> jibel: can you try with 2.15-0ubuntu4 to confirm you also have the problem? (so we can rule out 2.15-0ubuntu5)
<cjwatson> hm, nothing jumps out from the Debian merge
<cjwatson> ports we don't use, localedata, removing debug files from biarch packages, testsuite fiddling
<cjwatson> having a hard time seeing how any of these changes could matter ...
<stgraber> Mar 8 20:30:10 ubuntu kernel: [ 41.113727] pool[9204]: segfault at 17 ip 00007f022e402bfe sp 00007f0216355a20 error 6 in libc-2.15.so[7f022e2d9000+1b1000]
<stgraber> is what the reporter said is appearing in the syslog, not sure it really helps though
<cjwatson> mm, need to catch it with gdb or valgrind or something
<superm1> i've tried with gdb on the python process and it refuses to crash when doing that
<stgraber> oh, we have a fix then ;)
<superm1> haha
<scott-upstairs> can someone help me understand a few things about bug #952462 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952462 in ubiquity "Ubuntustudio 12.04 installer has unreadable text" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952462
<scott-upstairs> the problem appears to be that the uqibuity installer background and text are both dark and unreadable (pics with bug report)
<scott-upstairs> but this only happens when you pick to install ubuntu studio directly from the live-boot menu
<scott-upstairs> (i.e. the problem doesn't manifest when you are in the liveFS and then choose to install from either menu entry or desktop icon)
<scott-upstairs> i have noticed a few things about xubuntu's code, however
<scott-upstairs> firstly, i noticed that the xubuntu-live-settings package is called in : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.precise/view/head:/live
<scott-upstairs> (ubuntu studio does not have this package at this point)
<scott-upstairs> which appears to be created with the xubuntu-default-settings package
<scott-upstairs> here is the control file:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/xubuntu-default-settings/precise/view/head:/debian/control
<scott-upstairs> the xubuntu-live-settings.install doesn't do much: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/xubuntu-default-settings/precise/view/head:/debian/xubuntu-live-settings.install
<superm1> i've add a comment about how we fix this in mythbuntu, i'm unsure what xubuntu does about it though
<superm1> note: we still do have a problem with our theme and gtk3 apps
<superm1> but the theme itself needs to be fixed for that
<scott-upstairs> oh, hmmm, interesting....i thought that xubuntu didn't have this problem and i had hoped it was because i did not account for the xubuntu-live-settings package
<scott-upstairs> i shoudl have said "..didn't have this problem, i had hoped ubuntu studio was suffering it because i did not account..."
<scott-upstairs> and i was hoping that all i needed to do was modify the xubuntu-live-settings for ubuntu studio and the problem would be solved
<scott-upstairs> (although i didn't really understand how this would happen given the information that i could find)
<superm1> oh it looks like xubuntu does the exact same thing mythbuntu does
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/xubuntu-default-settings/precise/view/head:/casper/48xubuntu_maybe_ubiquity
<scott-upstairs> aye
<scott-upstairs> superm1, so, perhaps if i add these items (ie ubuntustudio-live-settings, /casper/48ububuntustudio_maybe_ubiquity) then the problem may be solved ?
<superm1> scott-upstairs: if your theme is set up the same way ( somewhere in /etc/xdg ), then if you set up a casper script that gets included in the livefs initramfs, yeah i believe it should fix it for you too
<scott-upstairs> oh, and i didn't realize that mythbuntu was also an xfce based distro :)
<scott-upstairs> xubuntu is quite popular these days :-)
<scott-upstairs> or xfce
<superm1> yeah mythbuntu has been on it as well since inception
<scott-upstairs> superm1, yes, we are setting the theme in /etc/xgd as xubuntu does, that is very heartening to learn
<superm1> scott-upstairs: now if you also encounter theme problems when in "try ubuntu studio" mode, you also have problems with your GTK3 theme that will need to be fixed like we hit with mythbuntu and lubuntu hit
<scott-upstairs> superm1, by "try ubuntu studio" do you mean running it as a liveFS?
<superm1> yeah when running in live mode, yes
<superm1> if you were to double click the installer or launch ubiquity from there
<scott-upstairs> running in live mode seems to work okay, as does installing from menu/desktop icon
<scott-upstairs> but it appears that we are perhaps using a different way to get to the live mode
<superm1> okay, that's good to hear, then yeah just get this casper fix in your packages in some fashion
<scott-upstairs> our original menu options appear as when we were alternate image, but with a new entry of "try ubuntu studio"
<scott-upstairs> maybe that is nothing, just a text based menu, and it still does the exact same as everyone else to get to live mode
<scott-upstairs> right, this seems like a pretty straightforward and fairly trivial fix then, thank you for your help superm1 !
<superm1> basically what that does is starts the lightdm instead of ubiquity upstart job
<superm1> sure no problem
<stgraber> interesting how looking at a casper bug you find two others... that thing definitely wasn't designed for persistent usb disks ;)
<infinity> stgraber: s/ for persistent usb disks//
<stgraber> infinity: good point ;)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5249 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-bluetooth-agent debian/changelog): Prevent ubiquity-bluetooth-agent crash when it already ran.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5250 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Remove poke_screensaver and instead replace by code disabling gnome-screensaver in gsettings.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5251 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog pixmaps/ubuntu_installed.png): Replace ubuntu_installed.png by a scaled down version to make both icons the same size.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5252 ubiquity/tests/test_ubi_partman.py: Enable test_same_ubuntu_only, updating to Ubuntu 12.04 and changing the check to ensure we don't get offered an 'Upgrade' from 12.04 to 12.04.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5253 ubiquity/tests/test_ubi_partman.py: Add a check to ensure ubiquity never offers a downgrade
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5254 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 2.9.28
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-14
<jibel> stgraber, the segfault is not caused by libc6. the crash yesterday was caused by /var/lock being a file instead of a directory for some reason. Just bad coincidence. restarting testing from scratch :/
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1646 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 and armhf/omap4 to 3.2.0-1408 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1647 ubuntu/ (29 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1648 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu118
 * cjwatson starts working on various hairy GPT-related bugs
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you have any objection if i add a few lines to stgraber's screensaver disabling patch that also supresses suspend on lid close ?
<ogra_> (just one more gsettings key to unset/set)
<cjwatson> I don't think so
<cjwatson> maybe add a new method for it
<cjwatson> (there's already {disable,enable}_{volume_manager,screensaver})
 * ogra_ will look into it, seems to be pretty fatal if you suspend while doing partitioning/resize operations
<cjwatson> yeah, makes sense
<cjwatson> though I wouldn't say fatal necessarily, but certainly risky
<cjwatson> (presumably traded against the risk of hardware damage from not suspending on lid close ...)
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r663 ubuntu/ (74 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> partman-efi: On x86 architectures, create EFI system partitions using FAT32 rather
<CIA-32> partman-efi: than FAT16, and require newly-created ones to have a minimum size of
<CIA-32> partman-efi: 34091008 bytes, experimentally verified as the minimum libparted will
<CIA-32> partman-efi: accept (LP: #811485).
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r625 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Increase minimum size of EFI System Partitions to 100MB (LP: #811485).
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r626 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu21
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r664 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_efi debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> partman-efi: Never format EFI system partitions that already contain a filesystem
<CIA-32> partman-efi: (LP: #769669).
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r665 ubuntu/choose_method/efi/do_option: don't even claim we're going to format EFI system partitions
<ogra_> stgraber, cjwatson... http://paste.ubuntu.com/883285/ does that look sane (i picked the sledgehammer and disabled power mgmt completely instead of disabling 20 different PM actions which would have gotten really complex)
<stgraber> ogra_: you probably should call disable_powermgr from somewhere
<ogra_> lol, indeed
<stgraber> but yeah, looks good :)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883298/ and fixed :)
 * ogra_ wonders if his CIA setup is still correct
<stgraber> ogra_: I think it's technically gnome-settings-daemon power management plugin (I think they killed g-p-m with gnome3)
<ogra_> you mean for the changelog ?
<stgraber> yeah
 * ogra_ changes 
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r627 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-shared.sh):
<CIA-32> partman-auto: Add a hack to stop EFI System Partitions showing up as to-be-formatted
<CIA-32> partman-auto: in the confirm-changes screen when there's an existing filesystem that
<CIA-32> partman-auto: would cause partman-efi to skip them.
<ogra_> bah, sigh i need to pul a new version of the ubiquity tree, seeems mine is to outdated
<CIA-32> partman-efi: cjwatson * r666 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 24ubuntu3
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r628 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu22
<ogra_> bdmurray, cjwatson, why is bug 948163 casper now ? (teh fix is committed in ubiquity already)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948163 in casper "System suspends upon closing the lid while installing/partitioning using a live CD" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948163
<cjwatson> I didn't make that change
<cjwatson> all I did was assign it to you since you were working on it
<ogra_> ah, yeah- you just assigned it
 * ogra_ changes it back before setting fix comitted
<cjwatson> that said the reporter does explicitly ask for suspend to be disabled while running gparted on the live CD too
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ missed that comment, you are right... but that should go into gparted, we shouldnt completely turn off PM in the live session 
<ogra_> since i know some poeple tend to use that as actual desktop session
<cjwatson> inclined to agree
<stgraber> +1
<ogra_> opened a task for it
<stgraber> ev: around?
<stgraber> ev: I just saw jibel_ report bug 955232
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955232 in ubiquity "Switch 'prepare' and 'wifi' steps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955232
<stgraber> ev: I'm guessing it's been done "by design" but indeed doesn't make a lot of sense to have wifi after prepare, should we just switch them (assuming we can get a UIFe) or was there a good reason to have them in that order?
<stgraber> mpt: ^
<mpt> too ... many ... interruptions ...
<mpt> stgraber, in the spec <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY#_Preparing_to_install_Ubuntu_5_5289094087202102> I don't see any explanation of why "Preparing" was before "Connect to the Internet"
<mpt> stgraber, oh, I think I know why. If you choose not to install updates, then there's little point in setting up an Internet connection then.
<mpt> But there's nothing to say that the step *shouldn't* show up if you unchecked the checkbox
<mpt> ok, I was mistaken
<mpt> I just asked ev
<mpt> He explained that if you have Broadcom wireless, the Broadcom driver needs to be downloaded and installed before you can set up a wi-fi connection
<mpt> and that's part of the "Install this third-party software" checkbox
<mpt> which is part of the "Preparing" step
<mpt> which, therefore, goes before the "Connect to the Internet" step.
<stgraber> right but then the user can't also install the updates
<stgraber> because the update checkbox is disabled until you're connected to the internet
<stgraber> and so requires the user to do: prepare -> wireless -> back to prepare -> tick the checkbox -> wireless -> continue
<mpt> Sorry, I was mistaken
<mpt> The driver is already on the CD, but you need to check the checkbox to install it and then use it
<mpt> so you don't need to download it
<mpt> but that doesn't solve the problem you describe
<stgraber> I guess ubi-wireless should be moved before ubi-prepare and if it detects it needs a driver, then start jockey or something to install it
<mpt> so one solution would be for "Download updates while installing" to be sensitive if *either* (you have an Internet connection) *or* (you have Broadcom *and* you checked "install this third-party software")
<stgraber> well, broadcom + third-party software != internet connectivity
<stgraber> so ubiquity may well fail later on if we go with that assumption
<superm1> stgraber: but what if they don't want non-free drivers?
<stgraber> I think it'd be sane to:
<stgraber>  - show ubi-wireless before ubi-prepare
<stgraber>  - if third-party driver is required => prompt and run jockey, if that was needed, automatically tick the checkbox in ubi-prepare (optional)
<stgraber>  - if not required, don't do anything (obviously)
<mpt> stgraber, the reverse is also true -- it's no use showing the wi-fi details before you've chosen to install the software that would make them work.
<stgraber>  - then run ubi-prepare as usual after ubi-wireless
<stgraber> mpt: depends, someone may want ot have wifi for the install but not post-install
<stgraber> mpt: in that case, showing ubi-wireless and prompting to run jockey, yet not ticking the checkbox in ubi-prepare would achieve that
<mpt> stgraber, we choose not to offer that option (wi-fi for install but not post-install), the ratio of usefulness to confusion isn't high enough
<mpt> If you don't want the wi-fi post-install you can always delete that network
<mpt> The wi-fi setup in the installer is used for three things
<mpt> (1) downloading updates, if you chose to do that
<mpt> (2) detecting your location for your time zone
<mpt> (3) using the Internet post-install.
<stgraber> right and we only achieve 3) currently
<stgraber> both the others depend on ubi-prepare detecting internet connectivity
<mpt> right
<cjwatson> also language packs
<stgraber> I guess we could duplicate the check and the checkbox to ubi-wireless but that sounds rather hackish...
<mpt> (This is not the only catch-22 in the installer: there's a similar problem where typing a location requires having a roughly correct keyboard layout, but we use the location to guess your keyboard layout.)
<stgraber> at least you can click the map ;)
<stgraber> mpt: so should we defer that bug to 12.10?
<mpt> stgraber, short answer, yes. Long answer I posted in 955232.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5256 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Switch from ListStore.append to ListStore.insert_with_valuesv to workaround gtk's non-atomic appends
<stgraber> ^ doing some stress testing of the manual partitioner for that one, but seems to work fine so far
<stgraber> ok, looks like it needs a bit more patching, it's not the only part of the code failing for that bug...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5257 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Port all remaining uses of .append() to .insert_with_valuesv() but they will all appear as empty strings now because of bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672065
<stgraber> workaround one gtk/pygi bug and find another...
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672065 in introspection "string GValues in flat arrays are always empty" [Normal,New]
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5258 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add warning to changelog so anyone who needs to upload ubiquity before Gnome:672065 is fixed, reverts commit 5256 and 5257
<stgraber> jibel_: any luck tracking down bug 950282?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<jibel> stgraber, I can't reproduce with today's build. I also upgraded everything from b1 to today and no segfault. So I don't know and I don't like self-fixing bugs.
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I don't like that much either... can you post a comment in the bug report asking for the initial reporter to see if he can maybe still reproduce with today's build?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-15
 * stgraber agrees with the comment in ubiquity/keyboard_names.py...
<stgraber> or rather d-i/make-keyboard-names :)
<cjwatson> heh, yeah
<cjwatson> not particularly great for memory use
<cjwatson> maybe at some point it should be written to some kind of more easily parseable form and then we can just read the bits we need
<stgraber> I'm trying to figure out how "German - German (qwerty)" exists in the .pl and not in the .py and why generating the .py on my machine makes the file about 35k lines shorter than it's on the CD (though mine contains German - German (qwerty)) :)
<stgraber> I initially thought that bug 953328 was specific to the KDE frontend but it's definitely not, it's just that the GTK frontend doesn't crash
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953328 in ubiquity "Kubuntu 12.04 Beta 1: ubiquity crash at keyboard selection" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953328
<stgraber> ok, with a clean environment I now get the same .py as the buildd but it misses the qwerty variant for German ...
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r334 ubuntu/ (11 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.50
<stgraber> and calling d-i/make-keyboard-names by hand afterwards gives me a different output which contains the german qwerty keyboard... /me diggs some more to figure out the difference
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r335 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): btrfs will no longer show up as fuse, thanks to the grub-mount improvements in 1.50
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r336 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu1
<stgraber> wondering if the problem is that the list we show comes from debconf and so uses d-i/source/console-setup/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl but the list we ship as .py is d-i/source/console-setup/Keyboard/MyKeyboardNames.pl
<stgraber> if so, we probably should have the UI filtered to only show things that are in the .py
<stgraber> because currently we're showing keyboard layouts/variants that X won't support so even without the crash it just wouldn't work ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: does that make sense? ^ (before I start hacking the code to filter what we show)
<cjwatson> I think so, but if they're out of sync then it sounds like console-setup needs to be updated too
<cjwatson> I mean, it should also only be asking things that X will support
<cjwatson> fixing it in ubiquity might be at the wrong level
<cjwatson> though I don't object to defence in depth as such
<cjwatson> but a fix in console-setup would fix the "just wouldn't work" part for the alternate installer too
<stgraber> well, the we probably should probably stop generating d-i/source/console-setup/Keyboard/MyKeyboardNames.pl from ubiquity and instead do no change-uploads of console-setup + ubiquity rebuild
<stgraber> *then
<cjwatson> I thought console-setup also generated MyKeyboardNames during its own build
<cjwatson> maybe it hasn't just been updated for a while?
<stgraber> 16 weeks ago according to LP
<stgraber> I'll try a rebuild, see if that solves the problem in my VM
<cjwatson> it's a little awkward that ubiquity both uses console-setup as part of its own build and also depends on it
<ev> cjwatson: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/645818 do you recall why we didn't just upload an old syslinux as syslinux-$verson and have usb-creator use that in the case of 10.04?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> wasn't that one of the options I suggested? :-)
<ev> I remember us having a conversation about it, but I can't for the life of me remember what the decision was. If we were blocked on release freeze or what.
<cjwatson> it's possible we talked about shipping a copy of syslinux in the usb-creator source itself, or something
<cjwatson> but either option is basically equivalently gross as far as I'm concerned :)
<cjwatson> I can't remember what we were blocked on last time, if anything; might just have been time ...
<ev> heh, okay
<ev> I've added it to my todo list. I'll endeavor to get to it tomorrow
<stgraber> ev: did you have a chance to rebuild wubi?
<ev> stgraber: apols, it fell out of my brain
<ev> doing it now
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5259 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Rework previous change to simply ignore None values in callback
<stgraber> ok, so we should have a working manual partitioner now...
<stgraber> cjwatson: the console-setup rebuild did the trick here, uploading it now
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<CIA-32> console-setup: stgraber * r430 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu3
<stgraber> bdmurray: is there an easy way to tell LP that I want all the bugs with "ubiquity crashed with" in there title? the search seems to be pretty useless at that
<stgraber> google is better at it but can't give me a list of open bugs :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: I might have something like that which uses the api
<stgraber> bdmurray: that'd be nice because these are the kind of bugs that are usually trivial to look at and fix (as they contain a clear reference to the code)
<bdmurray> well then wouldn't tagging them something better as one could then use the launchpad search?
<cjwatson> you could search for the apport-crash tag or whatever it is
<bdmurray> well not all crashes got tagged apport-crash as ubuntu-bug was being called for a while
<ev> clearing a ton of old bugs off my assigned list
<ev> no sense blocking other people from working on things I'm not currently looking at
<ev> installer bugs, that is
<stgraber> yeah, I had a quick look at the current tags applied to these bugs and didn't find one that matches them all
<stgraber> apport-crash would work if it was used for all of them (and as bdmurray said, it's not :( )
<bdmurray> but we could go through and add the tags where appropriate and have the bug bot do this as it reviews new ones
<ev> stgraber: wubi-r263.exe up
<stgraber> ev: thanks
<ev> sure thing
<stgraber> bdmurray: having the bug bot spot python tracebacks and tag the bug would be nice indeed
<stgraber> bdmurray: that'd probably make a list of easy bugs for next week too I guess
<bdmurray> stgraber: I was also thinking it could tag them with the location of the traceback if possible e.g. ubi-webcam
<stgraber> bdmurray: yep, that'd be nice indeed
<jibel> stgraber, no segfault with build 20120315. looks like it's fixed.
<jibel> stgraber, but I got bug 955844 today.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955844 in casper "French selected in Ubiquity greeter but US keyboard layout in the live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955844
<stgraber> jibel: is that also happening without the persistence?
<stgraber> I "think" I fixed the issue with the persistence when the layout is selected in gfxboot
<stgraber> but I didn't look at what the greeter exactly does, I'm guess changing the language should trigger the keyboard indicator and change the layout there, but I'm not too familiar with that part yet
<jibel> stgraber, no, but  let me try again without persistence
<stgraber> jibel: I'm kind of hoping you'll get the same bug without persistence, otherwise I'm really not sure what's going on ;)
<jibel> stgraber, ok, same problem without persistence
<stgraber> good :)
<stgraber> there isn't really any keyboard logic in that ubiquity step
<stgraber> so if something happened magically in the past, it must have been done automatically by gnome or the indicator (or I just didn't see the keyboard part of the ubi-language)
<stgraber> jibel: I'll take a look this afternoon, I'm not sure how much we really should do here as we have the usual problem that there isn't a good language => keyboard mapping
 * stgraber definitely prefers getting a us keyboard when selecting french than the azerty layout ;)
<stgraber> but at the same time, I install in english anyway...
<jibel> stgraber, ok, just wanted to make sure it was not a regression of what you fixed for B1.
<stgraber> jibel: shouldn't be. I'll try with 11.04 and see what happens (11.10 had the indicator disabled) and make sure we don't regress at least
<jibel> stgraber, don't bother with that, I'll do the verification.
<stgraber> jibel: it indeed regressed from 11.04 to 12.04...
<stgraber> jibel: now I'm wondering if it's not turning the indicator on that broke it somehow...
<bdmurray> stgraber: installer-crash might be a good tag to search for
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1649 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> debian-installer: Add a new cdrom/isolinux/non-pae build for i386 that uses the -generic
<CIA-32> debian-installer: kernel flavour (LP: #955009).
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1650 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu119
<stgraber> jibel: ok, I "think" I've tracked down your keymap bug, it's indeed the indicator that seems a bit broken
<stgraber> jibel: when a language is selected "misc.set_indicator_keymaps(lang)" is called to have the indicator updated with a few keymaps relevant to the locale (not all because there are X limitations...) but AFAICT that's not happening
<stgraber> will go check if our code is the problem or if I can blame desktop for this one ;)
<stgraber> jibel: right, it's my fault, I "broke" it when fixing the indicator, it's to do with gsettings syntax, fixing now
<stgraber> hmm, well, it works now, just not for french and a few others languages... digging deeper
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5260 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Fix set_indicator_keymaps to always send an array of strings to gsettings and make sure it always matches the country
<stgraber> ok, so that fixes the bug but it's still a bit broken
<stgraber> as the indicator will show 50 layouts just fine but only the 4 first ones will work because of the X limitation
<stgraber> so only a subset of countries work properly with this
<stgraber> I'll now try to rewrite this an be a bit more clever, adding the first layout for each country only (if I can figure out how to have xklavier do that for me)
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885523/
<stgraber> that's my attempt at getting a reasonable list of 4 layouts
<stgraber> I tried with french, german and english and got reasonable lists (obviously missing a few main ones, but well, we have that limit of 4 to live with)
<stgraber> hmm, I guess we should restrict the indicator code to greeter mode only, otherwise we end up overriding the keyboard selection made in gfxboot
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5261 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Add code to restrict the indicator keyboard layouts list to 4 entries
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5262 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py): Restrict keyboard indicator to greeter mode only (to avoid conflicting with the user session or gfxboot)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5263 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5264 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py): Update keymap indicator tests
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5265 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.29
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-16
<jibel> stgraber, bug 800561 regressed on latest daily.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800561 in libxklavier "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800561
 * ogra_ bangs his head against the oem-config colorchange 
<ogra_> its so weird, if i run it manually i get proper colors from oem-config-remove ...
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if we actually run the debconf version of oem-config-remove or if we get into a weird gtk/aptdaemon fallback mode
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, how did it regress exactly?
<stgraber> jibel: currently you should only get the keyboard indicator when in greeter mode
<stgraber> jibel: as all the other modes went through gfxboot and we don't want to loose the selection the user made back then
<ogra_> hmpf ... so setting DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text in oem-config-remove makes the install hang completely after it shows 50% on serial
 * stgraber grabs current daily to check exactly what's happening with the keyboard layout
<jibel> stgraber, for example, select french in the greeter, the indicator lists french layout (fr, ca, ...) but no other layout can be added, 'us' for example, the '+' button is disabled.
<stgraber> jibel: ah right, that's normal
<stgraber> jibel: you need to remove some before you can add some more
<stgraber> jibel: X can only support 4 layouts at a time
<stgraber> jibel: the change I pushed yesterday was to implement that limit properly
<stgraber> jibel: before that you'd see all of them but only the first 4 could be selected
<stgraber> which was even more confusing
<stgraber> so I now added some kind of logic to try and guess a good list of 4 entries for each language, we'll have to live with that for now until we can somehow get statistical data on layout usage to instead use the top-4 layouts for a given language
 * jibel re-reads the bug report
<stgraber> so currently the expected (from my point of view) behaviour is to only see the indicator in greeter mode, selecting a language will give you a maximum of 4 layouts and if you need some more, you'll need to remove one of them in the preferences and add another one
<stgraber> I agree that the dialog isn't that good at explaining the limitation though, might be worth a bug for the desktop team to improve that a bit :)
<jibel> stgraber, ok that's bad UI of gnome-control-center
<stgraber> yeah, that's an old X limitation that gnome chose to respect (they probably could have done their own thing and not use the alternate layout xatoms) but didn't make clear to the user in their UI...
<jibel> yep, I refreshed my memory with comment #11. UI improvement but low prio IMO.
<stgraber> jibel: can you file a bug against gnome-control-center for the UI improvement? I don't feel like reusing the current bug report as we've been using for multiple bugs already ;)
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Bug 567200 is still valid if the slideshow shows openoffice/libreoffice.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 567200 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "On Netbook Edition installer shows apps that are not installed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567200
<stgraber> ogra_: ^ :)
<ogra_> we dont even have had the "netbook edition" in several releases
<ogra_> and we use the same slideshow (if at all) that x86 uses
<ogra_> i'm 100% sure its gone
<stgraber> right, I'll make it clear that the slideshow is gone so there isn't anything to fix :)
 * ogra_ roars in direction of oem-config 
<GrueMaster> I didn't know slideshow was gone (I know the netbook edition is).
<ogra_> GrueMaster, even if it isnt, we use the same one x86 uses
<ogra_> there is no separate package for it or anything ... (in netbook there was iirc)
<GrueMaster> No there wasn't.  But if we are using the same slides as x86, and it contains images of LibreOffice, then it is wrong (hence my point).
<ogra_> why, you can always install LibO
<GrueMaster> I thought the slideshow was supposed to reflect apps on the image?
<GrueMaster> To be honest, I rarely pay attention to the slideshow anymore.  Too busy multitasking.
<GrueMaster> And I don't even see it in the current manifest, so nevermind.
<GrueMaster> It is in the x86 images though.
<GrueMaster> (maybe that should be a bug?)
<pgraner> stgraber, do you have any idea of how to use the $resumemethod{} from a preseed to preserve an existing partition?
<stgraber> pgraner: I only had to do it once, in this preseed http://www.stgraber.org/download/preseeds/rl-desktop-home.seed
<stgraber> pgraner: in that example, the /home partition won't be formated and will be mounted in the target system
<stgraber> using method{ keep }
<pgraner> stgraber, thx let me see if I can get this working!
<stgraber> I'm not really familiar with partman's internals but I wrote that preseed for a customer before I joined Canonical and AFAIK they're still using it and it didn't eat any of their /home yet
<pgraner> stgraber, I have to preserve a vfat partition for arm since the bootloader and other goodies are there
<pgraner> and it has to be the first on the disk
<ogra_> pgraner, we used to have partman-uboot for that ... but NCommander never got to port it to panda afaik
<ogra_> but thats exactly hoding the reciepe for keeping the first partiton intact
<pgraner> ogra_, yea I'm trying to keep from having to install to a USB stick as /dev/sda1 and then munging the kernel and initrd on the mmc, then undoing it all so it will pxe boot when I'm done testing
<ogra_> pgraner, though i know that GrueMaster worked out proper preseeds (he is really good at that) for netboot installs on pandas
<ogra_> that also work withough the partman-uboot package
<pgraner> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> for the PXE stuff you can just dump a script into d-i's late_command that mangles your bootloader setup btw
<GrueMaster> Actually, the partman fat bug still exists.  It can probably be worked around in preseeding, but I have dedicated usb-sata disks for my test systems (far faster anyways).  I use the SD card for u-boot and kernel only (and yes, I can fully pxe boot at will).
<GrueMaster> Here's my preseed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/886494/ .  Note that it points to my local mirror, but that is trivial.  It also installs openjdk-6-jre-headless for jenkins to take control on reboot.
<stgraber> jibel: your installer terminal not updating is overlayfs' fault
<stgraber> jibel: I duped it to bug 882147 and added a comment for that other inotify use case
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 882147 in linux "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882147
<jibel> stgraber, ack, that was my guess too.
 * jibel wonders about the usefulness of this terminal
<stgraber> well, I think it's mostly useful to show we're doing something
<stgraber> so at the moment it's more than useless as it makes the installer look ineficient :)
<GrueMaster> skaet: Do you have everything you need for the release manifest for armadaxp?  afaik, we are only doing a netboot armhf+armadaxp with 5yr support under ubuntu server (which is listed on the wiki).
<stgraber> bdmurray: I just finished rewriting the lp-integration script, should be much easier to understand and change now
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm doing a last run, then will replace the old one in the branch
<stgraber> (that's the launchpad integration script for the ISO tracker)
<darien> My company has been using an unattended Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ISO for a year (which I built); I've now built a 10.04 LTS ISO as well, and included some custom packages and updates into it; however, one package I added yesterday is causing a dependency error which, near as I can tell, shouldn't happen.
<darien> Specifically, there's no reason I can tell why it would try to install mysql-common, but in the installer syslogs it gives me 'percona-server-common: conflicts with mysql-common', even though I've never specified mysql-common to be installed and nothing that I can see depends on it
<darien> so my question is, where can I dig more into what it's actually trying to install (and why) during the install-packages phase of the installation?
<darien> most of the actual installer documentation (from an end-user customization point of view) is out of date, or doesn't provide any detail into the actual inner workings of the installer, which I feel like I need to understand in order to debug this
<stgraber> bdmurray: one change is that I'm no longer looking for comments from the qatracker account in the history as that wouldn't work with multiple tracker instances as we now have
<stgraber> bdmurray: instead I'm posting the comment before tagging the bug, if multiple tags are associated with a tracker instance, the bot will post if any tag is missing
<stgraber> bdmurray: so the current way of avoiding the bot messing with a bug is to add bot-stop-nagging and then do any change you want to the bug
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-17
<gema> hey, we have hit bug 934614 when trying to install precise from the beta 1 alternate installer
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<gema> stgraber: if you guys could have a look next week that'd be good, I am not sure who is the right group to assign a grub bug that happens with both installers
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-18
<Indira> I am installing ubuntu on my HP Computer
<Indira> I have manged to get the demo working by using the "nomodeset" option on the cd
<Indira> The demo works like a charm, except that I won't let me install
<Indira> When I try to install it says that I don't have enough memory nor do I have internet acces
<Indira> On windows, I have over 100 GB of free memory on my drivers and I have wired Internet acces
<Indira> How do I get ubuntu demo (Wubi) to recognize these things?
<stgraber> gema: looks like Steve moved the bug to grub2 and set the priority, so it should show up in cjwatson's list
<stgraber> gema: did you also see it with more recent dailies?
<infinity> cjwatson: FYI, apw and I are working through the fact that the ppc-smp kernel doesn't actually work on my ppc-up hardware.
<infinity> cjwatson: So, we may end up reverting the dropping of powerpc, so don't change d-i just yet. :)
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1653 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-19 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1654 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu121
<cjwatson> argh, very annoyed with whoever uploaded d-i and didn't commit
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- please don't do that, it wastes my time
<cjwatson> infinity: I've uncommitted.  Please push your 121 upload
<cjwatson> pgraner: $reusemethod{ } is only meant for methods like swap and boot partitions.  I didn't intend it for filesystem partitions, I didn't advertise it for those, and I very much expect it won't work.  AFAIK there's no reliable way to do what you ask for in a preseed right now, although tricks like stgraber's may work in some particular situations.
<cjwatson> (That is, unless partman already happens to automatically detect uboot partitions and tag them with some appropriate method.)
<cjwatson> infinity: ("also, thanks for bumping d-i so I didn't have to", I guess ;-) )
<cjwatson> gema: actually I'd appreciate it if you filed a new bug and attached full installer logs, even if we end up marking it as a duplicate of that bug
<cjwatson> I want to make sure it's the same cause, not just same symptoms
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-11
<davmor2> xnox: not been able to reproduce the issue with the installer, although I'll have to reinstall a few more times yet so I'll keep an eye out for it
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> davmor2: there were recently updates to compiz, ogra_ suspecting that they may have "fixed the world"
<ogra_> yeah, it worked just fine today
<davmor2> xnox: that might explain it then
<davmor2> xnox: I'll keep an eye out for it happening again any how
<davmor2> hey ogra_ you breaking stuff here too :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i usually invent insane images that nobody thought of before that cause new and intresting bugs :)
<davmor2> xnox: my biggest concern is that the installer tests passed
<davmor2> ogra_: man I just use it
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> davmor2: installer tests are automatic presseeds, so the whole ui can be broken and upside down and the tests will pass.
<cjwatson> upside down> make it so
<xnox> not typable & with a screenlock on top.
<cjwatson> (possibly in 21 days' time)
<xnox> cjwatson: upside down, is easy with a nexus7 when the gyroscope daemon was going crazy on me.
<xnox> it was off by 180 degrees.
<davmor2> cjwatson: hell yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: can it have pink unicorns on the back drop too?
<cjwatson> could just start ubiquity-dm with 'xrandr --rotate inverted' or whatever it is
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/17352961/Screenshot.png
<ogra_> its very easy to get your UI upside down :) we had that in ltsp for years
<ogra_> that was bug 267269 btw
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 267269 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "system GUI turn upside down when visual effects changed from none to normal" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267269
<cjwatson> friend of mine suggested a web proxy that turns all images upside down that you could install for people hijacking your wifi
<cjwatson> the upside-down-ternet
<cjwatson> ah, indeed here we go: http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<ogra_> LOL
 * xnox ponders to code eastern eggs in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_language)
<ogra_> so all your code looks like CIA docs ... heh
<xnox> ogra_: please stop disclosing intel.
<xnox> ;-)
 * ogra_ giggles evlish 
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-12
<psivaa> cjwatson: Raring server installations fail  at the clock setup step with today's images, reported bug 1153992 for that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153992 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Raring server installations fail at the clock configuring step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153992
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: just noticed that this affects precise d-i installations as well, I'll update the ^bug accordingly
<infinity> psivaa: Did that machine fail to DHCP?
<infinity> psivaa: Or did the DHCP server change in some curious way?
<psivaa> infinity: if you mean the host machine, then i dont think so because the failure is occurred in a vm on my local host machine and in our server
<infinity> Hrm, no, maybe not related to DHCP...
<infinity> But I can't see how this would have changed in both precise and raring recently.  Did your testing methodology change?
<infinity> The two packages involved here haven't changed in precise since well before release.
<psivaa> infinity: not really, i was able to reproduce this manually too, but what do you think about this entry in the log
<psivaa> Mar 12 07:18:20 debconf: <-- 10 netcfg/dhcp_ntp_servers doesn't exist
<infinity> That was the red herring I was looking at.  But it just means that the DHCP server didn't give any NTP info, which is perfectly valid.
<infinity> And is what I would see here too.
<infinity> And what most networks would see.
<infinity> But it then looks like it's trying to display a question at critical priority that you skip?
<infinity> Are you running fully preseeded/noninteractive and obtusely skipping that question? :P
<infinity> d-i clock-setup/ntp boolean true
<infinity> d-i clock-setup/ntp-server string ntp.ubuntu.com
<infinity> ?
<infinity> Though, the second one should have a sane default.
<infinity> And does.
<infinity> Actually, both do.
<infinity> Mar 12 07:18:20 debconf: --> INPUT medium clock-setup/ntp
<infinity> Mar 12 07:18:20 debconf: <-- 30 question skipped
<infinity> Mar 12 07:18:20 debconf: --> GO
<infinity> ^-- Are you skipping it somehow in your preseed?
<psivaa> infinity: nope, the clock is normally set from the location and also it does not explain why it should happen in my manual installation
<psivaa> also the same preseeds worked fine till yesterday
<psivaa> infinity: d-i clock-setup/utc boolean true
<psivaa> d-i clock-setup/utc-auto boolean true
<psivaa> d-i time/zone string US/Eastern
<psivaa> are the entries in the preseed
<infinity> Curious.  I may leave this one to cjwatson, since it's 4:20am here.
<psivaa> infinity: ok :), thanks for looking into it though
<xnox> daylight saving time change?
<xnox> tz-data change in raring?
<xnox> nothing else looks obvious.
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> netcfg/dhcp_ntp_servers not existing is *not* a red herring - the db_get there has no || true, so a template existence failure will crash clock-setup
<cjwatson> I suspect a regression from my cdimage changes yesterday
<cjwatson> psivaa: Thanks - I'll take it from here
<psivaa> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> Indeed, netcfg is on the 20130311 raring server images but not 20130312
<cjwatson> WHOOPS
<ogra_> convergence ! ... just telll them to use 3G :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hah.  Did that also break precise?
<cjwatson> I expect so
<infinity> cjwatson: I misread it as "the template doesn't exist because dhcp didn't give us results", but I suppose the templates there regardless, just without a value.
<cjwatson> But I'm not caffeinated enough to have figured it out yet
<cjwatson> indeed, 10 doesn't exist vs. 0 OK RET=""
<infinity> This is why I shouldn't debug at 4am, though, and why I handed it off. :P
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-13
<cleary> hi folks - I'm wondering if anyone could provide some clues on x11vnc usage with ubiquity-dm?
<cleary> currently ubiquity-dm is running (pre-any other dm starting), and I need to give vncserver access to display :0
<xnox> cleary: drop an interesting upstart job which will start on starting ubiquity-dm.
<xnox> cleary: and start x11vnc from there.
<cleary> hi xnox: I've got it running via inetd at the moment
<xnox> that would work to, i think.
<cleary> ...actually, I have a new debug tool I think I can use
<cleary> will give it a crack -
<cleary> got it, the x11vnc startup script I'm using is a legacy thing from a bsd admin we had working for us
<cleary> lots of switches I don't understand
<cleary> cut them down to the ones I do and it started :P
<cleary> xnox: your upstart job idea is going to make this very easy - thanks :)
<xnox> ;-)
<xnox> cleary: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook see for many examples of how to run gui app (essentially with a DISPLAY var) and how to start your new job before ubiquity-dm, etc.
<xnox> cleary: note that there is no inotify support on the livecd, so you may need to use `initctl reload-configuration` if your new job is not in place before upstart starts.
<cleary> xnox: thanks for the links
<cleary> I only need it to start with ubiquity-dm, I'm planning to use krfb inside the kde environment once it gets going
<cleary> so I start it on starting-dm DM=ubiquity-dm
<cleary> and stop it on login-session-start or desktop-session-start
<cleary> which are events emitted by kdm
<xnox> sounds okish, test =) to see if it does what you need ;-)
<cleary> yep, will test the shit out of it :P
<cleary> xnox: I need some more help if you're still around - the starting-dm event emitted by ubiquity happens before ubiquity-dm is executed
<cleary> so my x11vnc fails to start due to no x server
<cleary> I've tried the 'started ubiquity' event
<cleary> this is still too soon
<cleary> what's do you recommend without sticking a wait loop in there?
<cleary> -'s
<cleary> (or do you recommend a wait loop) ;)
<xnox> cleary: ubiquity has hooks dir which is processed shortly before X is started I think....
<xnox> cleary: grep for hook in ubiquity-dm script.
<plars> xnox: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701 - psivaa says it's not reproducible for him anymore, but some seem to still be having this issue, or one that looks very much like it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-14
<ogra_> dm8tbr, so is there a chance you can get us the syslog ?
<dm8tbr> ogra_ roped me in here... On current daily-live amd64 ubiquity dies before even displaying the live/install choser. known problem?
<dm8tbr> as soon as I get home, but I also created one bug with an image from a few days ago that contained a lot of stuff
<dm8tbr> let me see if I can find it
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that would help :)
<dm8tbr> narf don't have my launchpad credentials on this laptop. just a sec
<dm8tbr> 1153272 1153266
<dm8tbr> the other one is for network-manager doing very weird stuff and crashing
<ogra_> bug 1153272
<dm8tbr> I'll be able to try things again once I come home
<ogra_> bug 1153266
<ogra_> come on bot ...
<dm8tbr> :)2~
<dm8tbr> slow bot is slow
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> or dead
<dm8tbr> or lobotomized
<ogra_> heh
<dm8tbr> (that's a real setting for supybot, which ubottu is based on. it mutes the bot on a given channel)
<ogra_> well, i doubt it was actuvely muted
<ogra_> *actively
<dm8tbr> given that the hardware is not totally super ancient (ThinkPad T61p), I guess this should be of interest even if it's somehow hw-related
<ogra_> yeah
<dm8tbr> oh and just in case: it happened with 3 different daily images and two different usb-sticks
<ogra_> looks like the first one is NM related as well
<dm8tbr> interesting, so nm crashes ubiquity
 * dm8tbr puts bets on the intel wifi card
<dm8tbr> iw3945 IIRC in that model
<ogra_> Mar 10 14:49:51 ubuntu ubiquity[3145]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/nm.py", line 210, in build_cache
<ogra_> Mar 10 14:49:51 ubuntu ubiquity[3145]:     devices = self.manager.GetDevices()
<ogra_> thats in the traceback of the first one
<ogra_> so it dies when talking to NM it seems ... falling over in dbus communication
<ogra_> if you have a HW switch to disable the wifi i would try another install with it disabled ... if it works you can be pretty sure its the wlan card
<ogra_> the second bug points to eth0 though
<ogra_> Mar 10 14:34:13 ubuntu NetworkManager[9700]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]
<ogra_> Mar 10 14:34:13 ubuntu NetworkManager[9700]: <error> [1362926053.564506] [nm-system.c:254] sync_addresses(): (eth0): error -19 returned from rtnl_addr_delete(): Invalid address for specified address family
<dm8tbr> interesting enough, killing NM and running dhclient works just fine
<dm8tbr> I'll have a look though
<ogra_> yeah, and a recent log woould be good
<ogra_> to see if its still the same issue
<dm8tbr> should we discuss this still here or does the NM component make it a different problem?
<ogra_> well, it tears down ubiquity ...
<dm8tbr> bug 1153272
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153272 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.37 was not provided by any .service files" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153272
<dm8tbr> ogra: ah, now it works. The bug was marked private, because the information collector thought it had picked up password data in the logs
<ogra_> ah
<xnox> dm8tbr: that's a dupe of our never-ending whoopsie/nm/ConsoleKit timing out.
<ogra_> still ?
<ogra_> i thought that was fixed weeks ago
<xnox> but it shouldn't be happening on the (20130310) image (from that report)
<ogra_> right
<dm8tbr> xnox: It happened with todays image too
<dm8tbr> nm goes into an endles loop of connect/disconnect
<dm8tbr> bug 1153266 is now public too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153266 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in add_to_object_array_unique()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153266
<dm8tbr> haha, I think this is an ipv6 problem
<dm8tbr> nm_setting_ip6_config_get_dhcp_hostname: assertion NM_IS_SETTING_IP6_CONFIG (setting) failed
<dm8tbr> then two more messages and then the kernel says segfault
<dm8tbr> I can take this to the NM people, I hang out on their channel anyway. Thoughts?
<xnox> ogra_: reading nm.py, we should be more resilient and expect nm to fail. but that shouldn't be bringing the installer down. Plus I have bugs to fix in nm.py to match recent design.
<xnox> cyphermox: ^ bug 1153266
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153266 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in add_to_object_array_unique()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153266
<xnox> dm8tbr: we have nm people hanging out here as well ;-)
<dm8tbr> ah, cyphermox is also here :)
<dm8tbr> just noticed :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<dm8tbr> let me see if I can find more info than the bug has
<dm8tbr> Mar 10 14:36:12 in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133563713/WifiSyslog.txt
<dm8tbr> that's what I see now too
<dm8tbr> seems it tanks on trying DHCPv6
<dm8tbr> my router _should_ only send RA, but who knows what Netgear did to it...
<dm8tbr> that also explains it why I'm the first to experience the bug and report it... mass v6 deployment and all that
<cyphermox> seems unlikely to be dhcpv6
<cyphermox> could be the new DUID code though
<cyphermox> (I test ipv6 everyday here)
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613583/
<cyphermox> perhaps I should change the lease and RA timeouts :)
<cyphermox> anyway, I'm going to test something, see if it's DUID
<xnox> In ubiquity: "# TODO: DBus exceptions.  Catch 'em all."
<dm8tbr> cyphermox: let me dump some RA traffic
<dm8tbr> attached dump to the ticket
<dm8tbr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1153266/+attachment/3573991/+files/radvdump.txt
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153266 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in add_to_object_array_unique()" [High,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> dm8tbr: I wonder if it has to do with your particular setup w/ other-flag, so the RAs for addresses and DHCP for dns and stuffs?
<cyphermox> stgraber: you have the rig to test ipv6, would you have time to reproduce this crash? ^^
<dm8tbr> if you tell me what to do I can also do something
<cyphermox> well, we have some automated tests for ipv6 -- we shoud first check if it's easy to reproduce with that
<dm8tbr> I could e.g. dump all the ethernet traffic that goes to the system around crash time
<dm8tbr> ok
<cyphermox> nah, I don't think it will be necessary
<cyphermox> we do have a stack trace
<cyphermox> andthe three last messages in syslog before the crash
<cyphermox> dm8tbr: I filed the bug upstream, updated LP
<dm8tbr> k, thanks
 * dm8tbr feels useful for finding a bug in NM :)
<ogra_> yay
<buhman> stgraber: I noticed the same problem
<buhman> (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/27/%23ubuntu-installer.txt 20:25)
<buhman> stgraber: I managed to make it boot *once*, and this happened to be the time I was recording the boot sequence http://youtu.be/Qttov7aTzkA
<buhman> I've not since been able to make that happen
<buhman> normally I just get a single "error: couldn't send network packet." and that's it
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-15
<installing> In manual partitioning I create a partition to use as an encrypted volume. But how do I setup lvm inside that encrypted partition?
<installing> I want to divide it into swap, / and /home
<installing> or, does encrypted swap make sense?
<installing> hm. perhaps I should just do full disk && lvm && encryption.
<xnox> infinity: manual partitioning does not lvm support at the moment, only crypt. Aumomatic full disk partitioning does work for lvm/encryption.
<infinity> xnox: Tab completion fail?
<xnox> infinity: yes.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-10
<phenigma> hey everyone.  I'm playing around with a custom install .iso and I've disabled networking (for specific reasons, too long to get into now).  I'm wondering if there is an easy way to cause the ubiquity installer to skip the 'prepare' screen.  I'm using the kubuntu ubiquity installer on a custom 1204 precise dvd iso.  If this is not the proper place to ask I'm sorry (perhaps point me to where might be).   And thanks for any assitance.
<yleger> Hi !
<Yaann> Does anybody know how to skip entirely and automaticly the flash-kernel part of the installer ?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-16
<legogris_> Hello! I am trying to setup an automated install on 12.04 using preseeding and it just won't not crash on me right before installing the bootloader
<CarlFK> legogris_: what kind of crash?
<legogris_> CarlFK: syslog: http://pastebin.com/4STvrjjR
<legogris_> CarlFK: It tells me that the installer crashed and the it proceeds with crafting an error report to submit
<legogris_> I have no prior experience here, but looking at the end of the syslog I think it looks like something's up with installation of language packs
<CarlFK> oh.. is this installing from the live cd?
<legogris_> I am using Black lab imager if you are familiar with it... It's what became of remastersys
<CarlFK> sorry, no help.  I have been doing preseeded net installs
<legogris_> Ah, thanks anyway!
<legogris_> CarlFK: I went with this way because it seemed like a good idea.. But do you have any ideas of better approaches of automating desktop installs?
<legogris_> Going to have identical edubuntu installs on a couple of hundred computers that need shredding beforehand and custom packages :P
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/README.txt
<legogris_> CarlFK: Thanks, but sadly network does not seem lika an option for us
<CarlFK> do exactly that first. it is easy.  boot a box, at post hit F12 or whatever to get it to pxe boot.  let it do the install (about 30 min)  make sure it actually works as is
<CarlFK> oh.
<CarlFK> why not?
<legogris_> Because we only have a 100/100 switch and we figured it will just take way too much time compared to using USB sticks
<CarlFK> I seem to remember 100 being faster than installing from a CD
<CarlFK> and I suspect most of the time is decompressing and configuring (or whatever is going on after the .deb has landed )
<legogris_> Hmm, maybe it's worth a try. So what tool should I use to prepare the installation?
<CarlFK> 1. start with a vanallia Ubuntu box.
<CarlFK> any flavor from the last 5 years.
<CarlFK> that just hosts the dhcp and pxe server
<CarlFK> er.. pxe server = tftp and squid
<CarlFK> I only run that script once a year, maybe twice
<CarlFK> You should have the first full install in 30  - 45 min, and most of that time will be watching the "installing packages" progress bar
<legogris_> Oh, so it will make clones of the system running the server?
<CarlFK> no.
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/oneiric/preseed_local.cfg
<CarlFK> that should look familiar ;)
<legogris_> indeed!
<CarlFK> btw, setup the server on a throw away box.
<CarlFK> not your current production server
<legogris_> of course :)
<CarlFK> sudo ./install.sh
<CarlFK> that will install/config the server.
<CarlFK> hmm
<CarlFK> hows your networking skills?
<legogris_> I guess it's a similar approach to this but with a different setup and using puppet here? http://www.colinmcnamara.com/setting-up-cobbler-pxe-auto-deployment-for-ubuntu-server-12-04-precise/
<CarlFK> 6. disconnect from primary lan ... that's not completely true.  it needs to be a gateway/router to the internet
<legogris_> Ah, we don't have internet
<legogris_> Which makes it a bit of a hassle because no packages can be fetched from internet
<CarlFK> bummer
<CarlFK> so.. something I have done a total of 2 times: setup the server where you do have net, install one node (target box) and then drop this in squid.conf:
<CarlFK> "offline_mode" : http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/offline_mode/
<CarlFK> hmm
<CarlFK> er, offline_mode=on I guess
<CarlFK> anyway, it won't call out looking to see if there are updates, it will just use what is in the cache
<CarlFK> but we are getting kinda thin now
<legogris_> so i setup one node where i have net access and then the server will cache the stuff needed? Sounds doable ^^
<CarlFK> that's the plan
<CarlFK> but..
<CarlFK> you are going to want to do a few test installs
<CarlFK> like I am guessing you want saucy or trusty
<legogris_> Nah, we'll go for LTS
<CarlFK> isn't trusty lts?
<legogris_> Oh, you're right :)
<legogris_> But anyway, 12.04 is what we've been rolling with so far so I think that's what will happen
<legogris_> Most of them won't see internet for years, if ever, anyway
<CarlFK> is that presice ?
<legogris_> Yes
<CarlFK> good.  you get that out of the box :D
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/install.sh#L95
<CarlFK> shaz/root/bin/getu.sh precise amd64
<CarlFK> that gets the precise installer
<CarlFK> when you pxe boot a node, you will get a menu, very much like grub's
<CarlFK> this drives that menu:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default#L16
<CarlFK> default ubuntu-oneiric-amd64-handsoff
<CarlFK> 	append initrd=ubuntu/precise/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=shaz --
<legogris_> Ah
<legogris_> So I basically clone the repo and replace the preseed file with what I want?
<CarlFK> url=shaz is what tells the installer to go look for https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/oneiric/preseed.cfg
<CarlFK> no - shaz/root/bin/getu.sh precise amd64 just wgets these 2 files:
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<CarlFK> linux and initrd.gz
<CarlFK> pxe boot a node, those two files get served over tftp to the node, and the kernel gets booted with the above parameters
<legogris_> I'm actually still quite not sure how I should customize my installation. I've never even successfully remastered an iso yet
<CarlFK> lol
<legogris_> That was my problem when I joined the channel, remember :D
<CarlFK> I tried to do an iso.  I am not sure I ever got something close to working
<legogris_> So much outdated an contraducting info everywhere online.. If I ever get this working, first thing I'm doing is a blog post about it :P
<CarlFK> for a long time I would extract the .deb files from the iso onto the file server and use it like a repo
<CarlFK> well.. long time .. make that a long time ago when I first got started with automated installs
<CarlFK> I love what I have now.  the pxe/preseed is pretty standard and supported
<CarlFK> and the late_command hook that calls a honken shell script that can do whatever is needed (assuming I can figure  out how to script it)
<CarlFK> lucky for you I advise throwing out my late.sh script. write your own from scratch if you need to.
<legogris_> hehe :)
<legogris_> Thanks for all the advice! I hope I can wrap my head around it and get it working
<CarlFK> let me give you a quick run though:
<CarlFK> oh yeah.. getting a node to pxe boot can be a task
<CarlFK> often you need to go into the bios to enable the network card (chips) boot rom
<CarlFK> which means figuring out how to get into bios.  on random boxes... that can take 10 min of boot/hit random keys
<CarlFK> anyway... one you get it to say "pxe... waiting for dhcp.. "
<CarlFK> that is the nic's boot rom which has a full dhcp client and IP stack.  it sends a dhcp request to the lan, the dhcp server responds with an IP/netmask/gatewy (nothing new) and "server=1.2.3.4, filename=something"
<CarlFK> bootrom code has a tftp client (t=trivial=small = fits in a little rom I guess)
<CarlFK> it does a connect 1.2.3.4 GET someting; and executes it.
<CarlFK> that is kinda like "bios loads boot sector from first hard disk and executes it"
<legogris_> with you so far :)
<CarlFK> something can be about anything you would expect to boot from boot media.  like grub, or memtest..
<CarlFK> or something that turns around a gets a menu of more boot options
<CarlFK> also, if you have a dhcp server, here is all you need to do to it:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/etc/dhcp/dhcpd-pxe.conf
<CarlFK> filename "pxelinux.0" ;
<CarlFK> next-server pc8 ;
<CarlFK> where pc8 is where the boot rom will ftp to, and everything else can be on that box, so you don't need to clutter up your production dhcp server
<CarlFK> and everyting can be on one lan.
<CarlFK> anyway...
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/install.sh#L33
<CarlFK> apt-get --force-yes --assume-yes install ... syslinux
<CarlFK> that installs /usr/lib/syslinux/pxelinux.0
<CarlFK> and hhttps://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/install.sh#L77 moves it into place so the tftp server can serve it up
<CarlFK> hmm.. I am making a guess now.. I guess it is hardcoded to go back to the server and get
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<CarlFK> reading the comments, I guess the normal behavior is to sit at a boot: prompt
<CarlFK> but I tell it to time out after 1.5 seconds and...
<CarlFK> # label to use if the user hits Enter  ... UI menu
<CarlFK> label menu	kernel syslinux/menu.c32
<CarlFK> wow, I thought I cleaned out all those boot options :p
<legogris_> hehe
<CarlFK> syslinux/menu.c32 gets loaded, which makes a nice menu out of all the options .. so you can arrow up and down and hit Tab to edit kernel params
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-14
<anes> hey all, how to add custom preseed file on ubuntu iso?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-16
<franz_neptunus> cyphermox, hi
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-17
<xnox> cjwatson, where does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/ come from?
<xnox> needs a new arch added.
<cjwatson> xnox: vim
<cjwatson> xnox: I'll poke it for you
<xnox> * s390x - For IBM z Series mainframes (s390x)
<xnox> with link to generic
<xnox> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial/main/installer-s390x/current/images/generic/
<xnox> maybe (z/Architecture) in brackets.
<cjwatson> already on it :)
<xnox> good enough =)
<cjwatson> I've gone for "IBM System z", for consistency with the rest of cdimage
<xnox> IBM System z (officially "IBM z Systems")
<xnox> i think they did market all permutations by now
<cjwatson> it's there now
<xnox> tah
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-18
<xnox> cyphermox, hi
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/multipath-tools/+bug/1551952
<xnox> this multipath tools merge from rharper fixes a critical bug for s390x =/
<xnox> have you per chance managed to take a look at it?
<xnox> and/or does it conflict with any other work that you have been doing for multipath tools?
<cyphermox> xnox: feel free, I haven't got to it yet (but the FFE is also not approved yet)
<xnox> right.
<cyphermox> should be fine to land, worst case I'll do upload on top, but in any case I'm all for that update, it probably fixes a bunch of crasp
<cyphermox> *crap
<cyphermox> trying to debug upgrades still
<cyphermox> I've taken a roundabout way to do the upgrade manually and things don't crash so far, so I'm not sure what the problem is anymore
 * cyphermox goes back to cheering compiz on to finally crash
<xnox> =/
<xnox> ack
<xnox> cyphermox, is it normal for something to write out /etc/network/interfaces.d/<ifname> during a d-i install?
<xnox> and then cause problems, e.g. static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, yet dhcp snippet in interface.d hogging all shutdowns.
<cyphermox> I think so, yeah
<cyphermox> did you set up the system with static or dhcp?
<xnox> cyphermox, static.
<cyphermox> and what's in /etc/network/interfaces.d/<ifname> exactly?
<xnox> cyphermox, it certainly did not used to do that at all.
<xnox> one sec.
<cyphermox> slaac for ipv6?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1556241
<xnox> allow-hotplug encf5f0
<xnox> iface encf5f0 inet dhcp
<xnox> ..
<xnox> file name is "encf5f0"
<xnox> hm.... do any udev rules do that, i wonder.
<cyphermox> they certainly should not
<xnox> allow-hotplug -> i wonder who adds that.
<xnox> but netcfg never writes anything into interfaces.d
<cyphermox> right
<xnox> busybox ip a does it?
<xnox> or e.g. dhcp client?
<xnox> if one tries to do dhcp in the shell, whilst installing the system, and then that gets copied?
<cyphermox> neither should go writing things in /etc/network
<cyphermox> lemme run a new install, should be easy to find out what's touching this
<xnox> Mar 15 04:49:26 net/hw-detect.hotplug: Detected hotpluggable network interface encc000
<xnox> Mar 15 04:49:26 net/hw-detect.hotplug: Detected hotpluggable network interface encc000.2586
<xnox> Mar 15 04:49:26 net/hw-detect.hotplug: Detected hotpluggable network interface lo
<xnox> hmmmm.
<cyphermox> sure but all that does is write to /etc/network/devhotplug, not /etc/network/interfaces.d
<superm1> cyphermox: i added ubiquity r6393 to handle keeping fwupdate signed efi in target, not sure if you had anything else you wanted to do before next ubiquity upload
<cyphermox> nothing I can think of right now
<xnox> cyphermox, this is all on s390x by the way, with interfaces which one must manually enable.
<xnox> thus they do appear as if they got hotplugged half way through the installation.
<cyphermox> well, yeah, I believe you that's what seems to happen on that system. I'm grepping through all my workspace to try and figure out what might do this
<cyphermox> I have no idea
<cyphermox> or you can run an install again and somewhere near the end, before reboot, get to a console and grep through /
<cyphermox> it could just as easily be some s390x specific magic for the interfaces
<xnox> horum, let's do that.
<cyphermox> at least it does not look to be hw-detect or netcfg, but I may have not grepped for the right thing
<cyphermox> also, are you installing 16.04 or 14.04?
<cyphermox> netcfg could be different between the two
<xnox> 16.04 only
<xnox> s390x is only on 16.04
<infinity> xnox: Do you have cloud-init in that install?  I think it writes interface snippets.
<xnox> infinity, oh.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-12
<cyphermox> jibel: yes indeed
<jibel> cyphermox, it's fixed on bzr
<cyphermox> jibel: thanks, sorry about that
<jibel> cyphermox, np
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-15
<jibel> xnox or cyphermox could you have a look at bug 1755863 and bug 1754777 ?
<jibel> nfsboot fails
<jibel> on bionic
<cyphermox> right, slashd has been asking me questions about these things, I was under the impression he was actively working on that
<jibel> cyphermox, well he asked and I ask you :)
<cyphermox> huh, ok
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-16
<kelledin> question about Ubiquity preseed in 16.04: what's the best way to get networking back up when running the ubiquity/success_command ?
<kelledin> or is there some other preseed hook we're supposed to use for that now?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-18
<FourDollars> Where is the source tree for casper?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Hello, just like @FourDollars previously mentioned, I'd like to know where is the main development source tree of the casper package.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I also created an question on Launchpad Answers at /ubuntu/+source/casper/+question/665742
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Currently I assume that it is located at /ubuntu/bionic/+source/casper as it seems to be a native Ubuntu package and likely to be maintained in the ubuntu in-development release
#ubuntu-installer 2019-03-16
<acheronuk> cyphermox: bug #1810647 is now back, and I have no idea how to fix
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1810647
<acheronuk> IMO this blocks Kubuntu having a beta or release
#ubuntu-installer 2020-03-09
<gsedej> xnox, thanks for clarifying
<gsedej> also on 2 older laptops (intel i7 4000 series ) that i tried ubuntu, it was always trying to boot windows, no metter bootorder. I had to use some custom boot and enable/disable fastboot to go automatically to grub and not windows
<gsedej> in one case fastboot needs to be enabled to use custom boot
<xnox> gsedej:  that is highly dependant on a given laptop. We have experienced many laptop firmwares which are not UEFI spec compliant, and e.g. force boot windows bootmgr, or inverse ubuntu's shim/grub, instead of the default bootorder entry.
<xnox> gsedej:  e.g. on some windows 10S laptops i had to use from windows uefi variable editor to set "windows" bootmgr path to Ubuntu's shim to get the machine boot into grub.
<gsedej> i think this is also the case with at least one of laptops (force windows boot)
<xnox> gsedej:  =( it is very sad
#ubuntu-installer 2020-03-12
<mpt> Cool that Ubiquity in Focal still refers to Ubuntu Software Center, which hasn’t been included in Ubuntu since 15.10
<xnox> mpt:  *sigh*
<xnox> mpt:  well we do have "Software" now, which is gnome-software-centre. Maybe at the time of the switch from ubuntu to gnome software centre, we have kept calling it ubuntu software center?
<mpt> xnox, no, it’s not called that anywhere else … But this perhaps does explain why people have been reporting bugs for gnome-software in the wrong place
<xnox> ooooh
<mpt> Boo, I tried to fix it but bzr says “Failed to GPG sign data”
<mpt> xnox, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tJNjQCrQB/ :-)
<xnox> mpt:  tah
